# Welcome New Members! Read this before posting!



## sunni (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi!

First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !

Here are a few answers to some questions you might have with the forum:

https://rollitup.org/t/riu-user-guide-faq-2019.997428/ is a thread on basic forum functions like how to upload an avatar, or get a signature! And how to upload photos!

Here are a few forum areas you might be interested in as a new member
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/ - for help with your plants
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/ - random discussion not having to do with marijuana growing
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/ - and finally newbie central to ask questions, read up or start a thread


Welcome to RIU! if you have any other questions don't hesitate to post in this thread!


----------



## tracyking (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey all I'm from the state were the bomb Hemp be California.... I resided in Northern California, so to all my 420 lovers and patients, smoke up an be merry!! Thank *&#8203;You*


----------



## Greenys (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad to be here ! Just posted thread about growing but afraid of smell. Seems like a great site & a great place 2 start !


----------



## Weedburger (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey people! Glad to be here with you all. I'm a guy from West Europe who is learning to grow big BUDS. Peace!


----------



## Riverbuzzrat (Aug 2, 2013)

hi just joined yesterday , live in so cal , 4th year growing , getting better at it each year , have cancer , feeding tube , time to spend on them , loving life !


----------



## Y0da (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi there
Recently joined, glad to be here already. Friendly crowd.
go gently 

P.s Love the upbeat, Riverbuzzrat, roll on!


----------



## DJsmokz310 (Aug 9, 2013)

What up everybody I'm learning a lot of good new stuff.. couldn't be happier this is one of the best sites ever glad theres a lot of cool peps on here i will be posting a lot more from now


----------



## bigbuelah (Aug 11, 2013)

joined a few weeks ago and am soaking up tons of knowledge, my wife and I are growing for her medicinal needs and for my toking pleasure. I am 66 and first started smoking in vietnam in 1967, so i have 46 years of pleasure under my belt. our first grow was a male and have cut it down and hanging to dry to make a cannabis oil for her skin. we currently have 2 haze, 2 amenisia haze, and one each of buddha's sister, la diva delicious, silver super haze, fantasy thai and dutch blueberry passion, all from feminized seeds. the first 5 are a month old and looking very nice and the last four are just sprouting. am eagerly awaiting the outcome and will keep all posted. my soil is miracle grow moisture control and we juice everyday do i add left over pulp from pineapple, kale, oranges, apples and grapes and the plants certainly seem to be at home in this mixture.


----------



## Stickslivin (Aug 11, 2013)

big buelah...I too am a new grower .I am growing amnesisa hase also. it is a nice bushy plant. and the flowering buds are looking nice. week 6'and 4 weeks or so to go. very crystally and nice trichromes  happy growing. hope its good one.


----------



## bmiller (Aug 14, 2013)

Here I go, and can't believe it! I just recently got on facebook, also can't believe that. I really appreciate the knowledge, wisdom and experience I receive from this site. THANK YOU GROWERS !! I know you have saved me many of f--k ups! THANKS AGAIN! I've outside in/on Big Island for years. Without Internet! Last five years been growing inside, and with out a doubt...I'm hooked! Looking at Aero/stickbuds or there are so many ways to grow good bud. I'm just researching and trying to figure which way to go and of course...Money:"root of all evil" Gotta have it, damn it! This will determine which way! I'm new to all this socializing, and how to post/forums/threads. Please have patience! I no most of you do, I've read and read how you good people keep answering the same questions! WELL DONE FOLKS and Thanks again!


----------



## gdubbz (Aug 14, 2013)

Heeyy fellow stoners new to the site excited to b here where the normal folks r... lol....


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Aug 14, 2013)

gdubbz said:


> Heeyy fellow stoners new to the site excited to b here where the normal folks r... lol....


Hi gdubbz .. Welcome to RIU .. Enjoy it for what it is worth and get ready for some fun


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Aug 19, 2013)

Joined a couple days ago, great site and helpful people. haven't grown since the 80"s good to be back in the grow. Have to admit some ignorance can't find settings tab in my profile, only find it in FAQ SECTION. SO CAL IN THE OC


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2013)

OUTDOOR FARMER said:


> Joined a couple days ago, great site and helpful people. haven't grown since the 80"s good to be back in the grow. Have to admit some ignorance can't find settings tab in my profile, only find it in FAQ SECTION. SO CAL IN THE OC


go to my roll it up on the top right hand corner and on the left hand side youll see my settings


----------



## bmiller (Aug 19, 2013)

I love reading everybody's post, comments, opinions, thoughts, bitches. I also love learning more ways to grow (good and bad, ha!)! The WISDOM, EXPERIENCE and what not to do (nicely put too!)!
Everybody is nice and want to share! How cool is that we have resources so we may be the best we can/are! 
Thanks everybody and RIU ! I salute you'all !


----------



## dnurse977 (Aug 19, 2013)

hi i am dnurse from fl i plat to grow seed in my aerogarden can anybody tell the right seed ,small plant ,will be plant indoor,and where to buy


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Aug 19, 2013)

thank you Sunni.


----------



## bmiller (Aug 19, 2013)

DNURSE977 I started with aerogarden everything I put in it it grew. I loved it, I also put a air stone in it WOW! what a difference that made over night. Good memories, thanks!
You'll like that aero garden. Good luck!


----------



## SmokieTheGnome (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey everybody! I'm Smokie and glad to be a new member of the Rollitup community!


----------



## Ladysmokesalot (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey everyone! Me and my bf just moved we now reside in Mississippi and are trying to make some new friends  We are both laid back tokers and hoping to find some nice people in the area


----------



## Yader (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello, everybody! I'm a grower from Ukraine, country near the Russia. I had a few indoor grow cycles, some was succesfull, some no. I'm glad to find this forum. Sorry for my English. I hope you understand I have written.


----------



## lympford (Sep 1, 2013)

hey bud up, i am from east tennessee and heyb bud up


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yader said:


> Hello, everybody! I'm a grower from Ukraine, country near the Russia. I had a few indoor grow cycles, some was succesfull, some no. I'm glad to find this forum. Sorry for my English. I hope you understand I have written.


 you write fine yader, in fact much better than some people who speak english for their first language, lol.. welcome to riu yader..


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 1, 2013)

nice thread sunni.. 

just wanted to also say welcome to rollitup to al the new members here, can't wait to get to know each and everyone of you.


----------



## bmiller (Sep 2, 2013)

WELCOME Yader, here at RIU (If I can say that & I did! ha) also to United States! I've visited Ukraine been to Odessa, Nikolaev and Kheron a couple times, love the friendly kind people. I had plans to return this fall but plans are broken sometimes so I'll look to next year. I really want to see more of Ukraine. I didn't get the chance to try any of your weed there. I don't even know what your laws are with Pot. Did you grow over in Ukraine or here in States? Your English is good. I love these web sites where 'Real People' leave their true opinions and experiences with growing.
Happy Grows to US'ALL !



Yader said:


> Hello, everybody! I'm a grower from Ukraine, country near the Russia. I had a few indoor grow cycles, some was successful, some no. I'm glad to find this forum. Sorry for my English. I hope you understand I have written.


----------



## Socalrob (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey everybody, I'm 59 years old and going to retire in a couple years and I just found out I have glaucoma. I smoked and grew inside and outside in the 70's and 80's. I live in Southern California and will be getting a medical m card. I haven't smoked since 97' and the reason being I'm a truck driver and we have DOT drug testing. I plan to start growing in 1 year so I'm trying to get current on indoor growing. I have money to invest and I wanted to try a good led system like maybe grow pro in a 4x4 tent. With soil. Also looking for good medical strain for glaucoma.


----------



## bmiller (Sep 2, 2013)

Howdy SR! Sorry about the glaucoma. You're love this site, everybody is friendly and has the knowledge, experience and willing to share their wisdom. We are not to far from each other, I used to live in S
CA., also. If you have the money you can build/buy a really good set up! I'm serious about the LED'S, there is really good threads/post and growers journals here and other grow sites. So many ways to go, it is a hard decision which way to go. As you have noticed in this media internet world now, you have all kinds of information and documents. That wasn't available back in the 70's & 80's, we/I had to read from books. So much out there now it's over whelming, but delicious at same time. I spend Way to much time, reading and researching. Thou I know it's going to pay off when I start growing seriously! You're find all the answers here. So many great people willing to help. Hope you find everything you need. 
Great and Happy Healthy growing to you and hope you find the correct Meds you need!





Socalrob said:


> Hey everybody, I'm 59 years old and going to retire in a couple years and I just found out I have glaucoma. I smoked and grew inside and outside in the 70's and 80's. I live in Southern California and will be getting a medical m card. I haven't smoked since 97' and the reason being I'm a truck driver and we have DOT drug testing. I plan to start growing in 1 year so I'm trying to get current on indoor growing. I have money to invest and I wanted to try a good led system like maybe grow pro in a 4x4 tent. With soil. Also looking for good medical strain for glaucoma.


----------



## Socalrob (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks bmiller for the reply. I'm leaning to a good led setup for a variety of reasons including electricity costs. I'm amazed at the amount of info out there and especially the strains available. I think of when I first started smoking in 1970, you got four fingers of Mexican weed in a regular Baggie and it was called a " lid ". And it cost 10 bucks. Wow has it changed, I'm drooling over all the pictures of all these incredible strains!


----------



## Yader (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello, bmiller! I'm just live in Nikolaev region! My parents live in Kherson. Odessa is a nice city, but I visit it only one time.  It's a great to meet man on riu who a visited my land. If it don't secret your previous visits a work-related or touristic? The laws in my country is lenient to growing a several plants (fine up to 20 plants if I don't mistake) but in real life situation is a very bad. Our policy is very corrupt and if you a haven't enough of money you risk to get a criminal penalty. I grow over in Ukraine. In States I never has been. When writting here some words I translate with help of Google-translator
Welcome to us next time!


----------



## SanToVerDe (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey Hey Santo here am new to this community and to growing, not to Njoying tho , hehe...anywhoo killed my first 4 plants **kerala X skunk** with chem burn which I had mistaken for spidermites...hehehe wooppss!!! Now I have a huge feminized afghan kush 4 sprouted white satins and also cut a clon from the kush 3 days ago.....its standing up again!!!!! weeeee, anywhoo am happy to be here and hope that I can benefit from the knowledge that this fine site most obviously possesses!!!!


----------



## bmiller (Sep 3, 2013)

Socalrob said:


> Thanks bmiller for the reply. I'm leaning to a good led setup for a variety of reasons including electricity costs. I'm amazed at the amount of info out there and especially the strains available. I think of when I first started smoking in 1970, you got four fingers of Mexican weed in a regular Baggie and it was called a " lid ". And it cost 10 bucks. Wow has it changed, I'm drooling over all the pictures of all these incredible strains!


Hey Socalrob, for us older folks it's a new experience and to read and research all the different ways to grow. I'm with you with the leds and hate to pay those money hungry power companies. Besides I don't have the power supply. I didn't start smoking until I was in my 20's, I was redneck cowboy and believed our government. Our government lied again to us about Pot. Don't get me started about our government! I do remember measuring "lids" by fingers and the cost! 
Hey SR, be careful about growing your meds or growing in general...It's very addictive! I'm hooked...OMG! I love taking care of my Ladies, Pampering, nurturing, giving them what ever they need/want...It's no difference weather it's a plant or a real human being (Female) I do spoil them because the outcome beats all...Love my Girls!! Like you I'm going to retire soon and like to be know as a good grower and growing good/great meds as I also need the meds myself. This site will make you a social media socialist. Which I've never been, It's a surprise to me! I look at this and can't believe I wrote this stuff.
Good luck when you make up your mind on which way and the stain you wish to pamper and grow...all your time and thoughts will be about your "Grow"/Ladies ! Have fun and hope they are good and green healthy bad ass dank weed you grow and make you feel so much better because you grew that delicious weed! How crazy are we when we get so excited about growing a WEED !!?? Not to mention the money and time/stress we give this weed. Sorry got long winded here.


----------



## bmiller (Sep 3, 2013)

Yader said:


> Hello, bmiller! I'm just live in Nikolaev region! My parents live in Kherson. Odessa is a nice city, but I visit it only one time.  It's a great to meet man on Riu who a visited my land. If it don't secret your previous visits a work-related or touristic? The laws in my country is lenient to growing a several plants (fine up to 20 plants if I don't mistake) but in real life situation is a very bad. Our policy is very corrupt and if you a haven't enough of money you risk getting a criminal penalty. I grow over in Ukraine. In States I never has been. When writting here some words I translate with help of Google-translator
> Welcome to us next time!


Yea Yader, I was in your home country and love it there. First visit was business then I had to go back for vacation and that's when I fell in love with the people. OK I have to tell you the truth...I went back because of your females/Ladies and plan to go back again maybe again.
You claim your country is "corrupt". Sorry brother you'll find the same here! Getting worst everyday! Now we'll looking at another WAR! Sorry that's another thread 
Hope you get another grow started soon and enjoy America (What's left of it!!)!


----------



## bmiller (Sep 3, 2013)

Yader said:


> Hello, bmiller! I'm just live in Nikolaev region! My parents live in Kherson. Odessa is a nice city, but I visit it only one time.  It's a great to meet man on Riu who a visited my land. If it don't secret your previous visits a work-related or touristic? The laws in my country is lenient to growing a several plants (fine up to 20 plants if I don't mistake) but in real life situation is a very bad. Our policy is very corrupt and if you a haven't enough of money you risk getting a criminal penalty. I grow over in Ukraine. In States I never has been. When writting here some words I translate with help of Google-translator
> Welcome to us next time!


Yea Yader, I was in your home country and love it there. First visit was business then I had to go back for vacation and that's when I fell in love with the people. OK I have to tell you the truth...I went back because of your females/Ladies and plan to go back again maybe again.
You claim your country is "corrupt". Sorry brother you'll find the same here! Getting worst everyday! Now we'll looking at another WAR! Sorry that's another thread 
Hope you get another grow started soon and enjoy America (What's left of it!!)!


----------



## SeanyMac (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi everyone (Hi doctor neddd)

I just joined RIU but I've skimmed through it's discussions in the past for help. I reside in Northern Cali and have been growing for a few years now. Ive done it all as far as growing - started with hydro and worked my way down into organics (where I'll be staying). I've learned a lot (I'm still learning every day) and I hope I can help and contribute to this awesome forum! 

I'm currently traveling Europe, thank god for edibles, and cannot wait to get back to my babies that a few friends are taking care of outdoor (Tangerine Dream - 2010 cannabis cup winner, Kandy Kush, Hypnotic, Black Cherry Soda, and a sativa/blue dream cross a buddy of mine is creating) until harvest.

Take it easy guys and happy growing!


----------



## FaMiLyTilIdie (Sep 11, 2013)

What's up everybody? I'm new to this site but was a user of GC for a long time. I left GC to try out some other forums, I also wasn't getting a long very well with one of the mods. I haven't grown in awhile because I sold my lights, I'm about to get some more and start an autoflowering grow using DWC. I smoke a lot, listen to just about everything but mostly rap and metal. If I think of anything else I'll let you know. I'm high and don't feel like typing anymore so I guess that's a good enough intro haha Nice to meet you all


----------



## sunni (Sep 11, 2013)

welcome to riu! familytilldie and mrbigbare12


----------



## cerkilr (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello all. i have been a member here for some time, however just lurking. never posting. as of late, i have been having some trouble with my garden. so i will be posting here regularly ( in hopes that it will make me stay on top of my garden). I plan doing a grow log, im just finishing up a 6k bubba run, i have been fighting root aphids all thru flower, so i plan on CLEANING the room, i have secured cuts of GSC from a friend that i will run next. while this is going on, i have also secured CC tahoe og, CC 818 headband, RD Scotts OG beans that are popping as we speak. so the plan is to keep you all updated in an effort to stay on top of the garden. 

so i guess i will see you all around. lets chat some time.


----------



## Tokecraft (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello, everyone! Resident of the Central Valley in California here. I hope you're all doing well. 

I'm somewhat new to the online cannabis community. Long time toker who's new to growing. Hoping to make some new friends and gain lots of knowledge!


----------



## electricdayzie (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey there guys! Im a resident of the always miserably hot southern California. But loving life nonetheless.


----------



## dannown (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi y'all. Just finishing up my first grow (drying and curing presently). Grew two clones: IndoHaze and Lavender (just two rando clones i picked up at the local shop). They grew pretty awesome; i'm rather stoked with the results, although I ended up getting more yield than I expected.


(from the lil lavender plant)

Anyways, glad to be here.


----------



## levs08 (Sep 23, 2013)

New to this site. New to growing. Not new to smoking, but it's been a good decade or so. I live in Colorado though, so I'm talking advantage of my vote. I probably only smoke once a week (if that) to calm me down when I get too stressed and uptight. I've got much to learn, but with good friends and good supply of information, I'll be good in time. Ttys.


----------



## Toast210 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm Jason from te south and just got my first plant growing. This place seems like the right place.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2013)

welcome guys!


----------



## smokin away (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been using RIU for over a year now. It's great and I've learned many things plus shared my knowledge as well. One question is standing out in my mind about the site. I'm perplexed with the titles we are pinned with in our Avitar. When you start out you are a Stranger. I have since worked my way to Able to Roll a Joint and on to Marijuana Toker. I know there are things like Character opinions and likes received as well as given. I'm just wondering if there is some sort of points system or some other items governing our particular status. I note by the Avitar some people move up the name ladder quicker than others. I pressed all the buttons on the site I could find but still can't seem to hit the one with the answer?

Beyond that everything seems to be quite clear.


----------



## sunni (Sep 24, 2013)

smokin away said:


> I've been using RIU for over a year now. It's great and I've learned many things plus shared my knowledge as well. One question is standing out in my mind about the site. I'm perplexed with the titles we are pinned with in our Avitar. When you start out you are a Stranger. I have since worked my way to Able to Roll a Joint and on to Marijuana Toker. I know there are things like Character opinions and likes received as well as given. I'm just wondering if there is some sort of points system or some other items governing our particular status. I note by the Avitar some people move up the name ladder quicker than others. I pressed all the buttons on the site I could find but still can't seem to hit the one with the answer?
> 
> Beyond that everything seems to be quite clear.


lol did you read the first page? i think you missed this link


sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


question number 4 or 5 i believe


----------



## midge63 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello...I am new here and will be vacationing in Belize this winter. I would like to know if anyone else has been there and if 'bud' is easy to find. Specifically I will be in Placencia. I would consider bringing some but we fly to Miami...we have to go through customs there, and then onto Belize City. Any information would be very helpful. I hope it is okay to post this here...


----------



## 69toby69 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi I'm Toby and I would like to say hello. I'm new to this and its my first grow. Peace


----------



## Papi.Rocks (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello to all the RIU peeps,

I am here to live, laugh, love and learn. Interested in 12/12 from seed in DWC buckets. I have some pretty good strains to grow: Purple Chem Dog; Blueberry x Trinity; Dutch Treat; Purple Kush; The black; Bruce Banner (The Hulk); and more... Peace from Oregon, USA (State OMMP Approved Patient/Grower).


----------



## DaveRabbitt1969 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi,

just arrived from UK420 as I tried to log-on after not being on the site for a few weeks, it's transpired I'm banned with nobody telling me and I'd been a member since 2003.

But then found this site and it looks mega cool with plenty of info ;o)


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2013)

DaveRabbitt1969 said:


> Hi,
> 
> just arrived from UK420 as I tried to log-on after not being on the site for a few weeks, it's transpired I'm banned with nobody telling me and I'd been a member since 2003.
> 
> But then found this site and it looks mega cool with plenty of info ;o)


 be sure to check out the uk growers thread m8, lots of good peps over there for sure, and welcome to riu.. 

uk420's lose is our gain is how i'm seeing it..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> be sure to check out the uk growers thread m8, lots of good peps over there for sure, and welcome to riu..
> 
> uk420's lose is our gain is how i'm seeing it..


Nah, the best ones left for Spain! M8!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Nah, the best ones left for Spain! M8!!


 idk about best, but i will go with smartest.. 

and btw, you haven't spilled the baens to anyone yet, have you??


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> idk about best, but i will go with smartest..
> 
> and btw, you haven't spilled the baens to anyone yet, have you??


Nope , your secret is safe with me. I haven't told ANYBODY! One day they'll find out who you are though! What's it worth?


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 19, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Nope , your secret is safe with me. I haven't told ANYBODY! One day they'll find out who you are though! What's it worth?


 maybe i'll come do a nice piece on your street, outside of your apt, for you to enjoy..


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 19, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> maybe i'll come do a nice piece on your street, outside of your apt, for you to enjoy..


That'd be great. It'd put a value on the whole block! I'm sure you'd get a better reception than the one in NY!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 20, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> idk about best, but i will go with smartest..


IDK about the smartest from what I've heard theirs a lot more money to be had in the UK as well as a war on drugs to fight. Moving to Spain to grow weed for them is a lot like us moving to Calli make shit money but at least you feel safe enough to do a youtube show I'd just rather be an outlaw and fight the war on drugs.


----------



## silversnow (Oct 21, 2013)

I just smoke it, really.


----------



## hempyninja309 (Oct 22, 2013)

silversnow said:


> I just smoke it, really.


Nice. Eating it will give you extra points. Dabs are straight digital.


----------



## Orenshii (Oct 25, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> maybe i'll come do a nice piece on your street, outside of your apt, for you to enjoy..


Now im curious myself. 

Oren


----------



## reader76 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am here reading a lot and forgot to introduce myself. 
Reader76 pleased to meet all of you.
I'll keep learning a lot and I'll also keep posting the mess that I do sometimes


----------



## drweedthumb (Nov 15, 2013)

New to the site. Very informative.


----------



## MrACE (Nov 16, 2013)

Good info, im doing a dwc and needed the help


----------



## Rock Goldsacks (Nov 17, 2013)

hey guys, great site, hoping to learn more about the blessed seed, grow & tote


----------



## blueinaredstate (Nov 18, 2013)

How`s yall doing. Was a smoker in the 60`s 70` Retired then the pains of working heavy cont kicks in. Then doctor tells her she will need knee surgery.So I got some meds and here we are.Shes lost weight and zips around the house. Meds cost way to much around here. been learning and growing for about three years now. Still have a lot to learn


----------



## potterspot (Nov 20, 2013)

How's it going everyone, been a lurker for a while, made an account, probably going to do a grow journal on my first ever grow I feel like I've learned lots already from this site, so I'm really excited to show the community what it has taught me! Also I just wanted to thank everyone here, for making awesomeness!


----------



## ramie auto (Nov 22, 2013)

happnin kinda new to this lovin the info

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Chromophore (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello all, just registered. I am a first time grower and look forward to dialogue and learning. I am turning my first closet grow to 12/12 today and I'm very nervous. My plants look fine (I think) but I'm hoping for guidance from the experienced ones here. I'd like to post a journal of my first flowering, but I know that's been done a million times and I'm not sure the appropriate place for it. Anyway, cheers all.


----------



## colatraine (Dec 6, 2013)

Great info! Glad to be a part of this community.


----------



## SNAK DA RIPPER (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey first time grower long time smoker... this site is great and everyone here is very helpfull 



Peace


----------



## Rawrb (Dec 8, 2013)

SNAK DA RIPPER said:


> Hey first time grower long time smoker... this site is great and everyone here is very helpfull
> 
> View attachment 2920593
> 
> Peace


u the real snak?


----------



## gunslinger13 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey all, I am glad to be part of the community, thanks for having me. I am going to be moving to the Phoenix AZ soon, so we'll say that is where I am from. 
After browsing through the threads I am so excited about being here and collecting knowledge from all sorts of styles. I look forward to properly introduce myself to everyone.


----------



## fonsi (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey everyone. posting first time here to get a hang for it all. 
First post but been reading for weeks now, love all the info. on here. Its helped me out tremendously. 
Cheers All.


----------



## cannawizard (Dec 18, 2013)

gunslinger13 said:


> Hey all, I am glad to be part of the community, thanks for having me. I am going to be moving to the Phoenix AZ soon, so we'll say that is where I am from.
> After browsing through the threads I am so excited about being here and collecting knowledge from all sorts of styles. I look forward to properly introduce myself to everyone.


~welcome to the RIU forums


----------



## grow4fun420 (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess I'm a little late on this train, lol. Been here for a sec ... You guys are GREAT!!! Many helpful people here in this community... Just wait and see


----------



## jm 420 (Dec 25, 2013)

how many post are needed to send pm's


----------



## vorlon232 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I have been following and reading post&#8217;s on here for a long time as back in my youth I was a regular user. Back in 2009 I had what my primary care doctor called a &#8220;neurological event&#8221;. After many tests they think I had either a mild stroke or nervous breakdown due to some severe stress that I had going on at that time. After several doctors and opinions I was diagnosed with PTSD. I had been given an uncountable number of medications from the different doctors all of which did nothing or made things worse. Fortunately I found a Psychologist who told me off the record about a great alternate treatment for PTSD and once I took myself off all the doctor&#8217;s medication they had me on and started this alternative treatment I am 110% better. I am going to be getting a lot of valuable info from here and get things going myself&#8230;


----------



## stickypurple69 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Everybody! My name is Chase, and I just moved from Boone County, West Virginia back out to Denver, Colorado. I have been on this site for a while now reading because I had a soil grow back in WV but i scrapped it and gave my plants to a friend of mine since I was moving but I guess now it is time for me to be more then just a observer on here. I am working on meeting new people around my age that are into the same things that I am. Hope this forum can help me. So if you live in Denver and wanna chill i'm down for it.


----------



## bmiller (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi sunni (leader/teacher/ mediator/!) sorry the spelling! I want to start a thread/forum what ever you call it. One stop where all growers shares their methods of germination/starting of seeds. I believe is very important first steps to growing! I'm still trying out new methods even thou I've been growing for some time now. Warining to 'newbies' this growing is very addictive!!
Can you send me which way to go, where to find information. Yes I'm a man and asking for help! The same for growing!
Please Help, Smoking Kowboy! I've searched all over and most likely, over looked it.


----------



## greenstonecurious (Jan 11, 2014)

Reefer Madness in the USA!!! BABoom! I love it! I used to work for Apple Inc. on their Business Sales Team in NYC so I'm pretty fuckin smart when it comes to technology, spread sheets, cost analysis, budget projections, budget planning, software payment solutions, turn key operations that I can program directly to your cell phone or tablet. I don't know shit about growing though... Sorry, my bad. However, I can definitely get you set up on a nice streamlined software platform built specifically for growers, sellers, advertisers, marketers, drivers, shippers, whatever... I did that kind of stuff everyday for five years in NYC.. Obviously, with different products though. 

---- Give me a reason to move to Colorado and start a software company built specifically for The Marijuana Movement!!! 

Anyway, I'm really glad I found this forum and I'm glad to be hear introducing myself! 

Feel free to shoot me a line if I can help in any way. 

All the best, 
Peter


----------



## bmiller (Jan 11, 2014)

greenstonecurious said:


> Reefer Madness in the USA!!! BABoom! I love it! I used to work for Apple Inc. on their Business Sales Team in NYC so I'm pretty fuckin smart when it comes to technology, spread sheets, cost analysis, budget projections, budget planning, software payment solutions, turn key operations that I can program directly to your cell phone or tablet. I don't know shit about growing though... Sorry, my bad. However, I can definitely get you set up on a nice streamlined software platform built specifically for growers, sellers, advertisers, marketers, drivers, shippers, whatever... I did that kind of stuff everyday for five years in NYC.. Obviously, with different products though.
> 
> ---- Give me a reason to move to Colorado and start a software company built specifically for The Marijuana Movement!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome Peter! You have my head spinning, and I'm sure lots of other growers here also. I would wager your mail box will be full in no time.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all new to indoor growing. Researched 1 whole month before setting up. Trying a new air injection method with soil. Lets see how it works.


----------



## tiny roach (Jan 14, 2014)

OK..........this is where I SHOULD have made my first posts, and apologies if I put a post , in a thread where people were mid - convo, and I rudely de railed. Its a buzzed , newb error, and I shall try to not do that again.

Anyway, heres my newb question. I am a "starving artist" , and usually use my artworks as Avatars.

Is there a post amount, you have to hit, before adding an Av. , or, did I just do something wrong?

Anyway, sorry, if here or there, I goof up, in learning the site's formatting , and usage.

I'll do my best, to not accidently go to a thread and incorrectly post, by reading 5 or 6 of the previous posts, at the least, that way I know I'm in the correct thread, to post what I want.

Any advice on Avs, would be appreciated, and I will quietly follow the "home grown " thread, as it really interests me .Thanks , and apologies, for the derail I caused............


----------



## sunni (Jan 14, 2014)

You should click and read the links to FAQ in the first post


----------



## weedenhanced (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi guys just joined love the site so much knowledge here omg iam such a noob done hours and hours of readin here thought id finally join gota lota idiot mates who reakon they know stuff lol all there plants die get stunted pulled 2 early idiot lol um another question why my avatar not showing


----------



## CureSmokeSurf (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey everyone, new to growing. Had a stellar first grow last summer. Enjoying life


----------



## kannanerd (Jan 25, 2014)

hello everyone, i have read a lot on here over the last year or more but just recently joined as i may need advice as i am entering the critical (flowering) time of my first grow. i look forward to communicating with many of you in the near future.


----------



## nittygrittydirt (Jan 25, 2014)

Mojave desert dweller here.
puff puff pass!


----------



## mcon (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi folks been a member here since 2012, lurking in the shadows. Got six grows under my belt on my 7th (first in coco) the info here has got me through my other grows thanks. Look forward to starting a grow journal. All the best.


----------



## Party (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Puccini (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey I'm a newbie, I love gardening and like to grow new things and I find marijuana fascinating and a beautiful plant looking at the pics . And I like a challenge so I just began hydroponics and trying some Northern Lights. So I'm learning a lot reading here. thanks!


----------



## Bluekoi777 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey0... Kinda new to the site been lurking for a while now. Some really good info on the forums! Anyway, always looking for new information on indoor grows and been super excited about BHO... Thanks all!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2014)

Puccini said:


> Hey I'm a newbie, I love gardening and like to grow new things and I find marijuana fascinating and a beautiful plant looking at the pics . And I like a challenge so I just began hydroponics and trying some Northern Lights. So I'm learning a lot reading here. thanks!


Hey Puccini, welcome to RIU. Lots of info and good people here, also a regular gardening section too. Good luck with your grow and post some pics when you get close


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2014)

Bluekoi777 said:


> Hey0... Kinda new to the site been lurking for a while now. Some really good info on the forums! Anyway, always looking for new information on indoor grows and been super excited about BHO... Thanks all!


Hi Blue, welcome to RIU. Lots of indoor growers here. Tons of info. Good Luck!


----------



## CannabisHabit (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello from NY! I am a newbie joining with extreme curiosity on growing. With one successful harvest under my belt, I hope to learn a lot more about and teach others on ways/methods to more efficiently grow.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi CH, welcome to RIU


----------



## b1gbur (Feb 17, 2014)

hello all i have an issue with a u.k. based co called senseble seed they sent me very expensive seeds that were garbage did not grow 2wks later and i find the empty shells and no growth i emailed asking to be made whole. can anyone comment on this company should i expect any resolve?


----------



## mystix36 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi All! I found the forum over the weekend, and just registered tonight. Look forward to getting to know ya


----------



## herbinfarmer (Feb 19, 2014)

Wassup everyone THANK YOU to all the growers on here giving good advice and being helpful. I'm doing a free hydroponic video growalong check it out Im looking to learn as much as I can.

this should be good 

www.youtube.com/theherbinfarmer

THANK YOU EVERYONE! PEACE


----------



## levibeyond (Feb 20, 2014)

hey all new member from sunny manchester, uk, preparing to start my first grow  even made the missus take a house with a cellar for this purpose  so im gunna be picking your brains


----------



## forloveandmmj (Feb 20, 2014)

HELLO GROWERS! Been using this site as a growing resource for a few years now. I am currently in flower of my very first grow by myself. I used to grow with my boyfriend but decided to carry on after he ditched all us girls. I will be starting a grow journal soon. It's something I wish I would have done for all 4 of our last grows. Will be posting pictures and regular updates. Great to meet everyone! Please add me if you like and I will add you back! Thanks.. T


----------



## Rev. Chuck (Feb 22, 2014)

Ola peoples...First time grower just getting into flower...had numerous ups and downs so far but the plant is a sturdy one. I finally completed my grow box a couple days ago. Thanks to all for the information shared. be well


----------



## Michel0409 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi everyone. I am Michel form somewhere in the USA. I have a superbox and on my third grow. My first grow was very successful with about 2oz from 2 plants. My second grow ending up being trashed due to Mold. On my third and trying ensure I do not have mold. I am still looking through the threads trying to find some information on humidity and temp. I won't post that here but will elsewhere if need be. Thanks for all who is sharing their info for us noob's.


----------



## IMINMOLOKAI (Feb 24, 2014)

Been enjoying a lot of the information contained in this site. ROLS, LED's, ventilation, air scrubbing and more. thanks


----------



## Flynn jack (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey everyone! Glad to be here with you all.


----------



## Dr.SteveBrule (Feb 27, 2014)

What's up! Grew a long time ago in my attic and was pretty successful but thing change, kids get older and start wondering "why is daddy climbing in out of the attic through the hatch in my closet ceiling?" So, i put it on hold for a number of years and now I'm looking to get going again. Looking at these supercloset cabinets and i think i like what i see but havent made up my mind yet (i'm sure I'll find plenty of opinions on the forums). Just ordered my seeds from attitude and I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## mooney69r (Mar 1, 2014)

hi fellow enthusiasts just posted my first thread and look forward to gaining the knowledge to look after my special ladies 


its very strange when you make nature illegal ???


----------



## Greenthumb444 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey everybody I'm new here. If you could check out my first thread it would be very helpful, thanks!


----------



## 821ent (Mar 15, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kupihea (Mar 16, 2014)

Aloha from Hawaii where every season counts. I'm not too active here, still, thanks for always being here when I need you! Mahalo.


----------



## JustADudeMan (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey all, here from Ontario Canada, been cruising the site for a while, finally decided to speak up and see what I have to learn...
anybody got suggestions on a "legally smart" signatures?
Been growing tomatoes in a DWC and have a little soil experience, 
getting ready to re arrange my room and try to improve things a little.
been checking out stinksbuds journal, inspiring for sure
any questions just ask
Happy Tokin


----------



## rocko369 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello everyone

Rocko


----------



## Kransterdam (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi evrybody, greetings from Slovenija.I,m a smoker for 20+ years and growing indoors 11years now.First smokers forum for me.


----------



## klozetgrow (Mar 31, 2014)

What up peeps setting up closet grow on a VERY small budget. Two main concerns are lights and seeds/clones stayin posted in phx,az USA any help would be much appreciated


----------



## sunni (Mar 31, 2014)

klozetgrow said:


> What up peeps setting up closet grow on a VERY small budget. Two main concerns are lights and seeds/clones stayin posted in phx,az USA any help would be much appreciated


your best bet for help is tomake your thread in newbie growing area goodluck!


----------



## klozetgrow (Mar 31, 2014)

If you dont mind me asking whats your light setup


----------



## klozetgrow (Mar 31, 2014)

Thx ill make sure to do that had once started then got deleted by accident


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 11, 2014)

dannown said:


> Hi y'all. Just finishing up my first grow (drying and curing presently). Grew two clones: IndoHaze and Lavender (just two rando clones i picked up at the local shop). They grew pretty awesome; i'm rather stoked with the results, although I ended up getting more yield than I expected.
> View attachment 2825657
> 
> (from the lil lavender plant)
> ...


nice looking harvest !


----------



## Denny Jenkins (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello everyone.....been smoking since high school and growing from time to time....outside....scouting out new places to grow....


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


hi every one hope to see an learn alot keep smokeing


----------



## Mizike350 (Apr 27, 2014)

hey my names MJ, i've been browsing for a few weeks loving this site, lots of great info and discussions on here.


----------



## PetFlora (Apr 27, 2014)

This should be like upgrading/istalling a new program where you have to first read then agree before it installs

Until new people do that, they should not be allowed to post


----------



## adrew420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey fellow stoners! I am posting here because....i forgot....ahhh right...i am new! Hope i can pass on some information and receive some good info myself.


----------



## Marijke Van Doornick (May 2, 2014)

Just arrived here. On the road at the moment, having fun and meeting new buds. In England at the moment then off thru Europe to Hungary for the summer, catch some festivals and hangouts, then down to Greece.


----------



## fresnay (May 5, 2014)

Hi all  I'm a new grower hoping to grow some healthier looking plants in the future. Good to be here


----------



## Husseinps (May 8, 2014)

Hello growers,

Growing fruits in Lebanon. First time growing and first time here.


----------



## smokehog (May 12, 2014)

Just joined and pleased to be here...


----------



## Krowmobe (May 17, 2014)

Hello my name is Krowmobe


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 20, 2014)

Thought I would stop lurking on this site and become a member. I couldn't see any of the pictures before. Its nice to be able to see what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Incognito Bug (May 20, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am Incognito Bug. Would like a mentor on guerilla growing if possible. I want to do an organic grow in the city/wooded area. This would be a MAJOR endeavor that I would like to tackle. If anyone has any feedback please feel free to in box. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## OTR99 (May 25, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


 Howzit People
OTR99 here from Hawaii now an Oregonian glad to be here awesome web site!


----------



## scarecrow77 (May 26, 2014)

Hey guys and gals new member here but not new to growing .i have 14seedlings 8days old all sannies strains ..extrema..jackberryxmadsientist...herijuana and 2bagseed I got in a bag of very good weed .i will try to get pics up at the end of week if I can figure out how to ....good grower ...excellent carpenter ....crap with computers ...there should be real fire in these genetics ..KEEP IT GREEN..SCARECROW77


----------



## EastcoastCBDs (May 26, 2014)

Howdy everyone.......veteran grower and smoker from Maine. I just signed up this week. I grow in soil and go with a straight up Fox Farm plan using their Ocean Forrest soil and nutes only. I use 8.4 ph local spring water and can mix it with any of the Fox Farm granule nutes during flower and get a perfect 5.8 PH reading after mixing......the spring water naturally buffers and this causes way less corrosion on the roots vs. a synthetic PH UP store bought item. I also collect the water from my central air conditioner as well as collect the water from my dehumidifiers which is always a 5.8 - 5.9 PH level naturally.....so this works perfect for regular watering and has very little ppm as it is essentially cold processed distilled water. I got a bunch of 1000 watt HPS's and use those both for a vertical and horizontal grow.....the results are amazing. I am a strain junky and love to go with the regular seeds vs. Fems because I can collect pollen from all the males, selectively pollinate certain marked buds on every female, and after the first harvest I have every phenotype in seed version of that strain......the new seeds will last about 2 years in the freezer. When I find a strain I really like I will do this for 2-4 times and eventually you find your freak seed  I call this a NGO (Natural Genetic Oddity).....lol. 

Anyways look forward to chatting it up with you peeps and sharing some knowledge


----------



## Delta Charlie (May 31, 2014)

Representing Oregoooon! Even though I'm living in south america at the moment ... I've been lurking here for ages so I don't really feel that new. Gonna start posting though, I want to start growing outdoors (as low key as possible because I live in an urban area at the moment) and it's gonna be all 12-12FS because that's all I have to work with here... gonna build a grow box (soon I hope) but time and money are short (college student). Just wanted to show some love to the rollitup community, I've learned so much from you already! Keep


----------



## SteveGaines (Jun 12, 2014)

My name is Steve and I am representing the state of Oregon. Just getting ready to harvest my first grow so looking for any good advicw


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 12, 2014)

NEW HERE Upstate NY grower looking to make friends with fellow growers


----------



## Hunter R. Martinson (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello my fellow buds! Just joined the community (I reside in Cali) and searching for the most inspired and dedicated cannabis lovers around to chat and share the tricks of the trade. I thirst for any and all cannabis knowledge so if you have something fantastic to share, send it my way and i will do the same for you! Happy puffing!


----------



## Showme stoner (Jun 19, 2014)

Greetings everyone. Made a post awhile ago and realized it was the only post I made since joining and it made me feel like a dirty ole lurker. So let's see, I'm from KCMO but currently reside on the east coast. I come from a family of growers. My parents grew all thru the 70's and 80's , so that's kinda how I was raised. Other family members also participated in the biz. I myself grew a few yrs outdoors, but a long stay in a box will change your outlook on such things. So now I just sit back and smoke my stuff and read and read and read. And purchase books by men named Riley, Green and Cervantes. And read and read some more. I often wonder when I'll go open that 600w kit from a well known store and fire that bad boy up. Or like I've spent EVERY SINGLE NIGHT since sept 2013 doing, sitting here blown, reading RIU. Not those other guys. RIU. Hands down, all new members listen up: you want to do it and do it right, Roll It Up. Not swinging on nuts here, but when the day comes I do my first grow log, everything I will have learned came from here. So alright I'm done blowin smoke at u all. Thank you, goodnight and I love you all.


----------



## Angel Bud (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys, new to the community but not new to the forum world. Been lurking here for a while and decided it was time to make an account.


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey whats up every body! Fellow California prop 215 patient here just recentky joined. Ive been reading rollitup forums for the pastyear to help my grows and there are so many knowledgeable folks on here. Currently on a seed grow now and love sharing the experience


----------



## HomeGrownFire (Jun 28, 2014)

Angel Bud said:


> Hey guys, neI try and converse with the community to the community but not new to the forum world. Been lurking here for a while and decided it was time to make an account.


I feel you angel bud! Been doing the same and decided its time i


----------



## the 4lorist20 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello and gm everyone. Thought I would introduce myslef. From the East Coast of this AMAZZZZING COUNTRY of ours!! :/ Always looking to grow my knowledge of (ALL) plants!! Ive been a farmer since I was 10yrs old! Slaughter, Nursery, etc... Please check out my posts and let me know what you think!


----------



## the 4lorist20 (Jul 2, 2014)

the 4lorist20 said:


> Hello and gm everyone. Thought I would introduce myslef. From the East Coast of this AMAZZZZING COUNTRY of ours!! :/ Always looking to grow my knowledge of (ALL) plants!! Ive been a farmer since I was 10yrs old! Slaughter, Nursery, etc... Please check out my posts and let me know what you think!


----------



## the 4lorist20 (Jul 2, 2014)

bmiller said:


> Hey Socalrob, for us older folks it's a new experience and to read and research all the different ways to grow. I'm with you with the leds and hate to pay those money hungry power companies. Besides I don't have the power supply. I didn't start smoking until I was in my 20's, I was redneck cowboy and believed our government. Our government lied again to us about Pot. Don't get me started about our government! I do remember measuring "lids" by fingers and the cost!
> Hey SR, be careful about growing your meds or growing in general...It's very addictive! I'm hooked...OMG! I love taking care of my Ladies, Pampering, nurturing, giving them what ever they need/want...It's no difference weather it's a plant or a real human being (Female) I do spoil them because the outcome beats all...Love my Girls!! Like you I'm going to retire soon and like to be know as a good grower and growing good/great meds as I also need the meds myself. This site will make you a social media socialist. Which I've never been, It's a surprise to me! I look at this and can't believe I wrote this stuff.
> Good luck when you make up your mind on which way and the stain you wish to pamper and grow...all your time and thoughts will be about your "Grow"/Ladies ! Have fun and hope they are good and green healthy bad ass dank weed you grow and make you feel so much better because you grew that delicious weed! How crazy are we when we get so excited about growing a WEED !!?? Not to mention the money and time/stress we give this weed. Sorry got long winded here.


LiDS!!!? LOL Feel like im watching cheech and chong or something!!? Lmao how much you want mannnnn?? 3 fingers bro! 2 lids!!! Lol I dont think I can drive mannnn?????? Your not driving man YOUR PARKED!! LMAO


----------



## KCJNUGS (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


----------



## KCJNUGS (Jul 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


----------



## KCJNUGS (Jul 2, 2014)

newbie here with a assistance otherwise i could not do this myself


----------



## sunni (Jul 2, 2014)

what are you asking for help with kcjungs?


----------



## KCJNUGS (Jul 2, 2014)

learning to grow a dwc and my b/f helps me too. just learning how to get to these forums on this website too.


----------



## the 4lorist20 (Jul 2, 2014)

the 4lorist20 said:


> LiDS!!!? LOL Feel like im watching cheech and chong or something!!? Lmao how much you want mannnnn?? 3 fingers bro! 2 lids!!! Lol I dont think I can drive mannnn?????? Your not driving man YOUR PARKED!! LMAO


I hear you man!! Im a fan of skunks, NLs and about a 1000 others but for now im just stickimg to a few diffrent to grow.


----------



## the 4lorist20 (Jul 2, 2014)

the 4lorist20 said:


> I hear you man!! Im a fan of skunks, NLs and about a 1000 others but for now im just stickimg to a few diffrent to grow.


----------



## morrisminority (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi gang!

2 years of lurking, so I thought I would finally get involved. I'm an indoor organic grower, using a rough approximation of subcool's supersoil concept.

This site is an absolute gold mine for info, and I'm looking forward to contributing to it.

The photo is of a Sugar Black Rose (Delicious Seeds) and The Og # 18 by Riserva Privada, day 40 - hope you like!

Peace


----------



## 4AARON2WEEDLOVER0 (Jul 9, 2014)

yo everyone!! glad to be here


----------



## GoddessofGore (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey everyone I'm from Arkansas in the Ozark Mountains! I'm a metalhead hippie hillbilly toker just looking to meet new people and learn some new things


----------



## sunni (Jul 14, 2014)

GoddessofGore said:


> Hey everyone I'm from Arkansas in the Ozark Mountains! I'm a metalhead hippie hillbilly toker just looking to meet new people and learn some new things


welcome!


----------



## HottyToddy (Jul 14, 2014)

What's up, ROI?


----------



## sourhead1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey everyone happy to be here with you guys cannabis is a way of life not just a smoke peace and blessing Jah Rastafari


----------



## Poopalleb (Aug 28, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


. Hi, how's it going? Hey I'm new here, I was wondering if someone can help me. I'm having a problem. All my fan leaves are turning yellow and dying. I haven't noticed any amber trichs , but I can't see too well..Idk the buds are leafy. But most pistols are browning. And it doesn't seem to be really doing anything anymore (my plant)  I'm enclosing a pic... Appreciate some help...


----------



## Mainlinekush (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello everyone
New member here from Land of 10,000 lakes. I have read a lot of threads and hope ill be getting to know some good people and techniques.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 31, 2014)

welcome to riu mainline..


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 2, 2014)

@sunni love you babe!


----------



## Wasabi Shot (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Rollitup! 
French grower living in Spain and working in a growshop, as i am always looking for new information about cannabis i often get to Rollitup forums, thanks to its large and active community, always ready to answer and help people in need.... so i feel it's time for me to share and help back.
Thank you guys and see you soon around here!


----------



## Squirrelfoot Jones (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey's and howdy's everyone! Here's some boring personal info:
46 year old single parent father. Mother left the kids and I when they were 2 and 4. Haven't seen or heard from her in over a decade. (slightly entertaining tidbit- Yanno how missing fathers are sometimes referred to as 'sperm donors'? My children refer to their mother as 'the incubator'. LOL! Sorry, but I find that rather amusing given the situation.)
Non grower (I'd like to change that), not a medical user (in good health.....knock on wood). 
I would classify myself as an 'expert recreational user'. (been tokin' since the early 80's)
I work for a market research firm coding verbatim's to open ended questions. *HUGE YAWN*
I'm a Haze man. Give me a good Sativa any day.
I care for and raise abandoned baby squirrels as a hobby.
That's enough boring info for now. We'll get to know each other better as we go along.
Later, tater. Peace to you and yours!

*Doing my part to help end P.O.B.S. (the Perpetuation Of B.S.) since 1968.*
*You, too, can help end P.O.B.S.!*


----------



## redroosterquebec (Sep 4, 2014)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


----------



## P. Berry (Sep 4, 2014)

I just posted some pics. on the newbie forum. I am a longtime gardener and a first time outdoor grower, looking for all the help I can get. I grew a couple of indoor grows to get started but I am thrilled to be growing outside. Here are a couple of pictures of my garden. I am also growing hops. I am a legal collective grower, growing in soil all organic.


----------



## bitterquill (Sep 12, 2014)

Hiya. I'm Quill, 30yo female. I smoked recreationally for almost a decade, but all but stopped a couple years ago to have my sons. I've had a strong interest in growing my own for a while now but only recently found that I had the space and resources, limited as both may be, to do so. I'd like to run a small-scale closet-type grow, hopefully yielding enough for both personal recreational use and to provide a little medical relief to a couple of aging relatives. I'm a complete newbie but I've been doing a ton of research online and I'd like to get started very soon.

Thanks to all those who provide the forum, and those who post first-hand experience and advice here. I've lurked for a while and all your efforts have made it possible for me to eventually put forth my own.


----------



## thenomad (Sep 13, 2014)

Wazz up all. Hope to see good stuff and advice from here


----------



## Dabitup (Sep 16, 2014)

Squirrelfoot Jones said:


> Hey's and howdy's everyone! Here's some boring personal info:
> 46 year old single parent father. Mother left the kids and I when they were 2 and 4. Haven't seen or heard from her in over a decade. (slightly entertaining tidbit- Yanno how missing fathers are sometimes referred to as 'sperm donors'? My children refer to their mother as 'the incubator'. LOL! Sorry, but I find that rather amusing given the situation.)
> Non grower (I'd like to change that), not a medical user (in good health.....knock on wood).
> I would classify myself as an 'expert recreational user'. (been tokin' since the early 80's)
> ...


Hi I'm also new to the group and that is funny what ur kids say about their mom well my screen name is dabitup I'm 35 married for 20 years I have 3 kids and my oldest son was adopted out when he was younger (it's a long story) shortly after he turned 18 he came back home but a month ago I was telling him about a project I had done a couple years ago with a grow I did and I had also joined this site w/ my grow I did a journal and got help as I went along when I first started my husband said that's so dumb it ain't gonna work well after my plant got to be 3 weeks he kinda pushed me outta the way and took over. I'm a big smoker too but recreational ur first to say you don't need it for medicine I guess everyone says that because your not supposed youse it otherwise and that's awesome taking care of squirrels do they walk up to u cause that's crazy my oldest one time we were at the lake and a wild one just came up to him to when I walked out the door he was petting it my daughter said I want to pet it to so she started to run & it ran away recently I got a rabbit so I've been reading & learning a lot abut them their pretty neat I'm gonna get me a 2nd one to also have a cat and dog we seem to have a few things in commen welcome to the group talk toya later


----------



## Dabitup (Sep 16, 2014)

bitterquill said:


> Hiya. I'm Quill, 30yo female. I smoked recreationally for almost a decade, but all but stopped a couple years ago to have my sons. I've had a strong interest in growing my own for a while now but only recently found that I had the space and resources, limited as both may be, to do so. I'd like to run a small-scale closet-type grow, hopefully yielding enough for both personal recreational use and to provide a little medical relief to a couple of aging relatives. I'm a complete newbie but I've been doing a ton of research online and I'd like to get started very soon.
> 
> Thanks to all those who provide the forum, and those who post first-hand experience and advice here. I've lurked for a while and all your efforts have made it possible for me to eventually put forth my own.


Hi io have just recently signed back up to this site I was just like you two years ago did so much research had limited space so I did a small closet grow myself and on a cheap budget well it actually worked I got some out of it well my son just moved in w/ me and he's interested in this so I thought I would sign back up and me and him do this together I m curious to see what you and how it turns out let's stay in touch your new RIU friend


----------



## greenthumb412 (Sep 26, 2014)

hey all. new member. glad to learn and farm and post


----------



## arrow flynn (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi all im from humbolt co and iv been on the oil for prostate cancer since September last yr


----------



## greenthumb412 (Oct 1, 2014)

How is it?! is it helping/ making it more comf. I hear great things from cannabis


----------



## docbill87 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mississippi boy here. Put a few years in the service so I've been unable to grow smoke etc. Now that I'm a free man I'm looking to soak up some knowledge, learn a few things and get to it. I've read several threads so far and I have to say it's nice to hop on a forum full of adults and not punk ass kids spouting off 24/7 taking away from a good experience. I'm no pro and it's been a while so I appreciate the help ahead of time. Anyone else here from the Sip?


----------



## 9mill (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi and whats doin from down under Happy to be here im looking for some tips for my style of grow which is recirculating and i hope to maybe give some tips as-well. I have experience with large multiple room hydroponic recirculating setups i wont push my opinion on anyone but if you would like some advice and i can help then i would be glad to share my experience


----------



## Acha (Oct 15, 2014)

wat up RIU i have been an outdoor grower for some time now i live in the caribbean so i have sun all year round, i have been a big fan of this sit for years now just learning lots of info and insights i never knew about cannabis, just never joined to be a member, im going to start an indoor grow now cause it really gets hot most of the year and my most potent plants hate the harsh sun so i will be here looking for lots of indoor info


----------



## Raybone (Oct 18, 2014)

P. Berry said:


> I just posted some pics. on the newbie forum. I am a longtime gardener and a first time outdoor grower, looking for all the help I can get. I grew a couple of indoor grows to get started but I am thrilled to be growing outside. Here are a couple of pictures of my garden. I am also growing hops. I am a legal collective grower, growing in soil all organic.View attachment 3246721View attachment 3246723


Your garden looks great...


----------



## High Powered (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello all, I am a total newb; i'd like to learn as much from all who cares to share what they have learned and or are learning, as I will share everything I learn. 

Ready, get set, grow!!!


----------



## Nikki61 (Nov 3, 2014)

Good Morning All;

I am a 52 yr newbie  I got legal 3-yrs ago and last year was my first successful growing year. 3-plants survived and looked beautiful, one turned out to be a male. I took it inside to watch it bloom, took pics. I named him Harold  The acquirement of my seeds is for another story.

In Nov. 2008 I was in a car accident. A drunk driver ran a stop sign and I got the privilege of T-boning him and his vehicle. His truck was bigger than mine, so he won and walked away from the accident and saw no jail time...Yeah NV! lets keep those drunk drivers on the road...

Brain injury, spinal injury and back smooched up...but I survived, and was able to walk...trust me you should have seen my truck, got lucky...I had amnesia for a few years, sooo not fun and scary. I did in 5-yrs what they said should have taken 15 yrs...I'm half Portuguese and stubborn  I'm not down until I'm dead  LOL

I do not look like the 'Elephant Man' on the outside so no one gets it. I would go back to being who I use to be if I could, to make everyone more comfortable around me, but that ship has sailed. I am closer to being emotional 5 and I lost a good 30 points with my IQ. I don't always understand what is going on or happening, but as long as nice people are around I can muddle through it.

I am a 'Retired' Jack-of-all-trades. I put myself through college twice. I use to be a kindergarten teacher back in No. CA...Loved, Loved Loved it  I have owned 4 of my own business in the past, successfully, I owned a Thrift shop (that was to be my retirement business) at the time of the accident ...I use to train dogs (they didn't come out of the package that way LOL ) and offer FREE parent/puppy/dog lessons as well as socializing gatherings for them.

I have 1 dog, Miss Capri (next mo 7 yrs), 1 pup Miss Jewel (10 mo), 3 cats, siblings, that I rescued 2 1/2 yrs ago (mostly out door cats) and 1.40 acres that I have been cleaning the last 4 yrs I have lived here. I live for hiking and am grateful I still can  The last time was in June. Took the dogs up to Ash Canyon in CC Capri loves it up there. Broke most of my toes on my left foot that night...total klutz, no gracefulness here LOL...So I'm looking forward to getting back to hiking this month!

My neighbor got me completely into "The Walking Dead". We now have Sunday gatherings and watch it together...I make dessert and salad and we set up 'buffet style'. I made my apple bread yesterday and had vanilla ice cream with it, yummy!

I love to garden out side and am pretty good at it. I was raised growing some of our own food for our table and have re-learned how again (since I hadn't a clue after the accident). I also grow food for the food bank in Minden starting next year.

I was born ADHD and my mother heavy medicated me with lots of pills. Doctors told me I was Manic depressive, bipolar and a boarder line personality disorder...Okay, who doesn't have any of this shit, right, come on LOL  and sever anxiety since the car accident with a lot of paranoid shit when I drive 'non-medicated'. Lets just say, one too many car accidents. So I HATE pills and try to take as few as possible, hence the becoming legal part. 

I know I have problems, but I try to look at the good, not always easy, but I remember other's have it much worse off than me and I try to help instead of hindering. I was born with a soul that was kind and helpful, that thought of others first...I've changed a bit since then 

I travel with a 'soap-box' and bring it out whenever I feel the need. I can't stand bullies, rudeness, or lying...never a need to lie...rapist, whether children, women or what have you, and if you abuse your dog I will torture you  as well as take your dog from you! Oh yeah, use your FU*Cing blinker, I'm not a mind reader!  A few other pet peeves, but those are the biggies.

I'm also a story teller so nothing is 'short' when I'm talking LOL and believe it or not, that is the jest of me now 

PS... I love the movie "Rodger Rabbit' so much that this blond dyed her hair red for almost 20 yrs  And trust me, Reds have more fun than blonds LOL...went great with my green eyes 

Favorite quote: "It's not the men IN my life, it's the LIFE in my men"...Mae West
and about 50 of them from Albert Einstein


----------



## High Powered (Nov 3, 2014)

Nikki61 said:


> Good Morning All;
> 
> I am a 52 yr newbie  I got legal 3-yrs ago and last year was my first successful growing year. 3-plants survived and looked beautiful, one turned out to be a male. I took it inside to watch it bloom, took pics. I named him Harold  The acquirement of my seeds is for another story.
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you Nikki61


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 4, 2014)

hey there III m new to growing and and as strange as it seems talking to people or being social I've had problems communicating my entire life but kept myself distant quiet depressed and it only gets worse.. Not to mention the ADHD yea a hyper over excited bouncing off the wall kid how or why im this way I have no clue but I'M working kn it one step at a time.

step 1: Found the problem
step 2: Learn how yo communicate the internet is not so bad that's right I'm new to forums as well and how some of this works so bare with me please
step 3: Find a mentor..
so if anyone will be willing to help me throughout my entire second grow. That's right couldn't even use the first before it died last minute at end in assuming? That's why I found a way to communicate through this I don't feel 100 % nerve wrecked over thinking nothing but what can go wrong just 50/75% please some how private message me and I will be alerted I read these articles all day night try most can explain roughly throught I'm bright young man just need a little help understanding the concept then I can practice till I master it that's what I do with all my self projects the adhd wont let me stop no matter what till my mind is content and I can't explain how calming and much I love and respect that plant and what it does for so many things and people so I do alot of reading and studying I have thousands of questions' just need someone's advice with out a room sending my mind racing with ideas because ill try everyone of them..again so someone please help


----------



## High Powered (Nov 4, 2014)

thatguytom said:


> hey there III m new to growing and and as strange as it seems talking to people or being social I've had problems communicating my entire life but kept myself distant quiet depressed and it only gets worse.. Not to mention the ADHD yea a hyper over excited bouncing off the wall kid how or why im this way I have no clue but I'M working kn it one step at a time.
> 
> step 1: Found the problem
> step 2: Learn how yo communicate the internet is not so bad that's right I'm new to forums as well and how some of this works so bare with me please
> ...


You sound like me Tom, always reading new research


----------



## High Powered (Nov 5, 2014)

I wish you much success on your journey thatguytom!


----------



## Nikki61 (Nov 5, 2014)

thatguytom said:


> hey there III m new to growing and and as strange as it seems talking to people or being social I've had problems communicating my entire life but kept myself distant quiet depressed and it only gets worse.. Not to mention the ADHD yea a hyper over excited bouncing off the wall kid how or why im this way I have no clue but I'M working kn it one step at a time.
> 
> step 1: Found the problem
> step 2: Learn how yo communicate the internet is not so bad that's right I'm new to forums as well and how some of this works so bare with me please
> ...


What do you need help with? It's a little confusing..besides the wanting a mentor for?

Read, Read, Read...Research, Research, Research...very, Fun, Fun, Fun  FEED your brain, it is VERY hunger!


----------



## BiiLZebub (Nov 7, 2014)

I just joined today and i am loving this forum. I had a few questions and they were answered right away. Friendly people with really good insight. Truly a great forum. Glad to be here


----------



## MagicMeds (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello RIU community. I'm newly registered to this forum but have been following it for a while now. Currently on my third grow. I started out trying autos but didn't have much success with them. Could have been the genetics but I'm pretty sure other things factored in as well. I have since started growing regular plants and I am having far better results. I would like to say thanks to you all for the advice/knowledge you share with each of us and I look forward to growing with you.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Nov 13, 2014)

MagicMeds said:


> Hello RIU community. I'm newly registered to this forum but have been following it for a while now. Currently on my third grow. I started out trying autos but didn't have much success with them. Could have been the genetics but I'm pretty sure other things factored in as well. I have since started growing regular plants and I am having far better results. I would like to say thanks to you all for the advice/knowledge you share with each of us and I look forward to growing with you.


ur in the right place if u need help


----------



## MagicMeds (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Mr. Bongwater! That's exactly why I signed up. I've watched these forums for quite a while and this community is awesome =)


----------



## FarmFree (Nov 21, 2014)

I haven't been on for a couple of years and forgot my old acct...so I am kinda new again. Michigan patient/caregiver/grower. 

I am looking to keep updated on legal issues, and maybe hang around with some cool peeps.


----------



## Dawamesk (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello Ganja farmers !!!

I'm just a little Marijuana believer, outdoor grower, CBD strains/NYC Diesel lover, Reggae addict and DIY dude !

I'm here to learn LED DIY pannel building from the best and probably start a grow journal when my setup will be ready ...

Thanks in advance for welcoming/helping me and stay tuned for some nice indoor pics with mainly CBD strains !


----------



## dimebagor (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi there !!
i'm new here , from europe , seeding , growing , like all here haha )
hope share some of my little experienced , and learn from what I have read , best growers here 
Cya boyze et girlze


----------



## TheQueenofPotency (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey, looking forward to being a part of the forums. ~ The Queen of Potency


----------



## NorthernHize (Dec 7, 2014)

I've been observing in the shadows now for some time, I like this community a lot compared to some of the others I have frequented. Looking forward to talking learning and debating with ya's.


----------



## DrAmnesia (Jan 16, 2015)

Good Morning from Lakewood Colorado.
I have had 1 prior grow about 14 years ago and started again in oct of this year. I have documented my grow and would like to put a grow journal when RIU deems me acceptable  (i.e. when I don't get the error trying to add an entry).

- Having a blast following in my grandfathers footsteps. He was a farmer after the CC corps and grew hemp.


----------



## sunni (Jan 16, 2015)

DrAmnesia said:


> Good Morning from Lakewood Colorado.
> I have had 1 prior grow about 14 years ago and started again in oct of this year. I have documented my grow and would like to put a grow journal when RIU deems me acceptable  (i.e. when I don't get the error trying to add an entry).
> 
> - Having a blast following in my grandfathers footsteps. He was a farmer after the CC corps and grew hemp.


once you become a more established member you can make a journal entry , post , make friends read things it'll come welcome to riu


----------



## DrAmnesia (Jan 16, 2015)

Awesome, Thank you Sunni. I am pretty excited to get the journal going. I am 3-4 weeks from harvest and using 2 LEC315s in a 4x4 tent. I searched RIU and some other forums repeatedly for others using this dual CDM light and small space combination. I hope to be able to offer some information about this configuration to others interested in running a similar setup.
-BTW Denver is almost completely sold out of these lights and one of our main distributors has a back order list with about a 7 day wait. crazy


----------



## truereligion1 (Jan 22, 2015)

So glad to be part of somthing great. When somthing is good or right i feel it. I have a great feeling for the future with a support team as this thanks! Love, peace, happiness is my motivation to grow on.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey everyone just wanted to say hi and look forward to using this site. I'm also delighted to tell the world that High Grade Seeds outta Canada is the bomb very discreet and professional, and I will continue using them, no hassle no BS and replied to my email questions and inquiries in a timely manner looking forward to adding some soil and light! LOL.


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm new here I guess. I have MS since 2007 and am maxxed out on my muscle relaxers so have started getting high again after many years of not touching anything. (ALL THE GOOD THAT DID, HUH?) Looking for relief from very stiff muscles and also 1 upper and 1 lower herniated discs. Just here to have some fun. The only things I take seriously are sailing and my medications and I do occasionally miss doses but I never miss sailing. If someone could take the time to show me how to add a signature at the bottom of this, I would really appreciate it. I have no idea who this guy in picture is but I like the words. Gets me all teary eyed. I look forward to meeting some people. Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 6, 2015)

Super Spliff said:


> I'm new here I guess. I have MS since 2007 and am maxxed out on my muscle relaxers so have started getting high again after many years of not touching anything. (ALL THE GOOD THAT DID, HUH?) Looking for relief from very stiff muscles and also 1 upper and 1 lower herniated discs. Just here to have some fun. The only things I take seriously are sailing and my medications and I do occasionally miss doses but I never miss sailing. If someone could take the time to show me how to add a signature at the bottom of this, I would really appreciate it. I have no idea who this guy in picture is but I like the words. Gets me all teary eyed. I look forward to meeting some people. Thanks!!!!!!
> View attachment 3345850


Welcome super spliff, Im new here too sorry to hear about your condition. The dude in the pic is snoop dog he's a rapper who broke out around 92 or so and has always been an advocate for smoking herbs. I too spent 11 yrs without messing around until a couple yrs ago my back went nuts on me not as severe as you but none the less painful. I believe the anti inflamitory properties in MJ help me out, enough said. what kind of boat do you sail? I presume you must be somewhere close to the ocean. I bet its really beautiful out on that water. I'll talk to you later Super the people on this site are very nice and helpful I admire you for reaching out to the community. Have a great day and hope all is well.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Super spliff welcome!! I too am a new member and actually first time posting pics and asking for support. Feels so good to share with people who understand the beauty and importance of it all. Quick story about me. My wife is a beautiful woman and she has very thin skin on her hands and they breaks out at times. So one day we saw this show about how cannibis is the cure!!?? So i say babe try this!!! And from that point on she has had no sign of the problem, the doc./specialist Didn't know what the problem was!! They prescribed her lotion at $45 a pop for 3year. I found the cure for what ever it is she has!! (sorry babe) people have too know.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 6, 2015)

truereligion1 said:


> Super spliff welcome!! I too am a new member and actually first time posting pics and asking for support. Feels so good to share with people who understand the beauty and importance of it all. Quick story about me. My wife is a beautiful woman and she has very thin skin on her hands and they breaks out at times. So one day we saw this show about how cannibis is the cure!!?? So i say babe try this!!! And from that point on she has had no sign of the problem, the doc./specialist Didn't know what the problem was!! They prescribed her lotion at $45 a pop for 3year. I found the cure for what ever it is she has!! (sorry babe) people have too know.


I couldn't agree more there are so many different applications for MJ that its really quite impressive. US gov should pull their heads outta their asses and figure this shit out but I guess Lilly, Phizer, and all those other pharmaceutical companies have more power than the citizens sad thing really.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

I fond the cure to my wife uncomfortably, we are happier and way more understanding of life and nature, ya know more peace and love bro. And for that i am faithfull that the good will prevail.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 6, 2015)

truereligion1 said:


> I fond the cure to my wife uncomfortably, we are happier and way more understanding of life and nature, ya know more peace and love bro. And for that i am faithfull that the good will prevail.


True that words to live by


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

It is my motovation as well as my foot print in society.


----------



## deadgro (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm Nate. I had an account back in 2007 or 2008 I think but couldn't figure out the login or email for it. Been growing since then, glad to be here.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Glad to have ya bro. What are you pushing under your hood?? It just comes to me dude


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Get it ?? Under your hood meening your lights lumens. Lol.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Me? Im pushing a 400w hps and a 4ft t5 for that exra spectrum for flower. Veg. Is still undecided.
JUST IN!! 150w hps. For veg. Will be here in 10 days! PERFECT!!!


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Do you think 2 4ft 23w t5s will keep a 2ft mother strong enough for clones???


----------



## deadgro (Feb 6, 2015)

Hah nice one. I've got a bunch of LEDs, about 1200W or so over 10-12 plants.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Hah nice one. I've got a bunch of LEDs, about 1200W or so over 10-12 plants.


Ive seen people use a bunch of cfls??? What about 150w hps for 4 mother plants 2ft tall?? Im almost ready to pull some clones bro.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just ordered the 150w hps for my veg room. I question will 150w mh bulb work in the hps ballast. I think its called sun burst at amozon.


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 6, 2015)

Mayor of Bearton said:


> Welcome super spliff, Im new here too sorry to hear about your condition. The dude in the pic is snoop dog he's a rapper who broke out around 92 or so and has always been an advocate for smoking herbs. I too spent 11 yrs without messing around until a couple yrs ago my back went nuts on me not as severe as you but none the less painful. I believe the anti inflamitory properties in MJ help me out, enough said. what kind of boat do you sail? I presume you must be somewhere close to the ocean. I bet its really beautiful out on that water. I'll talk to you later Super the people on this site are very nice and helpful I admire you for reaching out to the community. Have a great day and hope all is well.


Thanks. I am still trying to learn how this site works so if something ends up in the wrong place, let me know. I can't even figure out how to "like" something. Anyway, right now we just have a little Macgregor 26d sailboat. My wife was born in Key West and we have a few friends left down there but right now, we are in South Dakota (YUCK!!!) Great people but its just too cold in the winter for me. We are preparing this boat to sail on "The Great Loop" http://www.captainjohn.org/ 

We will sail from South Dakota to Key West...or that is what we want to try anyway. Not sure I am in good enough shape for big open water anymore.


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 6, 2015)

truereligion1 said:


> Super spliff welcome!! I too am a new member and actually first time posting pics and asking for support. Feels so good to share with people who understand the beauty and importance of it all. Quick story about me. My wife is a beautiful woman and she has very thin skin on her hands and they breaks out at times. So one day we saw this show about how cannibis is the cure!!?? So i say babe try this!!! And from that point on she has had no sign of the problem, the doc./specialist Didn't know what the problem was!! They prescribed her lotion at $45 a pop for 3year. I found the cure for what ever it is she has!! (sorry babe) people have too know.


I really believe that the big pharmaceutical companies are responsible for holding back MJ legalization for medical use. I am still trying to figure out how to "like" things on this forum. I can't seem to load the chat for some reason. Says "rejected by server"?


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

Super Spliff said:


> I really believe that the big pharmaceutical companies are responsible for holding back MJ legalization for medical use. I am still trying to figure out how to "like" things on this forum. I can't seem to load the chat for some reason. Says "rejected by server"?


??? Hum strange.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 6, 2015)

The doc. Told us to keep doing [email protected] ever it is we are doing. Lol. He understood.


----------



## Mayor of Bearton (Feb 6, 2015)

Super Spliff said:


> Thanks. I am still trying to learn how this site works so if something ends up in the wrong place, let me know. I can't even figure out how to "like" something. Anyway, right now we just have a little Macgregor 26d sailboat. My wife was born in Key West and we have a few friends left down there but right now, we are in South Dakota (YUCK!!!) Great people but its just too cold in the winter for me. We are preparing this boat to sail on "The Great Loop" http://www.captainjohn.org/
> 
> We will sail from South Dakota to Key West...or that is what we want to try anyway. Not sure I am in good enough shape for big open water anymore.


South Dakota is a scary state they got that possession by ingestion shit zero and tolerance I personally stay the hell outta SD. Down at the bottom of each posting there is the words like and reply click on the like to show you like certain posts and of course click on reply to do so. I bet your wife absolutely hates how cold it gets there in SD lol talk to you later spliff


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

Mayor of Bearton said:


> South Dakota is a scary state they got that possession by ingestion shit zero and tolerance I personally stay the hell outta SD. Down at the bottom of each posting there is the words like and reply click on the like to show you like certain posts and of course click on reply to do so. I bet your wife absolutely hates how cold it gets there in SD lol talk to you later spliff



I cannot get out of South Dakota fast enough but they really do not take any action against a user other than a small fine. They are looking more for trunks full of weed. I am unsure why every one with a trunk full of weed drives 90 mph through the state though. Seems they grab one a month. 

I added a screen shot and there is no "like' button by the "reply" for me to hit. Maybe because I am new here? Anyway, good to meet you and I appreciate all who have taken a little time to help me learn how to get a round a bit here on Rollit. Thanks


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Sounds crazy spliff, anyone driving with a trunk full of bud make us all look [email protected]$!#& up. Its all about peace and love, right??


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

truereligion1 said:


> Sounds crazy spliff, anyone driving with a trunk full of bud make us all look [email protected]$!#& up. Its all about peace and love, right??


I agree. On most occasions, they are catching these people with other drugs too so they are doing this to themselves as far as I am concerned. I stick with people who only work with cannabis. The other stuff can be nasty. 

You are right, they make us all look bad when they do that.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Its so sad, but im happy my wife is happy and my plants are happy. I stay away from all bullshit!!


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Yo. Bro. I started a journal! Check it out, tell me what ya think. Remember its my first.


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

You are wise!!! I keep by bullshit deflector handy at all times just in case.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Super Spliff said:


> You are wise!!! I keep by bullshit deflector handy at all times just in case.


Lol. So [email protected] strain are you growing?


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Let talk horticulture bro. [email protected]$! That other shit right? Did you see my journal???


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

I am not set up for growing here. I pitch in and help about 250 south of me. Mostly with troubleshooting issues. I did not see a link to the journal. I would like to see it.


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

She only lets me help because I am a retired toolmaker. I really am never asked to do anything too tough.  But test tasting is my favorite task.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Super Spliff said:


> I am not set up for growing here. I pitch in and help about 250 south of me. Mostly with troubleshooting issues. I did not see a link to the journal. I would like to see it.





Super Spliff said:


> She only lets me help because I am a retired toolmaker. I really am never asked to do anything too tough.  But test tasting is my favorite task.


Hell yea!! I just rolled up and eveyone is looking at me waiting to pass it, but first my wife.


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

Savita is all that is grown there. Not necessarily the best strain for helping me. I can get the kush here local and it seems to work better for me. I can still function.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

We use ny sour for med. What ever is in that and is in no other weed we've smoked is what my mission is. Of course i haven't tried everything. White widow also work's.


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

If you get a strain that does what you need it to do, you just about have to stick with it.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Super Spliff said:


> If you get a strain that does what you need it to do, you just about have to stick with it.


Thats right brother, but why does it work? And nothing else and so the journey begins.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2015)

Super Spliff said:


> I'm new here I guess. I have MS since 2007 and am maxxed out on my muscle relaxers so have started getting high again after many years of not touching anything. (ALL THE GOOD THAT DID, HUH?) Looking for relief from very stiff muscles and also 1 upper and 1 lower herniated discs. Just here to have some fun. The only things I take seriously are sailing and my medications and I do occasionally miss doses but I never miss sailing. If someone could take the time to show me how to add a signature at the bottom of this, I would really appreciate it. I have no idea who this guy in picture is but I like the words. Gets me all teary eyed. I look forward to meeting some people. Thanks!!!!!!
> View attachment 3345850


youre too new of a member before you have the like button and signature option however you can check this thread out here for help with how to do things
http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/ 
welcome to riu


----------



## Super Spliff (Feb 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> youre too new of a member before you have the like button and signature option however you can check this thread out here for help with how to do things
> http://rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/
> welcome to riu



Thanks for the link. 

I have found a few things now. Takes a little looking around to find everything but I think I am figuring it out.


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2015)

if you need site support always go to the Support forum found at the bottom of the forum page list.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 7, 2015)

sunni said:


> if you need site support always go to the Support forum found at the bottom of the forum page list.


Ok. Cool. Still learning.


----------



## Rastahfarout (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi everyone im glad to be back on a this site this is great community to be apart of.


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Rastahfarout said:


> Hi everyone im glad to be back on a this site this is great community to be apart of.


Hell yea. Peace bro.


----------



## Rastahfarout (Feb 10, 2015)

truereligion1 said:


> Hell yea. Peace bro.


Gracias brah


----------



## panhead (Feb 10, 2015)

bigbuelah said:


> joined a few weeks ago and am soaking up tons of knowledge, my wife and I are growing for her medicinal needs and for my toking pleasure. I am 66 and first started smoking in vietnam in 1967, so i have 46 years of pleasure under my belt. our first grow was a male and have cut it down and hanging to dry to make a cannabis oil for her skin. we currently have 2 haze, 2 amenisia haze, and one each of buddha's sister, la diva delicious, silver super haze, fantasy thai and dutch blueberry passion, all from feminized seeds. the first 5 are a month old and looking very nice and the last four are just sprouting. am eagerly awaiting the outcome and will keep all posted. my soil is miracle grow moisture control and we juice everyday do i add left over pulp from pineapple, kale, oranges, apples and grapes and the plants certainly seem to be at home in this mixture.


Glad to have you abord , its also nice to see another member from my era , there's quite a few of us here in our 60's & still kickin , 62 here & dont feel a day over 90


----------



## Rastahfarout (Feb 10, 2015)

That sounds like an awesome grow senor


----------



## truereligion1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Check it out. Had 2 totes but figured on for now. Keep it simple for now. Can you dig it????


----------



## MR502 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey all im a new member... been lurking around for a long time and here i am. Im in kentucky and have had this obsession for a long time. Nice to finally meet yall.


----------



## StonedClassy (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey I'm new to the forum world! Any ideas how to not be spammy or sound spammy when I share the recipes and other useful cannabis info i add to my site?


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2015)

StonedClassy said:


> Hey I'm new to the forum world! Any ideas how to not be spammy or sound spammy when I share the recipes and other useful cannabis info i add to my site?


make a new account not related to your business and come on here as a personal forum user.


----------



## angelabee (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey everyone i am new to this. i tried the fb thing but ummmmmm yeah. The shit is bleek.


----------



## angelabee (Feb 18, 2015)

saved a few seeds from what i bought and im not sure how to plant them. So im here to learn.


----------



## JBONESG (Feb 18, 2015)

germinate in a warm dark place in the middle of some moist napkins or papertowels check back in a day or 2 to see if they are dry and add water if they are ... 2 paper plates one flippe dont he other one will do, put the moist paper towels in there...some seeds take i dunno... umm they say up to 2 weeks to germinate


----------



## johnnybigtree (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey everyone iv been a reader here for years finally made an account.... been growing for about 7 years Cal prop 215 the whole time here in the Kern valley I grow personally like all good meds being I like pure strains and hybrids but I also caregive for 4 people some recovering from cancer one hep C patient and a diabetes and depression calling with my joint issues I have my hands full growing every summer I always start plants around new years keep them inside till about mothers day to prevent early flowering  hopefully I can help anyone out and I already know I cab come here with any issues


----------



## Makes Sinse (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi everyone! Been on here for a minute just trying to learn and gather notes for for my first grow and thought I'd finally introduce myself and participate  Started my first plant a little over a week ago and plan to post a journal here soon. Looking forward to hearing from some of you! (Got plenty of questions coming i'm sure) Lots of great info here already so thanks for that, much appreciated.


----------



## BJAMMIN (Mar 13, 2015)

johnnybigtree said:


> Hey everyone iv been a reader here for years finally made an account.... been growing for about 7 years Cal prop 215 the whole time here in the Kern valley I grow personally like all good meds being I like pure strains and hybrids but I also caregive for 4 people some recovering from cancer one hep C patient and a diabetes and depression calling with my joint issues I have my hands full growing every summer I always start plants around new years keep them inside till about mothers day to prevent early flowering  hopefully I can help anyone out and I already know I cab come here with any issues


 I can help


----------



## bamburru (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi everyone
i am here to learn.. I am interested in producing a crop that normally exibits some of the same charcteristics as marijuana. MJ ( asI see it is called some places is Dioecious. and like most other dioecious plants the genetics of the seed would influence th plant to exibit either 'male' or 'female' characteristics. this does not mean in any way that the plant has male or female chromosomes like some animals ((humans have two X chromosones (females) or an X and a Y chromosome (males))).. Like some animals, plants can "change sex" there are snails where sex is determined by age - the same holds true for some fish. The Encephalartos ( a cycad from South africa ) changes sex from female to male when transplanted. 

Although a lot of research is done on crops - most information is held secret by the reasercher / company for their own competitive advantage. I have been reading up on some of these things for quite some time now.

I have found the work done by individuals might need a lot of sifting through.. but the information is valuable. I have learnt a lot. I hope to learn a lot more!!!


----------



## C.D.Sc (Mar 20, 2015)

wassup finally on board.. Fellow smokers hahaha


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Mar 29, 2015)

cali born been on for a few months nice to meet all likeing the grow forums an ideas an help when stuck been doing soil for years swiched to dwc liked it better an know trying my hand with coco heard its the way to go think im gonna love it heres to new adventures in a life long passion GROWING MEDICAL MARIJUANA


----------



## beachbum71 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello to Everyone! I'm an east coast beach bum who is starting my life over, Ive made several changes in the last 45 days, shocked both family and friends, mostley im here to make new friends, learn a little, and figure out who I am and where im going, I'm a little lost but i believe my answers are here in this forum.


----------



## JayMar (Mar 30, 2015)

wat up folk...im just a stoner...looking to learn more about bud and make some friends in the process...get at me...I welcome conversation


----------



## BJAMMIN (Mar 30, 2015)

JayMar said:


> wat up folk...im just a stoner...looking to learn more about bud and make some friends in the process...get at me...I welcome conversation


For sure i will get ahold o f u


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2015)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> cali born been on for a few months nice to meet all likeing the grow forums an ideas an help when stuck been doing soil for years swiched to dwc liked it better an know trying my hand with coco heard its the way to go think im gonna love it heres to new adventures in a life long passion GROWING MEDICAL MARIJUANA


https://www.rollitup.org/t/critical-super-silver-haze.379256/


----------



## JayMar (Mar 30, 2015)

BMMIN said:


> For sure i will get ahold o f u


thats wat it do feel free whenever


----------



## Palomar (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey all!

New England grower here, had about 5 indoor grows under my belt before shutting down the grow many years ago. Back to start new med grow and share and learn some more. Was pal in the Klozit years ago - any of you KK heads on this board?

Jamband fan and all around music head - crank up them tunes!

pal


----------



## DopeCoinDude (May 9, 2015)

I'm looking forward to using RIU! looks like a great resource


----------



## addseo1118 (May 11, 2015)

hello, I am new here. I am glad to be here. Thanks for welcoming well.


----------



## 9leaves (May 12, 2015)

Hi I'm 9leaves. I had a sativa that had a 9 leafer on it before it died. The heat. Somewhat experienced in the grow area. Still have questions. Currently growing [email protected]@King incredible. Well I didn't name it. I only made its title PG rated. Supposed to be an indica dominant. Can't wait. Hybrids are good. I hope this one is strong. My avatar is not my plant. When I get a few in the coming days I will change the avatar. 

Love talking about my hobby. Love sharing with others. You can't do that in the real world. Yet you want to share so badly and brag. 

See you all around


----------



## ogjillybean (May 18, 2015)

Ogjillybean here residing in the Midwest. Hope to get help from veterans or newbies that made the same mistake as I and can give me advice of how to fix the problem or how how cure thank you peace and security


----------



## RB73 (May 20, 2015)

new to riu but gonna give it a shot peeps seem pretty cool round here so lets grow!


----------



## squirt1961 (May 20, 2015)

Hi all I'm from Ohio. New grower trying the aerogarden extra led with original sensible auto purple auto flowering strain. I love this site. So much useful info here and knowledgeable people. I've learned a lot in the month since I joined. Just wanted to introduce myself. Hopefully I'll be talking to a lot of you in the future thanks for such a great place to get the info I need.


----------



## Ambertrichs420 (May 21, 2015)

Hi rollitup. im in uk new to this forum its great to be here on the legendary rollitup just done post called "what you got running" so jump on post if passing through post your comments thanks in advance happy toking


----------



## Kygal (May 28, 2015)

Hello! We recently joined the site and are finding it very informative!! We do have one question and need help! We had a jar with marijuana in it and it accidentally had listerine spilled in it. The bud has dried out but we don't know... Is it still safe to smoke?!


----------



## pizza boy (May 29, 2015)

I posted in the other introduce yourself thread but maybe I'm supposed to be here instead. Anyways, I'm the Pizza Boy. Loving father, devoted husband, manager at a corporate pizza place, veteran, and newbie grower. Grew a little in high school, Johnny Appleseeded out in the woods. But I'm just about ready to start a for real serious grow inside. I've pretty much decided to start with Nirvana's Blue Mystic and White Widow. Just need to cobble together a cabinet. In doing all my homework, I've come to really like what I saw here. I look forward to making new friends.


----------



## kkatfeet (Jun 1, 2015)

hi everyone, I have an issue. my niece and her girlfriend moved in and the girlfriend makes wax and I am very afraid of my house being blown up. I asked her not to do it in my home. she says she knows when the butane is all out and I don't know how she knows that? I have a disabled son in the room right next to hers and I don't want my house to burn down. can someone tell me how you know that all the butane is out?


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 1, 2015)

kkatfeet said:


> hi everyone, I have an issue. my niece and her girlfriend moved in and the girlfriend makes wax and I am very afraid of my house being blown up. I asked her not to do it in my home. she says she knows when the butane is all out and I don't know how she knows that? I have a disabled son in the room right next to hers and I don't want my house to burn down. can someone tell me how you know that all the butane is out?


Good Morning & welcome!
To answer your question......Yes, the butane is "out" when she is.
But really, There's just no way I would risk losing my son to an explosion or the state ,regardless of what she thinks she knows.
Especially to someone that thinks they know better than to respect your home,Son & your common sense.

Butane is a heavy gas that settles in low spots & builds if not ventilated right. Even a spark from a cell phone or static spark from even a mere piece of clothing could bring walls down & light your house up.

I would definitely TELL her..... (not ask)
" If you even begin to THINK of doing that in my house again ... then you've already done me wrong (AGAIN) & YOU will be purged forever!!"

Be safe & have a good one.


----------



## kkatfeet (Jun 1, 2015)

Me & My friend said:


> Good Morning & welcome!
> To answer your question......Yes, the butane is "out" when she is.
> But really, There's just no way I would risk losing my son to an explosion or the state ,regardless of what she thinks she knows.
> Especially to someone that thinks they know better than to respect your home,Son & your common sense.
> ...


thank you so much that is what I was thinking too.


----------



## Marcshaun (Jun 6, 2015)

New to the forum. Growing is a passion not a hobby. Hope to learn some and teach some. Bay area born n raised


----------



## laubs (Jun 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Hi there nice to be aboard. looks like a great site


----------



## GreenStick85 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi I'm new. Thanks for your advice
and trials. Helps us who are just looking to be on the right path.
Happy Toking!


----------



## Calyxe30 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Forum!

I recently built a veg box for my 3 Blue dream X skywalker OG sprouts. I am using 2 x 14w 6500k T5 grow lights and a Halogen 65w grow light I had sitting around just for supplemental light and heat, I live in Alaska (Love how its legal here).


I have a 1000w DE HPS light that is due to arrive today but I am planning to use that for the flower stage and my grow box can rotate to accommodate the height.


I am on day 10 and this is my first grow am I missing anything?


Temperature is: 77degrees

Humidity: 34%

Medium: CANNA Terra Professional +

Light cycle: 18/6


----------



## laubs (Jun 9, 2015)

Calyxe30 said:


> View attachment 3436812 View attachment 3436812 Hi Forum!
> 
> I recently built a veg box for my 3 Blue dream X skywalker OG sprouts. I am using 2 x 14w 6500k T5 grow lights and a Halogen 65w grow light I had sitting around just for supplemental light and heat, I live in Alaska (Love how its legal here).
> 
> ...


Very creative looks good
Hope all goes well and you end up with some fire


----------



## Calyxe30 (Jun 10, 2015)

laubs said:


> Very creative looks good
> Hope all goes well and you end up with some fire


Thanks! I am thinking about turining on the 1000 HPS to 50% to speed things up a little, what do you think?


----------



## laubs (Jun 10, 2015)

Calyxe30 said:


> Thanks! I am thinking about turining on the 1000 HPS to 50% to speed things up a little, what do you think?


Should be fine. metal halides work good during veg. too.HP's will speed them up


----------



## midnighttoker25 (Jun 10, 2015)

Guys I need expert advise!


----------



## midnighttoker25 (Jun 10, 2015)

sorry advice


----------



## midnighttoker25 (Jun 10, 2015)

I went to a festival in march and of course toked it up. Anyway, I got hurt and now they sent me to do a hair follicle test !
I didn't have ANY time to do all these washes and I'm FREAKING . OUT.!
I don't smoke all the time, very infrequent.
Am I screwed??? I know Psychmedics has my hair


----------



## FlowerChild74 (Jun 12, 2015)

I just joined this forum too. So glad it’s here!! I could use some coaching along the way. Using canna coco and their a and b nutes. Just not sure if I am using the right ratios. Guess I will be delving into that thread. Good to be here!


----------



## OldSchool G (Jun 13, 2015)

_High Y'all! 
I'm a simple man, who likes the finer green & good woman  Got on here today, cause I had a inquiry & this looked like the forum for me!
stay lifted 

p.s.
what forum should I go, to find info on a dab vaporizer?_


----------



## bombmomdotcom (Jun 22, 2015)

High there everyone! I've been a member for about a year but just started growing. I have 3 bagseeds so who knows what I end up with??? But, they've sprouted! Good to meet you all. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 22, 2015)

midnighttoker25 said:


> I went to a festival in march and of course toked it up. Anyway, I got hurt and now they sent me to do a hair follicle test !
> I didn't have ANY time to do all these washes and I'm FREAKING . OUT.!
> I don't smoke all the time, very infrequent.
> Am I screwed??? I know Psychmedics has my hair


I think so. sorry.


----------



## Stickybooger (Jun 24, 2015)

Whats up my peoples, glad to be here. +1 on the Cali greens. My garden is about a week or so from harvest. (second grow)


----------



## Canadabliss (Jun 24, 2015)

im from a lond rulled by an evil man. His name is harper Now you have an idea where i reside i hope where im Canada


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey everyone. Really looking forward to seeing what you guys are doing and hearing your input. I'm about to try this hydro led thing


----------



## JahMan70 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey there smokers, and midnight tokers!
Been visiting rollitup for a while, finally decided to get an account.
PEACE OUT.....
Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

bwi ba ba bada poo -scatman


----------



## drcrumble (Jul 3, 2015)

ImAMotionPicture said:


> Hey everyone. Really looking forward to seeing what you guys are doing and hearing your input. I'm about to try this hydro led thing


what kind of lights @ImAMotionPicture ?


----------



## ImAMotionPicture (Jul 3, 2015)

drcrumble said:


> what kind of lights @ImAMotionPicture ?


Just some cheap ones that I seen produce decent results... Mars led


----------



## whatup619 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello everyone am from so cal and have been growing indoors for past 13 years just really got into greenhouse growing recently cant wait to start posts


----------



## TruckinBerthaonShakedown (Jul 9, 2015)

Riverbuzzrat said:


> hi just joined yesterday , live in so cal , 4th year growing , getting better at it each year , have cancer , feeding tube , time to spend on them , loving life !





Ladysmokesalot said:


> Hey everyone! Me and my bf just moved we now reside in Mississippi and are trying to make some new friends  We are both laid back tokers and hoping to find some nice people in the area


Find music festivals


----------



## Sarahu (Jul 13, 2015)

who can help me ? I need help!!!


----------



## dank_frank (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello. 

Just started growing since it's legal in my state now. Have always wanted to grow cannabis but never had the opportunity until about a month ago. 

That being said, I'm not new to gardening. I have 5 years of indoor and outdoor organic gardening experience. I love aquaponics and have been a practitioner for 5 years. Made every mistake in the book, but have seen the the beauty of these systems. 

I also lived on an organic permaculture farm for a half year. I have leaned a lot and hope to continue that trend. This site helps a lot! 

Hope to start a journal soon and share with everyone my experience and hope to hear suggestions on what could improve my grow. 

Good day.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2015)

dank_frank said:


> Hello.
> 
> Just started growing since it's legal in my state now. Have always wanted to grow cannabis but never had the opportunity until about a month ago.
> 
> ...


If you can grow tomatoes, cannabis is not going to be a challenge for you. Your growing resume is impressive! I'm interested in aquaponics myself, I'm thinking there's a self feeding/sustainability angle there that people really resonate with.

Welcome, and feel free to look me up!


----------



## Hybrid Ninja (Jul 15, 2015)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Ummmm uhhuhuhuh... Like how do I post my own thread?


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2015)

Hybrid Ninja said:


> Ummmm uhhuhuhuh... Like how do I post my own thread?


you go to the forum area you want to post it in and click "post new thread" on the right hand side.

if youre on mobile go to the subforum and go to the bottom of the page, same area.


----------



## Hybrid Ninja (Jul 15, 2015)

OK I'm breaking the stupid beavis and butthead get up... Lol sorry bout that... I'm new to forums all together, I'm on mobile, how would I get to the subforum? Everybody is probably slapping their foreheads right now


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2015)

Hybrid Ninja said:


> OK I'm breaking the stupid beavis and butthead get up... Lol sorry bout that... I'm new to forums all together, I'm on mobile, how would I get to the subforum? Everybody is probably slapping their foreheads right now


so when you go to the front page you see a list of areas
General marijuana, 
newbie
toke n talk
support

its a long long list of forums, so rollitup.org is the forum, and those areas are categories, we call em sub-forums, or areas of discussion, 
so if youre question is about your first grow, you would click newbie central , and once the page loads you would click "post new thread" and than it will load another page where you can create a title, and the body subject of your message than you will follow the steps to post the thread and than wait for replies.

dont feel stupid let me know if you need anymore help, this is what im hear for


----------



## Hybrid Ninja (Jul 15, 2015)

.


sunni said:


> so when you go to the front page you see a list of areas
> General marijuana,
> newbie
> toke n talk
> ...



Ahhhh! Hahaha the button was so small I didn't see it Xd. Man and I'm not even stoned yet... Thank you sooo much!


----------



## sunni (Jul 15, 2015)

Hybrid Ninja said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh! Hahaha the button was so small I didn't see it Xd. Man and I'm not even stoned yet... Thank you sooo much!


no problem enjoy the forum, dont hesitate to ask if you have any more questions


----------



## Eddie74FIN (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey everyone from Finland. Relatively new at growing still, but want to make informed choices and learn more about my favourite plant and maybe even become an active contributing member.
Hope to get to roll some up with ya all ^^ peace


----------



## MidnightWolf (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi everyone. Long time smoker, first time grower. Great site from what I've seen so far, gonna be a solid resource. I like that everyone here is helpful and willing to share their knowledge and experience about growing. Lookin' forward to hangin' out and learning to grow great bud.


----------



## cowboyferg (Jul 19, 2015)

hello everyone first time grower here from usa ohio and glad to be here with ya all riu and lets smoke!!


----------



## IMIUBU (Jul 20, 2015)

HELLO RIU MEMBERS. I have been looking at this website for a couple years decided to join. I started growing again after 25 years. Weed sure has come a long way. Looking forward to entering that 7th cup competition not sure how it will go but looking forward to having a good time with it. IMIUBU always.


----------



## cowboyferg (Jul 20, 2015)

welcome aboard


----------



## IMIUBU (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks cowboyferg. Im just a redneck living a city boys life. Cant wait to get out.


----------



## cowboyferg (Jul 20, 2015)

im fairly new to these forums also assure ya lot of people here that will help ya with any questions with fairly good haste


----------



## valjack (Jul 21, 2015)

Hello everyone! I am a beginner grower here in Northern Ca. I relocated from NYC tri-state area two years ago. Happened to rent a cabin off-the-grid with an independent structure greenhouse on property. Got my verification and starting a late grow with "teens" I purchased on a forum. Have 13 of various strains, all labeled.
My biggest problem right now (*SEE PIC)* is some, not all, of my plants have browning on edges of leaves. A friend suggested that it may be too hot in GH (thermometer reads 115 sometimes) possibly burning the leaves but if this were the case then wouldn't all of them have this browning?
Trial and error will eventually get it right in years to come but having use of the internet and to be able to learn from other peoples posted trials and errors is a huge plus.
Have read to never use Miracle Grow to grow. I am using 'Roots Organic". They are all in pots that are draining well.
My water comes form a well so the ph is high. I am using SPA down for a hot tub. I just read that this may not be optimal and I am better off using vinegar.
Nutrients.....a friend who had an indoor grow for 10 years retired and moved to another state so gave me his hydroponic FLORA-NOVA one bottle of "Grow" and one bottle of "Bloom". Read that this is ok .
I need some advise on how to diagnose this. Any input is much appreciated!!


----------



## valjack (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi! I am a new or beginner grower. Let me ask you this since you are an experienced grower. Of the 15 plants, I have 4 that have a few mid growth leaves that are tinged with brown on the edge. Since I am doing the same for all why would just these few show this? Is it cause for concern?
Also, I started first week of July. Starting late with "teens" of various strains in a 10 X 8 greenhouse. The GH is stand alone, not attached (as seen in pic on left). Since I have the GH will my plants do as well as ones that started outdoors when they should have because I have the warmth of the GH to offer them? So, when people are harvesting mine will still be needing more time. but do you think they will still flourish since they are in the GH?
Next year I will make sure I start early!
Thanks and welcome!


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 28, 2015)

IMIUBU said:


> HELLO RIU MEMBERS. I have been looking at this website for a couple years decided to join. I started growing again after 25 years. Weed sure has come a long way. Looking forward to entering that 7th cup competition not sure how it will go but looking forward to having a good time with it. IMIUBU always.


Hello and welcome. you haven't grown in 25 years and now you're entering that 7th cup competition... can you elaborate a bit? what are you entering?


----------



## IMIUBU (Jul 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> Hello and welcome. you haven't grown in 25 years and now you're entering that 7th cup competition... can you elaborate a bit? what are you entering?


Hi abe supercro. Thanks for the welcom. yes its been some time but started growing again about a year n a half ago just getting done with my third grow did a hydro first and 2 dirt grows finishing my second dirt grow now. I will be entering LSD, Liberty haze, Knockout, Double Berry and Blueberry Twist mmmmmmm they all sound tasty. Are you entering the cup contest


----------



## IMIUBU (Jul 28, 2015)

IMIUBU said:


> Hi Drgoodtrees thanks for the welcome. i just got back into growing. Did an experiment with hydro turned out ok. Now im growing in soil. Both indoors. Going to throw a couple outside to see what happens. Have fun.





valjack said:


> Hi! I am a new or beginner grower. Let me ask you this since you are an experienced grower. Of the 15 plants, I have 4 that have a few mid growth leaves that are tinged with brown on the edge. Since I am doing the same for all why would just these few show this? Is it cause for concern?
> Also, I started first week of July. Starting late with "teens" of various strains in a 10 X 8 greenhouse. The GH is stand alone, not attached (as seen in pic on left). Since I have the GH will my plants do as well as ones that started outdoors when they should have because I have the warmth of the GH to offer them? So, when people are harvesting mine will still be needing more time. but do you think they will still flourish since they are in the GH?
> Next year I will make sure I start early!
> Thanks and welcome!


 Hi valjack. Wish i could help im sure there are plenty of members here that can. check out growweedeasy


----------



## IMIUBU (Jul 28, 2015)

IMIUBU said:


> Hi valjack. Wish i could help im sure there are plenty of members here that can. check out growweedeasy


 Using a ph for a spa cant be healthy for human consumption


----------



## IMIUBU (Jul 28, 2015)

Drgoodtrees said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum but not new to growing. I do indoor/outdoor California legal. Just wanted to say hi hopefully I can help and be helped. Happy growing


 Hi Drgoodtrees thanks for the welcome. i just got back into growing. Did an experiment with hydro turned out ok. Now im growing in soil. Both indoors. Going to throw a couple outside to see what happens. Have fun


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 28, 2015)

IMIUBU said:


> Hi abe supercro. Thanks for the welcom. yes its been some time but started growing again about a year n a half ago just getting done with my third grow did a hydro first and 2 dirt grows finishing my second dirt grow now. I will be entering LSD, Liberty haze, Knockout, Double Berry and Blueberry Twist mmmmmmm they all sound tasty. Are you entering the cup contest


nice variety of berry nice strains. i don't really keep up w events so well, are u talking about a solo cup comp., or a cannabis cup type comp.? at least i know it's the 7th one!


----------



## IMIUBU (Jul 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> nice variety of berry nice strains. i don't really keep up w events so well, are u talking about a solo cup comp., or a cannabis cup type comp.? at least i know it's the 7th one!


 yes the 7th party cup comp


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 28, 2015)

IMIUBU said:


> yes the 7th party cup comp


go for it! ill stop in but i can't seem to get enuf roots in those lil cups lol. lately ive been thinking about cbd strains and considering making a few seeds.


----------



## IMIUBU (Jul 28, 2015)

abe supercro said:


> go for it! ill stop in but i can't seem to get enuf roots in those lil cups lol. lately ive been thinking about cbd strains and considering making a few seeds.


 Im interested in cbd strains myself. i have quin n tonic its suppse to be 17% CBD crossed it with white widow smells really good doesnt get me super high n thats good for me but takes care of my neck pain. Just crossed a Alien Bubba Razberry cough cross with Quin n tonic should be done in 2 weeks.


----------



## Tree's Inc. (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for having me.


----------



## Nefffff (Aug 5, 2015)

Hey guys Names Neff and I used to be an active member on this forum back in like 2006 before it was even legalized in MI and me and my buddy did a closet grow with a bubble-ponic system....Bud turn out nice suprisingly enough with just following the instructions in our book we bought lmao...Long story short, now that is is legalizd for medicinal purpose (and on the ballot for recreational purpose here in 2016) I have decided to go ahead and hit this long-lost hobby of mine with full force. Hae spent upwards of $2k already, Just got my 12'x14' bloom room in my basment finished, and just have to hang my pandafilm, so I will be up and running in less than a week and am FLAT broke now -__- SO.. I figured hey, rememeber that forum I used to go on back in the day for info? yeaaaa, and came and found you guys, and here I am. Figured if I'm investing this much time and money into this "hobby" that I'm going to need all the help and info I can find for it to turn out as expected.


----------



## IMIUBU (Aug 11, 2015)

Nefffff said:


> Hey guys Names Neff and I used to be an active member on this forum back in like 2006 before it was even legalized in MI and me and my buddy did a closet grow with a bubble-ponic system....Bud turn out nice suprisingly enough with just following the instructions in our book we bought lmao...Long story short, now that is is legalizd for medicinal purpose (and on the ballot for recreational purpose here in 2016) I have decided to go ahead and hit this long-lost hobby of mine with full force. Hae spent upwards of $2k already, Just got my 12'x14' bloom room in my basment finished, and just have to hang my pandafilm, so I will be up and running in less than a week and am FLAT broke now -__- SO.. I figured hey, rememeber that forum I used to go on back in the day for info? yeaaaa, and came and found you guys, and here I am. Figured if I'm investing this much time and money into this "hobby" that I'm going to need all the help and info I can find for it to turn out as expected.


 Thanks and welcome back


----------



## squirt1961 (Aug 26, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> Hi all I'm from Ohio. New grower trying the aerogarden extra led with original sensible auto purple auto flowering strain. I love this site. So much useful info here and knowledgeable people. I've learned a lot in the month since I joined. Just wanted to introduce myself. Hopefully I'll be talking to a lot of you in the future thanks for such a great place to get the info I need.



Update: the auto purple seeds rotted after transplanting to aerogarden. So I planted the 3 free seeds that came with my order. 1 northern Lights female 2 afghani reg. The NL grew great I flushed for 2 weeks before harvest. One of the Afghan plants went Hermie, the other is still growing. I switched back to flowering nutes mix and am seeing it come back buds are formed now and still growing although plant not sucking up alot of water each day like was when NL was still in ag almost a gallon a day now only about a quart per day. I'm gonna wait a few more days then start pre- harvest flush if buds don't get any bigger. Plant height hasn't changed in weeks where as NL kept getting bigger everyday. I'm not sure of exact strain as seeds just said afghani reg. I'm assuming it's afghani kush and following grow guides for that strain.

Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## squirt1961 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nefffff said:


> Hey guys Names Neff and I used to be an active member on this forum back in like 2006 before it was even legalized in MI and me and my buddy did a closet grow with a bubble-ponic system....Bud turn out nice suprisingly enough with just following the instructions in our book we bought lmao...Long story short, now that is is legalizd for medicinal purpose (and on the ballot for recreational purpose here in 2016) I have decided to go ahead and hit this long-lost hobby of mine with full force. Hae spent upwards of $2k already, Just got my 12'x14' bloom room in my basment finished, and just have to hang my pandafilm, so I will be up and running in less than a week and am FLAT broke now -__- SO.. I figured hey, rememeber that forum I used to go on back in the day for info? yeaaaa, and came and found you guys, and here I am. Figured if I'm investing this much time and money into this "hobby" that I'm going to need all the help and info I can find for it to turn out as expected.



Welcome back nice to meet you.


----------



## mendokush (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for the add


----------



## UCMikeZillaCA (Aug 27, 2015)

Good morning all! I happened to find this site doing some research on hash more specific Frenchy Cannoli Hash...I couldnt have hit it better since there is an actual thread by him all about it! Anyhow I also grow myself so I guess Im here for the long haul! Seems like endless information on many things cannibis! Can't wait to meet to meet some wonderful folk!


----------



## Krutch (Aug 29, 2015)

Greetings all from down in Southern Africa , my name is Phil and I'll be sharing my grows as well as trying to learn from everyone else as much as possible. 

Peace


----------



## squirt1961 (Aug 29, 2015)

Krutch said:


> Greetings all from down in Southern Africa , my name is Phil and I'll be sharing my grows as well as trying to learn from everyone else as much as possible.
> 
> Peace


Welcome aboard I can tell you from experience I've learned a lot from this site.there are so many knowledgeable people here and from my experience they're always willing to help. I don't think I would've been successful with out their help good luck and keep growing and sharing


----------



## Krutch (Aug 29, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> Welcome aboard I can tell you from experience I've learned a lot from this site.there are so many knowledgeable people here and from my experience they're always willing to help. I don't think I would've been successful with out their help good luck and keep growing and sharing


Thank you for the welcome mate, much appreciated


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 6, 2015)

Newbie..excited to be here and learn...Also happy to meet new budz lol... SoCal resident growing her first grow!! Anywho Peace Love and Budz RIU


----------



## squirt1961 (Sep 6, 2015)

Weadatreez said:


> Newbie..excited to be here and learn...Also happy to meet new budz lol... SoCal resident growing her first grow!! Anywho Peace Love and Budz RIU


Welcome aboard


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 6, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> Welcome aboard


@squirt1961 thank you


----------



## squirt1961 (Sep 6, 2015)

Your welcome keep checking back I'll be starting a new grow journal with blue mystic in near future comments and advice always welcome


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 6, 2015)

Oooh sounds good I just started mines I have white widow pink kush blue amnesia cotton candy and white berry goin...my babies are 3 wks old...I hope I'm doing everything right lol


----------



## squirt1961 (Sep 6, 2015)

Looks good so far I use hydroponics rather than soil although I did plant one in my outside vegetable garden just for kicks from bag seed junk in ohio here's pics from today


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 6, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> Looks good so far I use hydroponics rather than soil although I did plant one in my outside vegetable garden just for kicks from bag seed junk in ohio here's pics from today


Oh wow looking real good squirt!! Real good


----------



## IMIUBU (Sep 8, 2015)

Weadatreez said:


> Oooh sounds good I just started mines I have white widow pink kush blue amnesia cotton candy and white berry goin...my babies are 3 wks old...I hope I'm doing everything right lol


 Welcome Weadatreez Your girls look good


----------



## IMIUBU (Sep 8, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> Looks good so far I use hydroponics rather than soil although I did plant one in my outside vegetable garden just for kicks from bag seed junk in ohio here's pics from today


 Nice looking plants wish i could grow outside


----------



## Weadatreez (Sep 8, 2015)

IMIUBU said:


> Welcome Weadatreez Your girls look good


Thank you @IMIUBU i am having issues with holes in my leaves now...I think I may have had bugs in my soil when I transplanted them...gotta find da bugars dats eating my girls!!!


----------



## squirt1961 (Sep 8, 2015)

Weadatreez said:


> Oooh sounds good I just started mines I have white widow pink kush blue amnesia cotton candy and white berry goin...my babies are 3 wks old...I hope I'm doing everything right lol


Looks good the outside one I started in solo cups works great for soil seedlings I started mine in this cabinet but its too small for a full grow


----------



## Dr_p (Sep 13, 2015)

ALo! Learning everything I can. Very Interesting Approaches to This Field of Profession. Looking Forward to Learning.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Sep 16, 2015)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Hi I'm Dexter from mother earth,.. I joined roll it up because it has answered allot of my questions whiteout being a member and I have an answer to a thread that I don't think any one has tried not sure tho, but I cone with open ears


----------



## Dr.4:20 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm just here so I don't get fined.


----------



## happycamper711 (Sep 22, 2015)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


----------



## ProfessorHunger (Sep 23, 2015)

Man, I have loved this place for years since I started smoking. RIU was how I learned about DWC and grew my first crop. Haven't grown since my first. Harvested a very small and early crop bc of some issues I was battling at the time. I'm back at it again and thanks to all the info I've been absorbing from this resource over the years, I have to say that this grow is going much better. One of my favorite reads is Greg Green' Grow Bible. It's another thing I grew up on, in a way. I know it has it's flaws but the idea was revolutionary enough and the book is still so packed with info, it almost makes it a must read for the new grower, once it's updated. I'm about 4 months into my grow and am considering starting a grow journal on here for all the curiosities I may have sparked. Just a hint; it's Cookies in a horizontal DWC and 2 Alien OG's in soil. Running Happy Frog for the soil and GH's Flora series for the hydro, Figured I go with some trusted and well praised brands. Can't wait to meet all the members whose posts I've been lurking on all this time Happy growing to all, for now!


----------



## treeman. 81 (Sep 27, 2015)

Tonight is a supper moon .i wanted to start my harvest but I looked at my plants and they look like they can go longer. Not sure about win I started them. Should I keep a note book? and should I harvest at night?


----------



## Synergy_ (Sep 29, 2015)

Wanted to go ahead and introduce myself. I'm a somewhat new grower and will very shortly be starting a thread and journal on a 4x8x7'11" . This will be my first grow that will totally be in my hands. I've assisted and partnershipped but never all my own. This time I'm going to veg and flower in the same tent and will be starting all within two weeks of each other. After a nice run I plan on putting in another tent the same size. Both Gorilla tents with contain 4 PlatinumLED p600's.

Can anyome give me any advice on exhaust/intake, ventilation, etc? I'm gonna have that 4x8 crammed at times so I'm guessing I'll need something pretty strong. Anyways I'm open to recommendations on that. Great to be here. I'm here to soak up as much knowledge as possible. I know there are heads here who have more experience with this than I have time on this earth and I'm in my late 20's so put it on me. I'll need all the assistance I can get.


----------



## squirt1961 (Sep 29, 2015)

Best advice I can give is try to find out distance needed between led lights and plants I've learned that a good starting point is 18 to 24 inches above canopy but each led light is different so try to find out what your exact light calls for. 

I jus5 got an Apollo 180watt led and instructions said it should be no closer than 24". My last grow was with an aerogarden led and they say to keep light 2" above but when I got to flowering stage it started burning leaves slowly so I moved it to about 16" above worked great after that. Just remember biggist problem with LEDs is consistently. Good luck to you I'll be watching since I'm getting a tent next month and will want to learn all I can from others using them. 

Buds for all keep on rocking LOL


----------



## Synergy_ (Sep 29, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> Best advice I can give is try to find out distance needed between led lights and plants I've learned that a good starting point is 18 to 24 inches above canopy but each led light is different so try to find out what your exact light calls for.
> 
> I jus5 got an Apollo 180watt led and instructions said it should be no closer than 24". My last grow was with an aerogarden led and they say to keep light 2" above but when I got to flowering stage it started burning leaves slowly so I moved it to about 16" above worked great after that. Just remember biggist problem with LEDs is consistently. Good luck to you I'll be watching since I'm getting a tent next month and will want to learn all I can from others using them.
> 
> Buds for all keep on rocking LOL


Thanks for the advice. I'll be ordering the lights and tent towards the end of next week and will have pics up shortly after arrival. Like I said I'll be creating a thread in LED section and a journal.


----------



## squirt1961 (Sep 29, 2015)

Synergy_ said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'll be ordering the lights and tent towards the end of next week and will have pics up shortly after arrival. Like I said I'll be creating a thread in LED section and a journal.



Cool, I'll be ordering my tent next week too. I've got lights and everything else for small grow. I grew one female northern lights and an afghani kush in the Aerogarden extra LED with 6 cfl's on side to help once I switched to flowering. They came out pretty good this grow I just started this week is 3 blue mystic female seeds 2 will be in 5 gal. Buckets with sprayers.and one in the aerogarden just so I can do a side by side comparison. I'll be posting pics as soon as seedlings sprout... Thread will be Dave's Blue Mystic ...under hydropnics category


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 29, 2015)

squirt1961 said:


> Cool, I'll be ordering my tent next week too. I've got lights and everything else for small grow. I grew one female northern lights and an afghani kush in the Aerogarden extra LED with 6 cfl's on side to help once I switched to flowering. They came out pretty good this grow I just started this week is 3 blue mystic female seeds 2 will be in 5 gal. Buckets with sprayers.and one in the aerogarden just so I can do a side by side comparison. I'll be posting pics as soon as seedlings sprout... Thread will be Dave's Blue Mystic ...under hydropnics category


Cool bro cant wait to see your new grow, good to see you still at it.


----------



## neil hanvey (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi there cracking wee site do a wee bit off jack sang and jacksangxc99 just joined first time on wish a new about this earlier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMIUBU (Oct 4, 2015)

neil hanvey said:


> Hi there cracking wee site do a wee bit off jack sang and jacksangxc99 just joined first time on wish a new about this earlier
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Welcome to RIU. Dont be afraid to start a new thread and ask questions there are a lot of helpfull people on this site.


----------



## Randy3 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello everybody....noobie here. Is anyone from GA here, like around the Atlanta-Athens area? Just moved here and looking for some new friends to hangout with!!


----------



## Satyam (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey all! New to RIU but old grower. Over two decades under my belt and still learning! Natural farming/beyond organic methods. Make all my own feeds. No bottles. (well my molassess i use for feed is in a bottle)


----------



## aleshap (Oct 16, 2015)

Hello from Nor Cal, first timer. Love all the great info here, very helpful!


----------



## Gidell (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi to everyone. I am from Canada. Just started with RIU but I love it. Hope to find here new friends!


----------



## Niellanche (Oct 17, 2015)

hello. i'm a new member and a new grower. nice to meet you all. i really enjoy to be here.


----------



## Byaakovienn (Oct 17, 2015)

whats up!


----------



## squirt1961 (Oct 17, 2015)

Anyone from northeast ohio here?


----------



## #kush22 (Oct 18, 2015)

new Aussie Aussie Aussie oi oi oi


----------



## Inthemoment (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi everyone just signed up. Began growing again. Last grew 18years ago, been buying mostly hash since. Started first grow a few weeks ago and have three CK as been advised good for my medical conditions, of which I have several el oh el. So, hello again and now going to have a gander at the CK thread, been reading but couldn't see the pics as was not member, signed up, problem no more. Happy daze.


----------



## gentilegino (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi,I'm new to the forum but have had alot of years having cannibas a part of my life.I've grown many strains of herb including White Widow,Blueberry,Hashplant,Super Silver Haze,and have also created my own seeds crossing Blueberry with Cheese and blue berry crossed with White widow.The most productive strain would be Blue Widow.I am now working with concentrates such as Hashplant oil and blueberry wax.I'll try to post some photos if I can figure out how to do it,thanks for having me as a member and don't hesitate to give me some constructive criticism,peace!


----------



## Zenenedrie (Oct 21, 2015)

Yahooo! Hi there!


----------



## Zenenedrie (Oct 21, 2015)

gentilegino said:


> Hi,I'm new to the forum but have had alot of years having cannibas a part of my life.I've grown many strains of herb including White Widow,Blueberry,Hashplant,Super Silver Haze,and have also created my own seeds crossing Blueberry with Cheese and blue berry crossed with White widow.The most productive strain would be Blue Widow.I am now working with concentrates such as Hashplant oil and blueberry wax.I'll try to post some photos if I can figure out how to do it,thanks for having me as a member and don't hesitate to give me some constructive criticism,peace!View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525618 View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525618 View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525618 View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525618 View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525622 View attachment 3525622 View attachment 3525624


love it!!!


----------



## Telesperan (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello to everyone. I am from Montgomery, Alabama. Not a beginner in growing, but I think that never late to learn smth new.


----------



## GirlWhoSmokes (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi all, I've been smoking on and off for years now. I've had a rough time with weed and controlling the negative feelings and that's why I didn't do it avidly. Yet, now I'm more avid with smoking since I know how to combat the neg side effects. I fucking love weed now lol. Anyways, I make videos on youtube (channel name is girlwhosmokes) and in a couple weeks I'll be growing 3 plants with a friend of mine. Looking forward to sharing my experiences with you all. Happy Tokes everyone!!


----------



## Lady Highfly (Oct 22, 2015)

hey hey hey!! I'm a newbie and just wanted to say hi! looking forward to getting to know y'all


----------



## squirt1961 (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome all... The more the merrier and of course gives us all a bigger knowledge base to learn and share from.


----------



## Istendr (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi to you all, guys. I am happy to join RIU


----------



## HobbyGrower1 (Oct 27, 2015)

2nd Grow, but I consider it my 1st since I totally F-ed up my 1st official grow without doing the research and not putting in the care.

-Homemade Indoor Grow
-Strain unknown from seed
-About to finish month two from sprout, still in Veg


----------



## squirt1961 (Oct 27, 2015)

HobbyGrower1 said:


> 2nd Grow, but I consider it my 1st since I totally F-ed up my 1st official grow without doing the research and not putting in the care.
> 
> -Homemade Indoor Grow
> -Strain unknown from seed
> -About to finish month two from sprout, still in Veg


Welcome learn as much as you can here I did on my 4 th grow now with no problems thanks to all the info I found here. I started growing in an aerogarden led then did another and an outdoor grow in my veg garden and thanks to everything I learned on here I was successful and grew some kickass dank. So all I can say is soak up as much info from all these experienced ppl on here don't be afraid to ask questions I've found most on here are more than willing to help as much as possible good luck and welcome


----------



## Bongalow (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey yall. . .newbie here, West African, Nigerian specifically.
I love smoking pot, and I can roll nice looking spliffs too, its been a lil while since i started using bongs, would love to learn more.


----------



## IMIUBU (Oct 28, 2015)

Telesperan said:


> Hello to everyone. I am from Montgomery, Alabama. Not a beginner in growing, but I think that never late to learn smth new.


 Welcome to RIU Telesperan. Lots of helpfull members here.


----------



## IMIUBU (Oct 28, 2015)

GirlWhoSmokes said:


> Hi all, I've been smoking on and off for years now. I've had a rough time with weed and controlling the negative feelings and that's why I didn't do it avidly. Yet, now I'm more avid with smoking since I know how to combat the neg side effects. I fucking love weed now lol. Anyways, I make videos on youtube (channel name is girlwhosmokes) and in a couple weeks I'll be growing 3 plants with a friend of mine. Looking forward to sharing my experiences with you all. Happy Tokes everyone!!


 Welcome to RIU GirlWhoSmokes


----------



## RUXrun (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Folks

Thanks for the welcome. I'll do my best to be a good member and try to follow whatever directions I may get in ettiquette. 

I came here because Salvia triggered a quest that began with LSD in '70 and stayed quiet and just out of sight until.... well I guess until NOW. I have questions to ask, stories to share and and maybe run some old chains to ground.

I will probably be mostly invisible while I check you'all out and see where I make connection.

RUXrun


----------



## jeanield (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi im jeanie n grew a plant outside was all easy but i know indoor has ALOT more to it like how do i avoid being busted cause the light schedule n electric company seeing it. Thats my first question many more to come lol.


----------



## Tiendalle (Nov 5, 2015)

I just want to say hello to everyone. And nice to meet you!


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 5, 2015)

jeanield said:


> Hi im jeanie n grew a plant outside was all easy but i know indoor has ALOT more to it like how do i avoid being busted cause the light schedule n electric company seeing it. Thats my first question many more to come lol.


Depends what kind of lights and how many. I've been using led's and cfl's on side doesn't change my bill buy more than 5 bucks a month


----------



## DismalDude (Nov 5, 2015)

Hello all,finally signed up for the RIU forums today and figured I'd introduce myself.I'm still a fairly new tent grower with a few harvests under my belt and always trying to learn new things,share grows,just be a part of a like minded community in general.
Nice site y'all have here,hope to learn a bit more.


----------



## ZOMBIEJON (Nov 5, 2015)

bmiller said:


> I love reading everybody's post, comments, opinions, thoughts, bitches. I also love learning more ways to grow (good and bad, ha!)! The WISDOM, EXPERIENCE and what not to do (nicely put too!)!
> Everybody is nice and want to share! How cool is that we have resources so we may be the best we can/are!
> Thanks everybody and RIU ! I salute you'all !


Just joined and I feel the same!!!


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 5, 2015)

DismalDude said:


> Hello all,finally signed up for the RIU forums today and figured I'd introduce myself.I'm still a fairly new tent grower with a few harvests under my belt and always trying to learn new things,share grows,just be a part of a like minded community in general.
> Nice site y'all have here,hope to learn a bit more.


Welcome that's exactly why I'm here too and let me tell you I've learned alot on riu. there are so many knowledgeable people on here and all willing to help every other grower on here good luck and welcome again


----------



## IMIUBU (Nov 5, 2015)

jeanield said:


> Hi im jeanie n grew a plant outside was all easy but i know indoor has ALOT more to it like how do i avoid being busted cause the light schedule n electric company seeing it. Thats my first question many more to come lol.


You would have to be using a lot of power for anyone to investigate. What kind of lights are you using.


----------



## IMIUBU (Nov 5, 2015)

Lady Highfly said:


> hey hey hey!! I'm a newbie and just wanted to say hi! looking forward to getting to know y'all


 Welcome to RIU


----------



## Copievere (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome me!


----------



## Hishich (Nov 7, 2015)

Copievere said:


> Welcome me!


So, and me then.

Hey! I am newbie here.


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## Mosemse (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for welcoming. It's a great forum. One of the best I heard


----------



## Emberought (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi


----------



## TijuanaBHO (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello guys just joined im from Tijuana Mexico hope to learn a lot


----------



## hellofromafar (Dec 3, 2015)

hellofromafar,,
from the land of the green,, < gourmet green>...
happy trails...


----------



## Rock&Rolla (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all, been trying to register for a while now with no luck, wouldnt get no confirmation letter 
Or so i thought silly ol' me, turns out its always been there, in me spam folder darn..
Well you gals and lads know what they say, good things come to those who wait - three months or so


----------



## squirt1961 (Dec 3, 2015)

Welcome... Join in the conversations share your knowledge. Have fun and keep growing. I learned alot here everyone is very helpful. This place is amazing for learning and sharing tricks and technics. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2015)

TijuanaBHO said:


> Hello guys just joined im from Tijuana Mexico hope to learn a lot


Orale cabron.


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 3, 2015)

DismalDude said:


> Hello all,finally signed up for the RIU forums today and figured I'd introduce myself.I'm still a fairly new tent grower with a few harvests under my belt and always trying to learn new things,share grows,just be a part of a like minded community in general.
> Nice site y'all have here,hope to learn a bit more.


Welcome, lets compare. Shoot


----------



## Rock&Rolla (Dec 3, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> Welcome, lets compare. Shoot


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 3, 2015)

Rock&Rolla said:


> View attachment 3556734


How long in flower, how old is plant


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 3, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> How long in flower, how old is plant


----------



## warren kirk (Dec 3, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> How long in flower, how old is plant


Has a bit to go


----------



## Rock&Rolla (Dec 4, 2015)

warren kirk said:


> How long in flower, how old is plant


Bubba kush 2.0 from humboldt, possibly under two weeks to go..i dont veg long, 3-4 weeks normally.


----------



## BLAZING_INDICA (Dec 5, 2015)

Hello everyone.


----------



## COoilhead (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey guys, just joined RIU... I've been smoking for a few years now but want to get into doing some growing of my own now that I have some more space.


----------



## Woofpad (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi All

Been reading through different pages and think this is the place for.
Im a second generation tender and just getting my teeth back into it. 
Running dwc and in third week of veg. 
Looking forward to sharing my time and gaining knowledge. Thanks again for the time taken to type.....


----------



## vano1500 (Dec 15, 2015)

New to the site. into aeroponics, LEDs and water filtration systems. love what I'm reading and glad i havent seen too much douchebagory.


----------



## Jack Tambo (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,

name is Jack, I have grown indoors and outdoors in countries like Germany and Australia.


----------



## HydroNito305 (Dec 24, 2015)

Current Situation: 4x10 (2 plant scrog) custom super soil mix in 15 gallon pots under (3 1ks) 3000 watts HPS...


----------



## phaquetoo (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all, I have been a member since 12 but I havent been in here until recently!

I realy enjoy the site and all of the good info!

I hope you all had a Happy Holiday Season!

A New Year and New Life for me, I am recently single and very optimistic about my bright future!

Thank You!

Peace


----------



## Barf Jones (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello from Alaska. " Go B$G or put it back in the closet "


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All From So Cal.....RIU....thank you, love the forum. I am an outdoor seasonal grower that really enjoys all the info from everyone. Big 2016 wishes for Cali and 420 this year....


----------



## Chronic-Mon (Jan 10, 2016)

Ayo. Grazin and blazin down on the East Coast.


----------



## equatorial Farmer (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Everyone

New to the group. Originally from the UK now living in Kenya. Learning a lot from this site and everybody already. Thanks


----------



## Chronic-Mon (Jan 11, 2016)

equatorial Farmer said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> New to the group. Originally from the UK now living in Kenya. Learning a lot from this site and everybody already. Thanks


Kenya that's cool. Must keep me posted on your grow  would love to see some Kenya weed


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 11, 2016)

welcome new members glad to see the community growing


----------



## equatorial Farmer (Jan 12, 2016)

Chronic-Mon said:


> Kenya that's cool. Must keep me posted on your grow  would love to see some Kenya weed


Thanks man, although growing seeds from Europe. The Kenyan 100% Sativia Landracers can be a bit hit or miss. Easy and cheap to get though


----------



## Chronic-Mon (Jan 13, 2016)

equatorial Farmer said:


> Thanks man, although growing seeds from Europe. The Kenyan 100% Sativia Landracers can be a bit hit or miss. Easy and cheap to get though


ahhh i see no worries still down to check your grow keep me posted with acess to your blog/journal when you finally gain acess to it. in the future. dont forgot to change your veiwing settings in your privacy/setting section


----------



## daloudpack (Jan 13, 2016)

Chronic-Mon said:


> ahhh i see no worries still down to check your grow keep me posted with acess to your blog/journal when you finally gain acess to it. in the future. dont forgot to change your veiwing settings in your privacy/setting section


wow what a creepy thing to say kinda got me wondering about u now lol


----------



## Chronic-Mon (Jan 13, 2016)

daloudpack said:


> wow what a creepy thing to say kinda got me wondering about u now lol


say whaaaa lol how is that creepy.... i admitt im baked and messed up my wording a little but i just know some people blogs/journals have to be personally changed in the settings before some people can view them. All i trying to say hahah didnt mean to creep anybody out


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Hello everyone, my name is Keith, I'm a full time residential/commercial painter with 18+ yrs experience, I'm 40 this year and lucky to be a day over 15 mentally. Lol. I'm married to a beautiful brunette named Alysia, together we have 3 wonderful children, Oh yeah, I fing love growing high quality marijuana.. I'll be talking to y'all real soon. We're from Rhode Island, U.S.A


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

welcome to the forum dude but i would caution on using too much personal information on here, 
we are a world wide website, you dont know whos reading, or what kinda people are out there and its best to always stay as private as possible.
i would probably remove your childrens names and ages, people are crafty with how they get info these days


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> welcome to the forum dude but i would caution on using too much personal information on here,
> we are a world wide website, you dont know whos reading, or what kinda people are out there and its best to always stay as private as possible.
> i would probably remove your childrens names and ages, people are crafty with how they get info these days


Dam, I figured the crowd that would follow would be more civilized. Your right, thanks dude, how do I remove?


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Dam, I figured the crowd that would follow would be more civilized. Your right, thanks dude, how do I remove?


i can edit for you just tell me which parts you want out
the crowd here is defanitely civilized but the website itself isnt private so anyone who has an internet connect can read our website without signing up


----------



## vino4russ (Jan 13, 2016)

Welcome Busybee, Allot of great folks with great info for your perusal......have fun and enjoy 2016.


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> i can edit for you just tell me which parts you want out
> the crowd here is defanitely civilized but the website itself isnt private so anyone who has an internet connect can read our website without signing up


Just remove my kids name and age please. Thanks brother, hey, check her out, first dwc also.


----------



## sunni (Jan 13, 2016)

BusyBee75 said:


> Just remove my kids name and age please. Thanks brother, hey, check her out, first dwc also.


did it alreayd when you logged off, 
im female though by the way LOL!

anyways welcome to rollitup were happy to have you here ^_^ join in on the fun if you need any help check our support area


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> did it alreayd when you logged off,
> im female though by the way LOL!
> 
> anyways welcome to rollitup were happy to have you here ^_^ join in on the fun if you need any help check our support area


Well OK then, thank you very much SISTER! Lol.


----------



## sam1980 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey everyone I'm Sam , south London resident , was on here before lost account so going by Sam1980 , but my name is SamSeed everywhere else ...


----------



## BusyBee75 (Jan 13, 2016)

sam1980 said:


> Hey everyone I'm Sam , south London resident , was on here before lost account so going by Sam1980 , but my name is SamSeed everywhere else ...


Sup sam


----------



## Lisa martinez (Jan 14, 2016)

sam1980 said:


> Hey everyone I'm Sam , south London resident , was on here before lost account so going by Sam1980 , but my name is SamSeed everywhere else ...


Welcome back !!


----------



## sam1980 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey busybee and Lisa .....how's everyone


----------



## elev8er* (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello fellow brothers and sisters, it is indeed a pleasure to be apart of the ever growing community. I just want to thank everone who has helped me thus far to climb this high, I'm not so sure I wanna let go, she's so enticing, magical, and sensually pleasing,I mean Damn she's down right sexy! Sorry, I get a lil workt up just thinkin about her and I kno she gets a lil workt up too when I don't pay ATTENTION, so that being said, I still need some counseling and guidance once in a while to get back into/onto the Holy High Ground.
Cheers 2 Peace o' cheese
Bluecheese: Barney's Farm 
OD


----------



## bogistJoe sr (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi Sunni, Shoutin out from SW Michigan. Been reading for months but didnt start acct until today. Been readin findin info for upcoming indoor/greenhouse grow soon. Plan to see me often relating with new friends here. Great site.


----------



## sunni (Jan 21, 2016)

bogistJoe sr said:


> Hi Sunni, Shoutin out from SW Michigan. Been reading for months but didnt start acct until today. Been readin findin info for upcoming indoor/greenhouse grow soon. Plan to see me often relating with new friends here. Great site.


welcome dude we have a michigan area located here for michigan patients. https://www.rollitup.org/f/michigan-patients.105/


----------



## Spaceman_Spliff420 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello everyone @RIU, been reading for a few months, just made an account the other day. Awesome site and great info. Hopfully I can contribute a little while Im around


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 26, 2016)

Spaceman_Spliff420 said:


> Hello everyone @RIU, been reading for a few months, just made an account the other day. Awesome site and great info. Hopfully I can contribute a little while Im around


Welcome we always like to share and learn !!!


----------



## Damn it Jesse (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello from Cali...I'm a life time grower, and an award winning product developer in the hydroponic manufacturing industry...I've likely designed some of the things in your grow room if you grow in North America.
I'm here to reach out to the LED geeks, looking for some talent and knowledge for some of my industry needs.
Looking to hire the right person if I find them.

Happy to answer any and all questions that I can help with.


----------



## bogistJoe sr (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Jesse. I'm not hire material I'm sure but a good listener and questioner. I hava 26'x10' room that I want lit up with the maximum amount reasonable for flowering. I planned to buy 8 X 1000 or 600 watt HPS's with some overdriven VHO or HO fluorescent lights as side lights, but that 7.5-10KW running 12 hrs/day will run up electric costs. Ideally I'd instead get a COB LED setup that'd give better coverage, better spectrum, and (ideally) not prepackaged (&therefore prohibitively expensive) on self contained $1000 units. I'd like a LED techno-geek to build me a light setup I'll hang, that's individual hi-perf LEDs evenly spaced so there's no hot&cold spots. A Christmas tree light strand-like wire that'd work for the whole room. Since I planned to spend only $1500-2000 on the HPS&VHOs and I know LEDs for 260 sq ft (prepackaged) wouldn't be under $6000, is a pieced together LED feasible?


----------



## Damn it Jesse (Jan 27, 2016)

bogistJoe sr said:


> Hi Jesse. I'm not hire material I'm sure but a good listener and questioner. I hava 26'x10' room that I want lit up with the maximum amount reasonable for flowering. I planned to buy 8 X 1000 or 600 watt HPS's with some overdriven VHO or HO fluorescent lights as side lights, but that 7.5-10KW running 12 hrs/day will run up electric costs. Ideally I'd instead get a COB LED setup that'd give better coverage, better spectrum, and (ideally) not prepackaged (&therefore prohibitively expensive) on self contained $1000 units. I'd like a LED techno-geek to build me a light setup I'll hang, that's individual hi-perf LEDs evenly spaced so there's no hot&cold spots. A Christmas tree light strand-like wire that'd work for the whole room. Since I planned to spend only $1500-2000 on the HPS&VHOs and I know LEDs for 260 sq ft (prepackaged) wouldn't be under $6000, is a pieced together LED feasible?


----------



## Damn it Jesse (Jan 27, 2016)

Custom array designed for your room, I will have to smoke on that math with a calculator when I get home tonight to do a cost estimate sheet...pm me.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2016)

Damn it Jesse said:


> Custom array designed for your room, I will have to smoke on that math with a calculator when I get home tonight to do a cost estimate sheet...pm me.


neither of you can PM youre too new of members.


----------



## bogistJoe sr (Jan 27, 2016)

Send to email removed. I'm sure alibaba doesn't give pure happy endings but the cree grow led lights offered by China suppliers shows even completely finished units for 1/2 or less than sold at grow stores. Some are 25-50 cents/watt. But maybe risky transactions too.


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2016)

It's really not a good idea to be putting emails out publicly on here
This website is public to anyone with an Internet connection you're gunna get spammed hard 
Additionally if you're not a paid advertiser of rollitup you can't sell your products or make business transactions on our website

If you're trying to do private sales , trading or hook ups between members that is also against our rules
It's not safe and can get our website shut down


----------



## bogistJoe sr (Jan 28, 2016)

Ooo. Sorry. Point taken. I wannabe a good boy. Sorry and thanks for not bootn me out, lol.


----------



## Damn it Jesse (Jan 28, 2016)

sunni said:


> It's really not a good idea to be putting emails out publicly on here
> This website is public to anyone with an Internet connection you're gunna get spammed hard
> Additionally if you're not a paid advertiser of rollitup you can't sell your products or make business transactions on our website
> 
> ...


Gotcha Sunni, wasn't trying to profit or do biz...


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 5, 2016)

New member, hey all


----------



## jim0202 (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello all, I'm a new member and recently (re)started growing for personal use. I joined this site in the hope of getting feedback to specific questions that I don't want to ask my local shop owner and can't find adequate answers online. I first grew indoors in the late 1980's, but until now I haven't taken it seriously and consider myself a noob in many ways.

I am currently using a cabinet that is roughly 2'x4'x4' with an LED unit and several CFLs in 2 gallon smartpots (pic attached). I'm using Roots Organic Original and Growilla veg and bloom, as well as an Oasis automatic watering system as my job includes travel. Using seeds from Nirvana I started some fem NL's and some mystery seeds. I went to 12 hours on 11-Jan with four plants standing and recently removed two as they had issues and were crowding the best two.

The remaining two (one NL one mystery) are doing great, but there are some differences between them that raise one of my current first questions. I'm also planning to germinate my next crop soon and plan on using this site as a resource from the start of that crop. I will do research before posting, but if I don't find the answers (or too many conflicting answers, which seems to be more common) I will attempt to post those questions here in the appropriate manner.

That's a long introduction, but I'm looking forward to participating and sharing some of what I learn in my specific setup.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 6, 2016)

jim0202 said:


> Hello all, I'm a new member and recently (re)started growing for personal use. I joined this site in the hope of getting feedback to specific questions that I don't want to ask my local shop owner and can't find adequate answers online. I first grew indoors in the late 1980's, but until now I haven't taken it seriously and consider myself a noob in many ways.
> 
> I am currently using a cabinet that is roughly 2'x4'x4' with an LED unit and several CFLs in 2 gallon smartpots (pic attached). I'm using Roots Organic Original and Growilla veg and bloom, as well as an Oasis automatic watering system as my job includes travel. Using seeds from Nirvana I started some fem NL's and some mystery seeds. I went to 12 hours on 11-Jan with four plants standing and recently removed two as they had issues and were crowding the best two.
> 
> ...


Welcome! Nice setup!


----------



## jim0202 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you, Soilgrownsmile, I'm really happy with it so far. I haven't grown in a long time and it's great to be watching the magic again.

However, no sooner than I posted and I saw the "introduce yourself" area, so I'll consider re-posting once I have better bearings around here.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 6, 2016)

jim0202 said:


> Thank you, Soilgrownsmile, I'm really happy with it so far. I haven't grown in a long time and it's great to be watching the magic again.
> 
> However, no sooner than I posted and I saw the "introduce yourself" area, so I'll consider re-posting once I have better bearings around here.


Throw up a thread there, you'll meet some great people!


----------



## ak47man (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi guys lee here from UK starting my first grow looking for some tips


----------



## HuntAk (Feb 21, 2016)

New member here from legal Alaska
Grow organic no till 20 gal with Amare
Check out my grow on another city site
Looking to build my own diy Led and was sent here. Happy growing!!


----------



## jim0202 (Feb 22, 2016)

Welcome HuntAk. I'll be vacationing in Anchorage in July so I'm hoping they have some public dispensaries going by then. I'm also considering building some LEDs as I can't find what I want on the market (small units for side lighting). Good luck and congrats on living in a free state!


----------



## stevecool1 (Feb 22, 2016)

great forum. found you by a member 'growmou5' on you tube. he made some good video's on grow lights. the vid;s were so good i had to check you out. will be building led's to replace my 1k sodium. looking forward to a lot of reading.


----------



## rocko369 (Feb 23, 2016)

Damn it Jesse said:


> Hello from Cali...I'm a life time grower, and an award winning product developer in the hydroponic manufacturing industry...I've likely designed some of the things in your grow room if you grow in North America.
> I'm here to reach out to the LED geeks, looking for some talent and knowledge for some of my industry needs.
> Looking to hire the right person if I find them.
> 
> Happy to answer any and all questions that I can help with.


I'm in, from Rhode island but willing to move for job

Sent from my C6740N using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TaiMunny (Feb 25, 2016)

Ty here from the great state of high as fu*k!
Recently inherited a grow but have very little in the way of coaching. Hoping to chat with some knowledgeable folks. Sorry ahead of time if I sound like noob.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2016)

TaiMunny said:


> Ty here from the great state of high as fu*k!
> Recently inherited a grow but have very little in the way of coaching. Hoping to chat with some knowledgeable folks. Sorry ahead of time if I sound like noob.


Welcome you can swear here no need to censor it just can't AT people/users lol


----------



## TaiMunny (Feb 25, 2016)

sunni said:


> Welcome you can swear here no need to censor it just can't AT people/users lol


haha got it! thanks Sunni


----------



## Biggchong (Mar 1, 2016)

Sup urrybody. Doing a 1K HPS . 5X5X7 tent. 9 beans. May 2016 harvest date. 
10 Day old seedlings today still under a 250 MH. Bout to transplant to 5 gallon buckets. 5 in coco 4 in ocean forest.
2 Kosher tangies, Kandy Kush, HGK..........love some DNA GENETICS & RP and 3 Delahaze 1 opium.....paradise seeds.


----------



## aegis420 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello everyone! I've been doing research for quite some time now and among other forums, this seems like one of the best!
I'm glad to have joined such a friendly and informative community.
I haven't started a grow yet but I'll be posting my idea for my own DIY grow cab with included links of items I plan to use for it's construction.
Once posted I'd love to hear everyone's feedback on it!
Stay safe and stay smart people!


----------



## Cannabolics (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello everyone! My name is James. Glad to be on the board. I’m a plant microbiologist, a veteran cultivator and lover of all things green! Glad to be here and I hope I can contribute to this community. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## FootHillFarmin (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello everybody


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey all. Thought I'd take a break from lurking in the other threads and pop over to the Welcome section to do a quick intro. I live on the east coast (so far east, we're the first in the US to see the sunrise  ) I grew up on a farm and my parents/grandparents have grown everything from blueberries to broccoli to green beans to ganja. And even though I mentored under old farmers, hippies and bikers I feel I gained a wealth of knowledge that I've only just now begun to truly appreciate. Ya know, those little tips and tricks you hear the elders go on about yet don't really think anything of em, until one day it all just kinda "clicks" together and makes sense.
Anyway, I broke away from the pack in the 80s-90s to go off and raise a little hell, finally made my way through college and have/had worked as a medic for many years since.
In 2012 my son was diagnosed with cancer and even though I've worked in the med field for many years, as a parent hearing those words rocks you to the very core of your soul. This is what prompted me to dig deeper into cannabis. So, a couple years ago I decided to leave to the city and return back home to my roots and pick up growing again. Soooo, here I am.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 11, 2016)

hello all new to site not hobby just wanted to say hello


----------



## Merton (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice to have finally signed up! I have been putting it off for a few months due to paranoia of putting pics on my camera and hard drive. However, once the girls starting looking really pretty and almost time for flowering I couldn't help but show them off a little. Not to mention, that I have not had much luck finding any information on Girl Scout Cookie grows, not sure if anyone has tried mainlining them either. Also, I'd be happy to offer my opinion on my new LED grow light!


----------



## Kyle F (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey everybody from up here in Canada. Living in Alberta so anyone near Calgary should give me and the wife a shout! Happy toking!


----------



## KH4sh (Mar 23, 2016)

Greetings
I'm a new member from Iraq! I hope someone could deliver me seeds and I wanna start growning and use for my own. But not finiding a way of deliver stuff to my place!


----------



## Rizlared (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello all 

I've been lurking, reading and educating myself on here for a wee while so thought I'd say hi.

I neither grow or smoke at the moment but have toked for over 20 years. 

I'm sure I'll be indulging again sometime soon


----------



## Lion-O (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey there - Live in a state that allows Medical MJ, but they charge too damn much... All the stuff I bought so far is probably less than one batch of what they charge. I could get it, IF I could find a Dr. that'll prescribe it. Well, said the hell with that and trying it myself. Made a few stupid mistakes first off, but I'm trying it in batches of a few seeds at a time to minimize losses until I get it down right. This is a weed, you'd think it'd be easier!


----------



## green27 (Mar 25, 2016)

hi just joined and i like the facts and information that yall give here. im loolking to get help with my plant im really new at growing so any info would be great. hoping to make new friends thanks!


----------



## OriginalRoast (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm Nick, I'm a philosopher first and a psychologist second, and I really enjoy learning about the properties of cannabis.


----------



## ScarletSpider (Apr 1, 2016)

Howdy Everyone SoCal local here. Interested in grow op help as well as psychedelic manufacture and Dmt extraction. Cheers!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello all, I will be doing an outdoor guerilla grow and just wanted to say hello to everyone. Looking forward to learning from you all and helping others where/when I can .. I'm in N.Y so any input on some good seeds would be much appreciated. 


Thanks in advance...


----------



## Chico420 (Apr 18, 2016)

tracyking said:


> Hey all I'm from the state were the bomb Hemp be California.... I resided in Northern California, so to all my 420 lovers and patients, smoke up an be merry!! Thank *&#8203;You*





sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...



Glad to a member.. I'm just starting to cook with cannabis. But do I have to decarb every timetime I make butter? I have been, but was told I didn't need to. Please help


----------



## Broeheem (Apr 18, 2016)

Here in southern Oregon, it's been said that there are more growers here than anywhere else on the west coast, but zero resources in this half of the state. ALL resources are Portland/Eugene only. Years later, it's still the same...... everything is cryptic, secretive, hush hush. I notice that there is no forum for patients and growers to find each other - just like every other MJ website. What, exactly, do all the growers posting here do with their pounds and pounds of MJ? Five years as an OMMP member, STILL cannot find a responsible, reliable grower. What. Is. The. Secret. Password?


----------



## OhioDood616 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello all! 

I've been growing for about a year now and im wanting to learn more. Pretty restricted in Ohio. I would like to move out west to California to learn the ways of both indoor and outdoor. 

I'm hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction, where are some locations that I might be able to help out?


----------



## TheBadKid (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for all the knowledge I got from this amazing community. Cheers from the other side of the pond


----------



## Chico420 (Apr 24, 2016)

gentilegino said:


> Hi,I'm new to the forum but have had alot of years having cannibas a part of my life.I've grown many strains of herb including White Widow,Blueberry,Hashplant,Super Silver Haze,and have also created my own seeds crossing Blueberry with Cheese and blue berry crossed with White widow.The most productive strain would be Blue Widow.I am now working with concentrates such as Hashplant oil and blueberry wax.I'll try to post some photos if I can figure out how to do it,thanks for having me as a member and don't hesitate to give me some constructive criticism,peace!View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525618 View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525618 View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525618 View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525618 View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525617 View attachment 3525622 View attachment 3525622 View attachment 3525624


Good looking stuf!!! Keep it up. Maybe a strain will make it to VA 1 day


----------



## pookat (Apr 26, 2016)

Greetings everybody, got a few types growing - whitte widow x big bud, durban piosen, dina cheese and dina og kush, kc 45, afghan, royal cheese and summat i got outta some dodgy stuff off a bloke in the pub.
Been growing for a few years and still experimenting, thinking about trying pulsed light with led's (when i finish making the circuit), not too sure on the frequency or red/blue ratio but aint that what experimenting about, and enjoying the end product.
Enjoy be Happy Smile.


----------



## WhiteKnightToker (Apr 29, 2016)

What's up guys, name is Criss, I'm from Toronto Canada, got that bomb here too. Glad to be apart of community as I've been a reader for some time.


----------



## Sortastupid (May 5, 2016)

Hi all I'm sortastupid and live in southern new England. Have been lurking along the edges for awhile and decided to join.
Am a longtime smoker and decided to try my own grow in a state that frowns on it.
Oh well wish me luck.
You are all my accomplices now.


----------



## sunni (May 6, 2016)

Sortastupid said:


> Hi all I'm sortastupid and live in southern new England. Have been lurking along the edges for awhile and decided to join.
> Am a longtime smoker and decided to try my own grow in a state that frowns on it.
> Oh well wish me luck.
> You are all my accomplices now.


welcome


----------



## John marks (May 17, 2016)

Hey guys half way threw my first grow check out my post about bananas please


----------



## Rhino king (May 25, 2016)

Hi folks hardcore farmer from nz. Glad to be here love the knowledge and also giving tge knowledge to fellow farmers


----------



## BarnBuster (May 26, 2016)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## Rhino king (May 26, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> Welcome to RIU


cheers


----------



## Rhino king (May 26, 2016)

Check this out 2x galaxy 600 & 2 x lec 315 
6 x 150 x 75 nft gullyz 
120 litre res
1 x 150 whisper silencer 
1 x 150 isomax silencer 
150 intake from straight under house-nice fresh air


----------



## stinkybrownmist (May 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, long time smoker here. Done plenty of grows over the years but time to up my game a little bit. So much info here it looks like the best place to do just that. Keen to learn more about indoor soil based grows and get up to date on strains. Cheers!


----------



## sputter (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi.
Best regards from Prague


----------



## Woody80 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Hoping to swap tips and methods from the UK


----------



## DesertSol (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm pretty new to growing myself. I'm on my third flower run using and LED Lush Lighting Lumenator2X just hoping to learn tips and improve my game.


----------



## xElevatedDx (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello, originally from east coast currently residing in colorado. looking to setup my first grow any guidance will be much appreciated. thank you.


----------



## Greenginko (Jun 14, 2016)

Hello, i am from Europe and just discovered this page a month ago and am very impressed with the friendly community! 
I am looking into growing and had 2 seasons of outdoor growing but wanna do indoor now. That's y i am looking for guidance here for my set up and techniques. 
I will be growing under my bed which looks like the pic below. 
Happy smoking to ya all!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 15, 2016)

Woody80 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Hoping to swap tips and methods from the UK





sputter said:


> Hi.
> Best regards from Prague


Welcome to RIU!!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 15, 2016)

xElevatedDx said:


> Hello, originally from east coast currently residing in colorado. looking to setup my first grow any guidance will be much appreciated. thank you.


Read, Read, Read and research your topics of interest first and then ask your questions. many helpful people here on RIU, but you have to do your part as well. Good luck with your first grow!!


----------



## pompeysalz (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello All at RUI! Lady grower here,41 yrs young & residing in the South of England,and,after recently realising that I'm actuallý pretty good at growing weed, I'm here to learn as much as I can about growing so my future plants will be better than my first crop (they're beautiful to me),which are beginning week 3 of flower phase and are perfect so far,but I am easily pleased!.So,I wanna learn even more than I have just through my first few plants and grow the best bit of personal smoke out of my circles of self-proclaimed 'growers',blah!(all of em men,not one has shown me a crop I've been envious of..).I've named each one of mine & always speak to them with respect,ask them whats expected and keep em in tip top condition to the best of my ability.I also stay away from them if I'm in a bad mood as I allow NO negative energy to be released near my babies,...Crazy Cougar Woman? Maybe,but its worked so far..I'm Mama,they're mamas babies and tbh I dunno how I'm gonna feel when my partner in crime suggests harvesting as they are my babies & I love them..I might keep one of em back and carry it on-is that wise for an indoor organic grow?P.S:I bought Nirvana AK48s for my first current grow.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 26, 2016)

pompeysalz said:


> Hello All at RUI! Lady grower here,41 yrs young & residing in the South of England,and,after recently realising that I'm actuallý pretty good at growing weed, I'm here to learn as much as I can about growing so my future plants will be better than my first crop (they're beautiful to me),which are beginning week 3 of flower phase and are perfect so far,but I am easily pleased!.So,I wanna learn even more than I have just through my first few plants and grow the best bit of personal smoke out of my circles of self-proclaimed 'growers',blah!(all of em men,not one has shown me a crop I've been envious of..).I've named each one of mine & always speak to them with respect,ask them whats expected and keep em in tip top condition to the best of my ability.I also stay away from them if I'm in a bad mood as I allow NO negative energy to be released near my babies,...Crazy Cougar Woman? Maybe,but its worked so far..I'm Mama,they're mamas babies and tbh I dunno how I'm gonna feel when my partner in crime suggests harvesting as they are my babies & I love them..I might keep one of em back and carry it on-is that wise for an indoor organic grow?P.S:I bought Nirvana AK48s for my first current grow.


you are gonna chop down your babies and smoke them? what sorta mumma are you? lol


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 26, 2016)

Sortastupid said:


> Hi all I'm sortastupid and live in southern new England. Have been lurking along the edges for awhile and decided to join.
> Am a longtime smoker and decided to try my own grow in a state that frowns on it.
> Oh well wish me luck.
> You are all my accomplices now.


I SWEAR Osfimer! I didn't see NUTHIN!!

Welcome! Enjoy your time here....


----------



## pompeysalz (Jun 27, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you are gonna chop down your babies and smoke them? what sorta mumma are you? lol


 I know,as much as I'd love to keep them all,my 'grow-partner' is already drooling at the prospect of havin a bit of the smoke 'we' grew (ahem,'I grew'-'we' was said by the fella I've chosen to partner with,takin half the credit for something he popped in to peek at once a week-but he did show me how to tie a plant over,well difficult,eh?Not,but hes a very good friend and my stepdaughters other half so I'm keeping him so my girl dont have to shell out,then teach him what to do!)..What I will say against my partner is that if I had left it to him,they'd all have been dead bout 6 weeks ago...Anyway,I am seriously wanting to pull rank at harvest time,stamping my feet & insisting on keeping hold of the smallest one-for now(the runt is called Tracy), (then its stayin until I have to get shot of it)...As a backup,I've already bought my next three seeds with 3 more being ordered every week to 2 weeks so I'l have my new babies to care for instead of real live kids-My life is soo cool for a bird/cougar my age...(squawk!I love weed)...What's your story ZEDDD?Newbie,Intermediate,Professional grower or casual smoker mate?Any good average priced auto feminized seeds you personally recommend along with websites in UK?
I like the 'Old School' buzz of soap bar,squidgy &Rocky,etc that isn't around anymore,and on the rare occasion I can get it,I'm being charged £10 for one grm...No way Josè!,my names Hunt not C#*t! hence growing a bit with intentions of bubble hash as well on my first harvest.I've also been looking into makin a bit of wax after a tad more experience..I'm so happy in my new hobby......I wanna know everything,my brain is workin well and seems to be paying attention to the tips and methods,and remembering em long enough to write all my mistakes and non-mistakes in my empty 2015 diary,along with every tip I've tried which has worked.and any that may not have.I'm also makin notes about the 'whys' of every tip also.
I wanna speak to you all on RUI so I can become an 'above-average' weed magician,along with being the absolute ONLY female grower in my area,if not further afield...More girls should grow,we're gentle and develop a love for our hobbies while striving to be great while still making friends with rivals,and helpin each other...Am I the only woman that thinks this way?PROBABLY!,CRACKERS!
Ramblin now over...thanks for your reply ZEDDD,and yeah,mumma is gonna have to chop back babies so I can smoke the fruit they grew specifically for me coz I was such a good mumma..Must admit tho..I've always been a bitch,just not an effing bitch..lol.xx..hope to speak more soon.
P.s:U.K site I stumbled on is justfeminized.com its a site worthwhile for U.K growers to check out.No Customs shoving their sniffer dogs noses in our business.


----------



## zeddd (Jun 27, 2016)

@pompeysalz lmao...omfg you named them then its gonna be much worse when you kill em, like chainsaw massacre. I never pop in here unless im wasted, I usually live on the uk growers thread a lovely friendly place to hang lol don't mention autos over there


----------



## pompeysalz (Jun 29, 2016)

zeddd said:


> @pompeysalz lmao...omfg you named them then its gonna be much worse when you kill em, like chainsaw massacre. I never pop in here unless im wasted, I usually live on the uk growers thread a lovely friendly place to hang lol don't mention autos over there


 ZEDDD you've opened my eyes to how murderous I'm gonna feel when choppy-down time comes..I've decided that i do have a choice..,do i kill my babies & thoroughly enjoy smokin em & grow more babies once I've grieved,or,do i turn on my partner,kill him instead of my babies,carry on buyin my weed,then do 25+ years in HMP for killin him.."Sorry Judge,but he wanted me to cut my plants down-it was them or him!"......Luckily I don't have a chainsaw but I do have a nice new circular saw,might use that for visual effect ,if i'm goin to prison,I may as well make it permanent lol.
I'll have a look at the U.K forums so I may see you around those over the near future as well.I use the same name if the site allows me to...Luckily,i wont get attacked for mentioning autos...never used em-yet lol..Get ready UK forums,pompeysalz is comin to join ya!Hopefully my ex will be a member so I can let him know of my success where he was a miserable failure-and he said girls (me) wouldn't be able to do it...


----------



## zeddd (Jun 29, 2016)

theres plenty of good women growers, I grow from clones which is free just take cuttings of ya favs and grow em out, buying seeds at 10 quid a pop is no joke


----------



## Don Palermo (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello world. I have few years of growing experience. I live in north Europe and I try learning more about growing. RIU seems just good place for me. Keep it green, folks.

I´m going to start grow diary too about my modular vertical garden.


----------



## Human petbowl (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello, New here! from Philippine islands, kumusta? (how are you all?) Been reading here for awhile, quite good reads here.


----------



## caddy2me (Jul 17, 2016)

Just moved to Oregon. Love it here. I need some answers please? I purchased 5 seeds for medical purposes to grow inside. I planted all 5 in a starter container till the first round leave sprouted. All 5 sprouted. I planted them in a 5 gallon container and all 5 are on their 4th set of leaves and doing very well under a Agro LED Red and Blue and white, and a White led. Can I continue to grow all five in the same container? The soil is Magic soil an Organic soil for plants and vegetables.
Thanks


----------



## caddy2me (Jul 17, 2016)

Hey Don Palermo How are you. I am new to this forum and hoping to gain insight on the growing and all stages of medical plants. And also meeting and learning new peeps and ideas.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2016)

Don Palermo said:


> Hello world. I have few years of growing experience. I live in north Europe and I try learning more about growing. RIU seems just good place for me. Keep it green, folks.
> 
> I´m going to start grow diary too about my modular vertical garden.


Good to meet you. We should talk.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 17, 2016)

caddy2me said:


> Hey Don Palermo How are you. I am new to this forum and hoping to gain insight on the growing and all stages of medical plants. And also meeting and learning new peeps and ideas.


Hey there! Glad to have you aboard! I'm around a lot, ask me anything. Sometimes I'll even have the right answer!


----------



## sourchunks (Jul 18, 2016)

what sup from Hawaii!! lets do this


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi everyone. I am a small legal medical grower who has found tons of helpful information on this site. Thank you all for posting. Very glad to be here!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 23, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Hi everyone. I am a small legal medical grower who has found tons of helpful information on this site. Thank you all for posting. Very glad to be here!


welcome!


----------



## Cbdplease (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey all! First time grower and new to the whole medical thing. So far I have found tons of amazing info on here!


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hello everyone just moved from kentucky to virginia looking to learn a great deal and make some new friends...anyone here from Virginia?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2016)

Wad up everyone, killing time and reading up on cool shit. Becuz it's too danm hot outside. Speaking of which my inline fan took a shit a couple of days ago does anyone have a cure for it.


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 17, 2016)

Bareback said:


> Wad up everyone, killing time and reading up on cool shit. Becuz it's too danm hot outside. Speaking of which my inline fan took a shit a couple of days ago does anyone have a cure for it.


Jack it up and put a new one under it.


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Wheres the green in jonesville virginia?....damn its like extinct here..so frustrating.....help!!!!!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 17, 2016)

sourchunks said:


> what sup from Hawaii!! lets do this


----------



## sunni (Aug 19, 2016)

loveweed23 said:


> Wheres the green in jonesville virginia?....damn its like extinct here..so frustrating.....help!!!!!


Our forum isn't for this reason please stop asking


----------



## loveweed23 (Aug 19, 2016)

Roflmao


----------



## BurnerBabe503 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello everyone and greetings from Oregon!
I'm new on this forum and it's my first time growing. I inherited some ladies from my dearest friend who just passed away. I've been reading this forum a LOT and I'm so thankful for all of the advice and help on here. I look forward to chatting you folks up  
blessings!!


----------



## jacksmuff (Aug 31, 2016)

BurnerBabe503 said:


> Hello everyone and greetings from Oregon!
> I'm new on this forum and it's my first time growing. I inherited some ladies from my dearest friend who just passed away. I've been reading this forum a LOT and I'm so thankful for all of the advice and help on here. I look forward to chatting you folks up
> blessings!!


Welcome


----------



## BurnerBabe503 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2016)

BurnerBabe503 said:


> Hello everyone and greetings from Oregon!
> I'm new on this forum and it's my first time growing. I inherited some ladies from my dearest friend who just passed away. I've been reading this forum a LOT and I'm so thankful for all of the advice and help on here. I look forward to chatting you folks up
> blessings!!


Welcome


----------



## Tntxkc (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey everyone. Marine combat Vet, just getting started and having some decent success, really looking to share ideas learn new methods, and best practices. Message me if you want to know more.


----------



## The420Wife (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm sorry I didn't read this before posting! I hope I'm forgiven!


----------



## The420Wife (Oct 23, 2016)

Tntxkc said:


> Hey everyone. Marine combat Vet, just getting started and having some decent success, really looking to share ideas learn new methods, and best practices. Message me if you want to know more.


Thank you for your service!


----------



## Bareback (Oct 23, 2016)

The420Wife said:


> Thank you for your service!


Cool avatar. 
And welcome to riu


----------



## Bareback (Oct 23, 2016)

Tntxkc said:


> Hey everyone. Marine combat Vet, just getting started and having some decent success, really looking to share ideas learn new methods, and best practices. Message me if you want to know more.


Welcome to riu, thanks for your service.


----------



## moondance (Oct 24, 2016)

Tntxkc said:


> Hey everyone. Marine combat Vet, just getting started and having some decent success, really looking to share ideas learn new methods, and best practices. Message me if you want to know more.


We appreciate all you do! Thank you. Welcome to RIU its a fun place to hang out, lol I never left damn. I can't wait to see what you got for us, good to see you around.
Moondance


----------



## Backspace420 (Nov 5, 2016)

Greetings from the deserts of Phoenix, Az. The wife and I are new members here and as anyone located in Az. knows next Tuesday is the day we all get to find out here if the state is going to legalize personal use. Medical use has been in place for awhile now. However, if it does not pass: Prop 205, I still can get my Az. green card for medical use. Anyway we just moved back to the Phoenix area from the gulf south, Baton Rouge, La. and are glad to be back home around like minded people. We hope to meet others who are laid back and understand that friendship don't come willy-nilly. We like to toke on the weekends and are looking to meet people who just like to hang out and have good chats and maybe a few beers and a game of cards or whatever Were just normal people, were not rich and stuffy, I work Monday - Friday as an average Joe. Basically were just down to earth and we can talk about most anything or to anyone. Were from the 60's. Between the years 62 and 69. It takes a lot to earn the wife's trust. With me I'm a little to kind hearted at times and a little easy, but basically if you screw us once that's a rap. Were basically new to the growing side of marijuana and are slowly building or set up. We have our tent which is an 8x4 and I just got the e-mail from AMS that my order for seeds will be shipped out soon. We will be trying our hand at growing Thai Skunk and Big Bud mostly, but I have two more strains for the life of me I can't remember that I bought. I just love surprises. everyone and  growing. look forward to chatting soon.


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 5, 2016)

Welcome to both of you from ohio. Ive been looking to move to the southwest now for a few years. I was in pheonix for just a few days in 83, and yuma for 3 months at same time. I havent really researched the area fully yet but its between ariz and new mex. I love to fish so i want to be near some good sized lakes or resivours. Lake Powell has always been on my bucket list. The move will probably be around a year and a half from now. So ive got a little time at least to find a general area. So far ive just looked at maps and then city websites.
Ive been growing for a few years indoor rdwc systems and i put at least one plant outside in my veg garden every year. 
The Ohio mj laws are for shit. They blocked a citizens initiative this year for medical with a bullshit medical marijuana program where were not allowed home grow and smoking is prohibited but you can vaporize raw flower at least. 
But then again those of us that want to will continue to grow and smoke if thats our preferred method.
Thats one of the reasons for the move LOL. Not the main reason the weather of course.
Welcome again youll find some great people on here and some awesome advice from fellow growers and smokers.Dont be afraid to ask questions any time you have problems most people on here will guide you towards a solution. 
Ive learned alot on here and met lots of great people.
Good luck and free the leaf


----------



## TL4 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello, I've been a lerker for a long time. Made an account a few years back so I could view pictures in posts. I feel I have enough knowledge in growing that I'd like to give back and be involved. Growing mj is my hobby and passion. Unfortunately is also a very lonely hobbie for security reasons. Anyway I hope I fit in at riu. I've learned a lot from this site.


----------



## Che'Michael (Nov 10, 2016)

Welcome Post for me. Name comes from a cross between my real name and my favorite guerilla fighter, che. Until MJ is 100% legal world wide- we have to keep fighting the fight! Live out of the NY Area. Hoping things improve in the next few years- otherwise, toke on and Hey You all


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 10, 2016)

I hear ya che, im in ohio only thing good here is the local decrims up to 200 grams (7oz) next year ill bet a bunch more ohio cities go fully decrim too our med mj laws are similar to yours they suck. But laws are made to be broken. Let me insert laws against a plant i should say lol.


----------



## Backspace420 (Nov 11, 2016)

welcome Che, were new here too. And we agree. Still waiting for all the votes to be counted here in Az. on Prop-205. lets keep our fingers crossed that it will pass. Everyone needs to use the force! "These are not the BUDS you are looking for!"


----------



## karma4life (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey all been a bit, like to introduce and say hey. Check out my new thread. Not too online friendly. Hope to speak with yall. Peace


----------



## Benjosh (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi from Australia. Happy to be here and thanks for having me


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 15, 2016)

Benjosh said:


> Hi from Australia. Happy to be here and thanks for having me






I need some of these!


----------



## mahiluana (Nov 15, 2016)

Okay - I´m also in the area. Born as an artist, often involved in creative struggle - I try to build
efficient led lamps made in the "big area". Hope to find smooth, friendly and open minded conversation.  Welcome behind the wall to everybody


----------



## Benjosh (Nov 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3831676
> 
> View attachment 3831677
> 
> I need some of these!


Very nice choice


----------



## berserker1982 (Nov 24, 2016)

What's up people, new to the site and just wanted to say hello. I hope I can be some help to the community at large.


----------



## HAF2 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello, looking to learn about growing and extracts. i hope this is the right place. 

have a nice day


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 25, 2016)

HAF2 said:


> Hello, looking to learn about growing and extracts. i hope this is the right place.
> 
> have a nice day


Definitely the right place. Everyone will share thier knowledge with you all you need to do is ask or just browse and youll probably find what your looking for. 
I love this site made some friends and learned alot from members here.
Welcome to the community.


----------



## HAF2 (Nov 25, 2016)

squirt1961 said:


> Definitely the right place. Everyone will share thier knowledge with you all you need to do is ask or just browse and youll probably find what your looking for.
> I love this site made some friends and learned alot from members here.
> Welcome to the community.


Thank you for the kind welcome. It’s overwhelming right now but have to start somewhere.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 25, 2016)

welcome new peeps....I'd give u all some rep but we don't do that anymore. How bout a hand job instead?


----------



## HAF2 (Nov 25, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> welcome new peeps....I'd give u all some rep but we don't do that anymore. How bout a hand job instead?


You offering or asking?


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 25, 2016)

HAF2 said:


> Thank you for the kind welcome. It’s overwhelming right now but have to start somewhere.


Dont over think it remember its still a weed and will grow no matter what (almost that is) but the info on here takes you over the top with great skills passed down to others. I also learned how to make concentrates too. I love this community. Since ive been on here ive had great success with growing in hydro all i ever did before was put a few in soil in my veg garden each year now ive got a decent size op in basement. And dont have to buy it anymore plus quality is oh soooo much better and the high just feels better when its your own grown bud.


----------



## HAF2 (Nov 25, 2016)

squirt1961 said:


> Dont over think it remember its still a weed and will grow no matter what (almost that is) but the info on here takes you over the top with great skills passed down to others. I also learned how to make concentrates too. I love this community. Since ive been on here ive had great success with growing in hydro all i ever did before was put a few in soil in my veg garden each year now ive got a decent size op in basement. And dont have to buy it anymore plus quality is oh soooo much better and the high just feels better when its your own grown bud.


Thank you, I have much to learn.


----------



## squirt1961 (Nov 25, 2016)

HAF2 said:


> Thank you, I have much to learn.


Dont we all happy dank holidays


----------



## HAF2 (Nov 25, 2016)

squirt1961 said:


> Dont we all happy dank holidays


Same to you!


----------



## mechanicritter (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello, new guy here. This place is full of great info that has saved my bacon a few times, so I figured I would post a few pics and try to contribute. 
See you around, 
MechaniCritter


----------



## 420Smokers.us (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks Sunni. 

Happy to be here. I am a part time web dev, all round cannabis enthusiast and advocate for the legalization of the medicinal herb we all have come to know and love. When I am not designing and reading I am writing for my blog 420Smokers.us , I decided a Rollitup account was a must have as your community has such value information and it is an awesome resource. 

Keep up the great work. And keep rolling it up.


----------



## Glrrr (Dec 2, 2016)

Good Evening RIU. Long time lurker extraordinaire! Looking to refresh my weed education and learn about COB's. Ideally I'd like to try and build one. I've found this site to be a wealth of knowledge and can't wait to check it out in depth. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mellostaylit (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi the name is Mello recently moved to LA from Upstate Ny and we all know why i moved to cali lol 420 lover lol wish it wasnt tourist town lol cant find good shit


----------



## oliver wilson (Dec 18, 2016)

cool \m/


----------



## JayWat420710 (Dec 21, 2016)

New to the community, looks like a great place to learn and grow


----------



## pineappleman420 (Dec 21, 2016)

JayWat420710 said:


> New to the community, looks like a great place to learn and grow


welcome. hope you find the proper info you seek and can learn to grow some .


----------



## Cujolaverga (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey everyone..new "grower" here from the Midwest. Went a little overboard for a newbie and now I'm in deep..lol. great info on this site


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 2, 2017)

Welcome, everyone and Happy New Year!


----------



## Craigson (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello all!
Im a soon to be patient.(last call w Dr this saturday)
I will be applying for my grow license asap.
Im interested in gowing and genetics. I did a couple small grows before and had good success. I look forward to growing relationships with all of you and sharing info.
Im in Ontario, Canada.
Thanks


----------



## Resinous (Jan 6, 2017)

What's going on people!! I'm ready to start ripping journals


----------



## BJ Jalowiec (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey all! New Guy here, looking forward to learning much and meeting many of you.


----------



## UrbanPoizon (Jan 22, 2017)

Hey ya'll new here (on this forum)but been in the Phils for almost 3 years now out of Oregon.


----------



## IhateLockDoors (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello, has anyone seen double d?


----------



## Amy Betty (Feb 13, 2017)

IhateLockDoors said:


> Hello, has anyone seen double d?


Haha, brings some good memories.


----------



## Bryanbuds (Feb 28, 2017)

What's up everyone! I'm a fairly new grower and concentrate extractor from Hawaii. I was looking for a place to discuss and learn more about growing and rosin pressing and figured this would be the perfect place!


----------



## BB Boomer (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi all,
Been growing since 2003. Just made the switch from hid to led in the last few weeks. I bought a Apache Tech AT600 and is now my primary light source. I use to be a member of Cannabis World way back when and was there for the meltdown. After that I pretty much went incognito until now.


----------



## Axle4worc (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi all
I have been growing since 2017. I have made 1/2 of the newbie mistakes already. Working on the other 1/2 and maybe some advanced ones after that. Still can't kill this thing.


----------



## Boaty McBoatface (Mar 31, 2017)

Axle4worc said:


> Hi all
> I have been growing since 2017. I have made 1/2 of the newbie mistakes already. Working on the other 1/2 and maybe some advanced ones after that. Still can't kill this thing.


Yo Axle! Any pics? Looking forward to updates. Whatcha growing anyway? Kush? Sour D?


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, I just joined. I'm building a GNK inspired tote Spacebucket with 3 CXB3070s and a strip of LED 5630s for lighting. Currently waiting on some Auto Feminized Blue Mystics from Nirvanashop. This is my first grow and I'm stoked to get started! I've documented a lot of the tote build and will continue to take plenty of photos as I go along. Looking forward to sharing and learning.


----------



## vaughnclark562 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hiiii..everyone


----------



## Jacobson Wyatt (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey everyone i'm new here. what's up guys?


----------



## lewiscopeland18 (Apr 16, 2017)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Yes i like so much to spend time to be here.


----------



## lewiscopeland18 (Apr 16, 2017)

Ladysmokesalot said:


> Hey everyone! Me and my bf just moved we now reside in Mississippi and are trying to make some new friends  We are both laid back tokers and hoping to find some nice people in the area


Hii..


----------



## lewiscopeland18 (Apr 16, 2017)

SmokieTheGnome said:


> Hey everybody! I'm Smokie and glad to be a new member of the Rollitup community!


Hi..i'm new here.


----------



## Jacobson Wyatt (Apr 17, 2017)

TrashPanda said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined. I'm building a GNK inspired tote Spacebucket with 3 CXB3070s and a strip of LED 5630s for lighting. Currently waiting on some Auto Feminized Blue Mystics from Nirvanashop. This is my first grow and I'm stoked to get started! I've documented a lot of the tote build and will continue to take plenty of photos as I go along. Looking forward to sharing and learning.


Hello


----------



## BlueDieselDog (Apr 18, 2017)

Alright everyone.....
Long time cannabis sampler here....... been experimenting with my first grow...... 
One thing........ it's very hot here.
Any ideas of a decent strain for high temps? 40 today in the shade..... 
Cheers all!


----------



## lewiscopeland18 (Apr 20, 2017)

TrashPanda said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined. I'm building a GNK inspired tote Spacebucket with 3 CXB3070s and a strip of LED 5630s for lighting. Currently waiting on some Auto Feminized Blue Mystics from Nirvanashop. This is my first grow and I'm stoked to get started! I've documented a lot of the tote build and will continue to take plenty of photos as I go along. Looking forward to sharing and learning.


Hii


----------



## Jacobson Wyatt (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello guys whats going on?


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 26, 2017)

Jacobson Wyatt said:


> Hello guys whats going on?





lewiscopeland18 said:


> Hii


What's up my dudes. Still waiting on my seeds from Nirvana, Netherlands customs has held them up a bit. Been reading other grow journals and getting my space ready. Anxious to start my first grow.


----------



## hydronutzz (Apr 27, 2017)

Med and light weight commercial hydro grower for several years.
Firing back up, staying hydro and going LED full spectrum lights.


----------



## SmutRunt (May 2, 2017)

Hi everyone! Old timer here. Lots of experience sampling, but limited experience growing. A few small outdoor grows, but nothing to brag about. Life situations have changed and I find myself in a position to attempt some herbal cultivation again. Only now attempting to try it indoors. I have much to learn, but so far this forum has been a wealth of information, which is why I joined. I'll probably mostly just lurk in the shadows as I don't have much to contribute as of yet. And I'll try not to ask newbie questions unless I can't find the answers by doing some thorough searching. I think I've already spent 50+ hours reading different topics here. I'm amazed how far things have evolved since back in the day. Now when I fall asleep, instead of big jiggly titties and firm round butts, its hydroponics, LED lighting, and feminized seeds of some dank exotic strains. Well...maybe some jiggly thrown in there too. 
Wishing you all Peace and Good Fortune,
SmutRunt


----------



## Gumplestilsken (May 5, 2017)

Hi everyone. I have been growing for about a decade now. I am currently a medical care giver in the medical marijuana industry. 
I use 7 strains and run Botanicare nutrient line. I have a decent knowledgeable background in soil grows and breeding.
If you have any questions on the topics feel free to ask I'll always pop around the forums to answer questions I find I can help with. 
I found this site thanks to my friend the Samsonator, he suggested I hop on here and help the community continue to grow.


----------



## smokashid (May 9, 2017)

Whattup guys, Im new here, and Im from the Philippines. I want to know more about growing your own medical marijuana, and possibly get to know more people here who's with in my area smoke out and get hook ups with some sources! cheers!


----------



## MrTHCCBD (May 9, 2017)

Hey. Im from London, UK. Not much choice here .... at the beginning of my journey so looking forward to learning more and having more strains available


----------



## Kjudah420 (Jun 1, 2017)

Just moved to California. So many opportunities need a grow mentor because I'm planning on going major. Grow big and blow big #Kjudah420.


----------



## BlueDieselDog (Jun 1, 2017)

smokashid said:


> Whattup guys, Im new here, and Im from the Philippines. I want to know more about growing your own medical marijuana, and possibly get to know more people here who's with in my area smoke out and get hook ups with some sources! cheers!


you live in Philippines?


----------



## MrMedz (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey guys. First post but been a visitor for years. Thanks for all the knowledge. Glad to be here.


----------



## drcoop69 (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi everyone i am from south carolina been growing inside for a little over a year so ima total newb but looking forward to learning from everyone here.


----------



## SirBuddly (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Just took up smoking MJ for some medical issues. I'm trying my hand at growing as well. A lot of knowledge is brought here from so many good folks and that is sincerely appreciated by me.
Cheers!


----------



## Twisted1 (Jun 11, 2017)

What's up all!? Twisted1 here. 
It's been a few years since I've been at this (07-2010) but I decided to try my hand at this again. I used to grow RMS and TGA strains alot!! Anyways, getting everything lined up, ready and needed to brush up on A LOT of info lol.
Hope to meet some great people!!
Peace!!


----------



## Tim Fox (Jun 22, 2017)

hI newbies,, good to meet you all


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello everyone, Greeting from Unit Farm, new brand for Led Grow Light & Grow tent. looking for grow tent testers.Anyone interested in it, pls DM me.Happy growing


----------



## Bigdaddydave (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello from missouri!


----------



## ladybug2 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello RIU, I'm a 64 female and love my smoke. I am working on my third grow and it seem to get better easy time. I need to learn more about growing and wish to share with fellow growers.


----------



## ANC (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## aus.jak (Jul 23, 2017)

hello people im from perth aus just signed up cause im starting my first indoor grow doing a coco grow got a grow tent cooltube exfan all setup n got nutes ph meter basically everything an the info an heres been a good help an some of the conversations iv read are just so dam funny just ordered seeds bubba kush n freez cheese 89


----------



## Twisted1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Professor Plons (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello all. I am a ma'am from the Netherlands who grows 4 plants at a time because the police is a pain in the ass here. I burnt out an expensive blurple led growlight from "led flower growlights". Hopefully this forum can help me to build a DIY led growlight. Greetings from the west Frisian islands in the Netherlands.


----------



## Pistil J (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey all! I've been reading from this site for months now. Finally got the nerve up to post. 
First off, I love weed! Smoke it everyday, all day. I live under complete prohibition in the heart of America. I grew a few here and there but just bought a small farm earlier this year and got serious. I have 3 girls in week 4 of flower. I try to grow em big and keep my plant count under felony limits. I'm really ignorant to how safe my secrets are online. I'm definitely scared to post pics because most are taken with a smartphone. 

Anyway, I love this site. Hope to learn and have some fun!


----------



## ladywolf (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey RIU pals! 30 years female in SoCal who also works in MMJ industry looking to talk grow with other home growers!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 24, 2017)

ladywolf said:


> Hey RIU pals! 30 years female in SoCal who also works in MMJ industry looking to talk grow with other home growers!


Welcome!


----------



## Budman55 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello to all you farmers and Marijuana connoisseur's out there in Cannabis land. I have been growing for about 3 yrs now and I love it!! I am a cancer patient who has been living with stage 4 liver for almost 5 yrs now. I am no expert by any means. I like growing my own Meds. There are so many benefits to cannabis and cancer. I wish you all well!!


----------



## Budman55 (Aug 30, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Im sorry to hear that you goofy, bone spur sucking mofo. But now I'm gonna pray for ya.


I'm sorry you feel that way..


----------



## Budman55 (Aug 30, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Im sorry to hear that you goofy, bone spur sucking mofo. But now I'm gonna pray for ya.


I'm here to meet people. And learn how to grow better. I guess I joined the wrong site.


----------



## ladywolf (Aug 30, 2017)

Budman55 said:


> I'm here to meet people. I guess I joined the wrong site.


We are friendly here!


----------



## Budman55 (Aug 30, 2017)

ladywolf said:


> Hey RIU pals! 30 years female in SoCal who also works in MMJ industry looking to talk grow with other home growers!


Well I love home grown!!! lolol, Inside that is..


----------



## MrsGreenThumb79 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm a first time grower who suffers from fibromyalgia and decided to self medicate.


----------



## Budman55 (Aug 30, 2017)

MrsGreenThumb79 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a first time grower who suffers from fibromyalgia and decided to self medicate.


Hello back at ya!


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Aug 30, 2017)

Budman55 said:


> I'm here to meet people. And learn how to grow better. I guess I joined the wrong site.


Im gonna pray harder because youre a different person than i thought you were.


Budman55 said:


> I'm here to meet people. And learn how to grow better. I guess I joined the wrong site.


*bro I'm sorry there's another budman, he's always posting with a mouthfull of Trumps nads.*


----------



## Budman55 (Aug 30, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Im gonna pray harder because youre a different person than i thought you were.
> 
> *bro I'm sorry there's another budman, he's always posting with a mouthfull of Trumps nads.*


You are forgiven!! Peace Out..


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hello Budman!! 
Please stay around!!
There's tons of great people on here and even better info!! Glad to have you here


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 2, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Im gonna pray harder because youre a different person than i thought you were.
> 
> *bro I'm sorry there's another budman, he's always posting with a mouthfull of Trumps nads.*


Lol looks like you stepped on yours bro.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 2, 2017)

MrsGreenThumb79 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm a first time grower who suffers from fibromyalgia and decided to self medicate.


Welcome to our online barroom brawl of a website, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 2, 2017)

Budman55 said:


> You are forgiven!! Peace Out..


Hope you stick around. That's not exactly the kind of welcome we try to give new members.

But you know you won't be bored at the bar when the first thing you do when walking in the door is duck a chair thrown at you!


----------



## Budman55 (Sep 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Hope you stick around. That's not exactly the kind of welcome we try to give new members.
> 
> But you know you won't be bored at the bar when the first thing you do when walking in the door is duck a chair thrown at you!


lolol, I like that!!!


----------



## Jana (WildFire) (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello from Colorado I am new but not new, I used to be on here few years back. New a few here. Nope to get reconnected. Glad to be a part again. And YAY for Colorado finally legalizing.


----------



## Chief Chieferton (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello like minded humans! Glad a place like this exists. First timer growing outdoors Legally!! It's about f'n time woot! Been studying this amazing plant for many years. Have some sort of sativa flourishing over here. Day 10 of flowering best I can tell. Gonna start bud stuffing her next weekend!


----------



## TopShelf85 (Sep 9, 2017)

Yeah all I'm Ryan. Got about 10 years under my belt. This is my little outfit, 21 days bloom.


----------



## Witchypooh22 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi all... just joined tonight....sweet tokes -seems like a great site


----------



## BudmanTX (Sep 12, 2017)

Witchypooh22 said:


> Hi all... just joined tonight....sweet tokes -seems like a great site


welcome, enjoy your stay


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello everyone, I just joined today and I am happy to be part of this forums. I've been interested on discussing this topic since I was in college. Ohh bring backs memories when we smoke all we can during that days. Right now, it's not good to overdo it for my family. Anyways, have a nice day to all!


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 19, 2017)

hey gang, new to SC, just moved from Seattle...i miss Seattle...REALLY miss Seattle. Anyway, glad to be here, lookin forward to readin through the stories =)


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 19, 2017)

missinguseattle said:


> hey gang, new to SC, just moved from Seattle...i miss Seattle...REALLY miss Seattle. Anyway, glad to be here, lookin forward to readin through the stories =)


Portland here


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 19, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> Portland here


never been, but I hear it's awesome! Unfortunately, SC is nothin like the NW.... the freedom to puff puff pass shall be missed


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 19, 2017)

missinguseattle said:


> never been, but I hear it's awesome! Unfortunately, SC is nothin like the NW.... the freedom to puff puff pass shall be missed


Oh yeah plus in Oregon we are free to grow as well , i hear Washington is tyring to get home grows back after they took it away from the med side


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 19, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> Oh yeah plus in Oregon we are free to grow as well , i hear Washington is tyring to get home grows back after they took it away from the med side


not sure, i never grew, just bought =P but you know what they say, 2steps forward, 1 step back. at least there's progress, slowly but surely!

I don't see a like button...does that come later? as you know...I'm new here


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 19, 2017)

drcoop69 said:


> Hi everyone i am from south carolina been growing inside for a little over a year so ima total newb but looking forward to learning from everyone here.


Whats up Doc!


----------



## Tim Fox (Oct 19, 2017)

missinguseattle said:


> not sure, i never grew, just bought =P but you know what they say, 2steps forward, 1 step back. at least there's progress, slowly but surely!
> 
> I don't see a like button...does that come later? as you know...I'm new here


Like buttoncomes aftera few posts aslo ability to post pictures


----------



## Bareback (Oct 19, 2017)

missinguseattle said:


> hey gang, new to SC, just moved from Seattle...i miss Seattle...REALLY miss Seattle. Anyway, glad to be here, lookin forward to readin through the stories =)


SC is ok , hot and humid AF in the summer. Low country boil is good, can't think of much else I about the state, except my son and his family lives there. Hope you adjust to the area, ohh if you go to the beach be careful the rip tides will kill you.


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 20, 2017)

Bareback said:


> SC is ok , hot and humid AF in the summer. Low country boil is good, can't think of much else I about the state, except my son and his family lives there. Hope you adjust to the area, ohh if you go to the beach be careful the rip tides will kill you.


right on, thanks! So far, my location (N Charleston) is pretty dull. I didn't start smoking till late in life while living in WA, the rules here are different I hear, less tolerant. Up in WA, the fragrant aroma of bud was practically everywhere. Hell, even the companies I worked at were all "bring us your drugs, we'll test em" (Mindspring - i miss that place). I'll have to look up low country boil, not sure what that is =)


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 20, 2017)

missinguseattle said:


> right on, thanks! So far, my location (N Charleston) is pretty dull. I didn't start smoking till late in life while living in WA, the rules here are different I hear, less tolerant. Up in WA, the fragrant aroma of bud was practically everywhere. Hell, even the companies I worked at were all "bring us your drugs, we'll test em" (Mindspring - i miss that place). I'll have to look up low country boil, not sure what that is =)


Why did you leave paradise for hell?


----------



## missinguseattle (Oct 20, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Why did you leave paradise for hell?


HAHAHA. Hell... sure the eff feels like it at times. A few weeks ago I was sweatin everytime I walked out the door it was so humid!

As for leaving... I followed my then GF (now wife) to move with her for her career. In all honesty tho, the only thing I'm lacking here is the bud and my DnD group. The beaches are awesome, the people are down to earth, laid back and that country vibe is pretty nice...so far


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 20, 2017)

missinguseattle said:


> HAHAHA. Hell... sure the eff feels like it at times. A few weeks ago I was sweatin everytime I walked out the door it was so humid!
> 
> As for leaving... I followed my then GF (now wife) to move with her for her career. In all honesty tho, the only thing I'm lacking here is the bud and my DnD group. The beaches are awesome, the people are down to earth, laid back and that country vibe is pretty nice...so far


I couldn't imagine moving to a new state .....but good luck, hope you guys settle in and it all works out for ya.


----------



## Fernicus (Oct 23, 2017)

5 year member here and just started posting today. Just want to say how helpful and life changing this community has been over the years. Big thanks to @ttystikk @Greengenes707 @Growmau5 @VegasWinner @Stephenj37826 @robincnn @OLD MOTHER SATIVA @CobKits @Mohican and all the others over the years that I've forgotten.


----------



## Logan1787 (Oct 23, 2017)

Whats up yall! I love the herb!!!!!


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 6, 2017)

What up ALL!!


----------



## yolandagao (Nov 6, 2017)

Glad to be here !


----------



## Vincentc808 (Nov 7, 2017)

hey guys, love this site so far. Also feel free to add me on Massroots- italia941


----------



## bcstealthgrow (Nov 13, 2017)

Sup guys? I been away for a while.


----------



## Prairie fire (Nov 25, 2017)

Howdy folks! I am a life long cannabis aficionado and have been growing for over 40 years. Back in the 70s there was mostly brick Mexican, usually completely seeded and nasty! My Uncle was getting amazing bud around that time...ahhh Columbian, both the red and gold and it was unlike anything back then. We had plenty of local grown "domestic" but always was cheap and poor quality, so I took seeds from the Columbian and grew them in the corn....it turned out better than expected and my friends loved it...thus began my life long love of growing herb! Thank you Ed and Mel, the Growers guide to Marijuana was my bible and l learned SO much from reading it. Fast forward 40 years and I can hardly keep up with all the new techniques and gear but still want to learn it all and I believe rollitup is a great forum to further my growing knowledge. I am blown away by all the great new strains available these days and love to test and phenohunt. Strains that are now pushing 30%? Damn I'm in!!!


----------



## Splaap (Dec 3, 2017)

New Guy here. Actually, old guy here. Haven't grown since the 1970's. I stopped when people around me started having legal issues. I saw my first marijuana plant in my buddy Jimbo's window sometime in 1968. I have smoked so much ditch weed over the decades that I still fart Paraquat. Legal marijuana at $400 an oz. is beyond my grasp. Besides that it pisses me off. You know the drill, $8 five-finger bags, walked 10 miles to school every day(uphill both ways). My grow expertise, if it exists at all, is in cactus and succulents. I have an interest in evolutionary biology, and some formal and informal training there. I collect Aloes and Haworthias. I love to live in the desert and I never expect to live anywhere else. I am listening. These kids and their marijuana.


----------



## Tarkacountry (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi, I’ve returned to recreational weed & am using a vaporiser called Arizer Solo 2 & loving the healthier & different effects... Might be interested in growing for personal use, but not sure how to go about it... any help appreciated... UK based.


----------



## GoatSoup (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello Roll It Up. What with the new Cali laws today I've decided to get back in the game in a small way. I signed up a few day ago and have been trying to plan my room and strain types.
I've been a toker since '68 and have a few grows under my belt, but none recently. My last grow was with Stinkbuds Aero/NTF techniques and it worked out pretty well, so I'll modify that and try a SOG this time as I'll be height limited.

Glad to be back in the game.


----------



## kusanagi (Jan 2, 2018)

Yo, I've been reading threads on this forum for a long time and it was just time to sign up. I live in south america and i'm currently on my second grow; them girls are starting to flower, so i'll probably put up some pics soon. Glad to be here, toke on brothers.


----------



## Pedro420uk (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi guys  UK grower here just looking to chat with all you cool people out there!! Just posted about my 1st time Led grow so check it out and let me know what you think. 
Pedro.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 15, 2018)

What's up growers. Greetings from the Chesapeake bay region. Currently running my third round of Ed Rosenthal from sensi seeds. Future rounds coming are CitrusFarmer and Humble Pie (DVG) , Cooper Chem and Purple Outlaw (greenpoint seeds). This sure is a lonely hobby in a unfriendly state .Hope to make some grower friends here.


----------



## Mayo Cultivo (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello, to everyone. My Name is Mayo, pronounced Mah-Yoh like Cinco de Mayo. I like to watch plants grow. I like to talk about cannabis. But my friends eventually get tired of it. hopefully I can quench my thirst for knowledge and discovery. I love to find out exceptions to the rule and learning vicariously.


----------



## BoiseShortz (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi, stoked to be here. Growing organic outdoor at 8000' always looking for new info!


----------



## MichaelJ1981 (Mar 11, 2018)

Glad to be a part of rollitup organization! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fatbat (Mar 14, 2018)

From BC, but living in Spain. Here to research LEDs and maybe meet some folks. Cheers!


----------



## N8V Farmer (Mar 26, 2018)

Greetings RIU community! Hoping to learn as much as I can and share what information I have about this powerful plant.


----------



## gunblues (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi everybody! Im new, im from italy and i want to learn how to grow tasty buds


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 27, 2018)

Welcome everyone to RIU!


----------



## HashMan11 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello. I would like to intruduce my self. I grow little but I mainly work with oil and hash. I read this forum long time ago but don't participate in it and the reason is that I'm not native English and typing is not my favorite, but I read lots of info and want to share specially in hash and oil threads.
Chears


----------



## noodleho (Apr 9, 2018)

Hello! I've been growing a few years, not quite perfected any particular technique so here to hopefully learn new things and help others. Currently trying to get a good scrog going indoors with some autos despite it not being recommended; turning out good so far at least. Welcome to everyone else new as well~


----------



## Novabudd (Apr 17, 2018)

Damn i missed this thread first go around, over-anxious i guess to get on board and learn a bunch of stuff from the experts. 
Im a new hobby grower in Nova Scotia Canada and became convinced to give er a go after a good friend fought thru 3 years of cancer. The only pain relief he had was from home-grown oil. I could see the difference this natural medicene made on his life and figered i better get off my arse and get growing.
I grew 3 White Widows last year as an experiment and was pleasently surprised how well they did. So now I'm just waiting for the snow to go out the woods so i can get digging holes. 
I look forward to reading all the great advice on here !


----------



## DudeLeFreak (May 12, 2018)

Good day fellow growers. New here but not new to growing. Started with a 400 watt HPS in 2006 and now run 4K watts in flower in a not so legal place. Looking forward to reading your threads.


----------



## Chris Garth (May 24, 2018)

Hey all, Chris here. I'm looking to become a designated grower. I'm in the London, ON region. I'd like to chat with some established DGs. Looking for a mentor or to partner up.


----------



## Novabudd (May 24, 2018)

Chris Garth said:


> Hey all, Chris here. I'm looking to become a designated grower. I'm in the London, ON region. I'd like to chat with some established DGs. Looking for a mentor or to partner up.


Welcome Chris ! Look up Unclebuck here , a wealth of information and a wonderfully friendly guy


----------



## Chris Garth (May 24, 2018)

Novabudd said:


> Welcome Chris ! Look up Unclebuck here , a wealth of information and a wonderfully friendly guy


----------



## Chris Garth (May 24, 2018)

Thanks 'budd!


----------



## Chris Garth (May 24, 2018)

Prairie fire said:


> Howdy folks! I am a life long cannabis aficionado and have been growing for over 40 years. Back in the 70s there was mostly brick Mexican, usually completely seeded and nasty! My Uncle was getting amazing bud around that time...ahhh Columbian, both the red and gold and it was unlike anything back then. We had plenty of local grown "domestic" but always was cheap and poor quality, so I took seeds from the Columbian and grew them in the corn....it turned out better than expected and my friends loved it...thus began my life long love of growing herb! Thank you Ed and Mel, the Growers guide to Marijuana was my bible and l learned SO much from reading it. Fast forward 40 years and I can hardly keep up with all the new techniques and gear but still want to learn it all and I believe rollitup is a great forum to further my growing knowledge. I am blown away by all the great new strains available these days and love to test and phenohunt. Strains that are now pushing 30%? Damn I'm in!!!


----------



## Chris Garth (May 24, 2018)

Hey loved your intro. My entry into the MJ scene was in '78 just in time to experience that Columbian magic...would love some seeds of that strain right about now!


----------



## JustJen (May 24, 2018)

Hey all - nice to find this site and looking forward to supporting the cause while learning. My husband and I live in the midwest with our four kids. 
Be safe out there!

-_jen _


----------



## Novabudd (May 25, 2018)

Welcome Jen , look forward to your thoughts


----------



## 1alexie (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am Alex and I am the latest addition to this community. It is so nice to meet you all!


----------



## Mikebuds (Jun 10, 2018)

What's up fellow grower/smokers? Nice to be here at a very friendly and informative site. I've been reading forums, oh I joined yesterday, I think or Friday. Damn I don't remember! Lol I'm gonna start a grow journal tomorrow. Gotta get up at 3:50am to go to work. Night all see ya tomorrow


----------



## Bodean (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello all. New to the forum, but have been gardening a few years. Still lots to learn. Hope to continue getting better results in the garden while picking everones brain. Have a great day !


----------



## Northernone666 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello I've just transplanted my girls into a bigger home. They are 7\8 days into noticeable buds. Has anyone done this? Any tips


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jul 3, 2018)

welcome everyone, happy growing everyday


----------



## Joe_doe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi, here to introduce myself. Outdoor grower passionate about growing all plants - interested in medicinal applications, plant genetics, no till and chemical extraction - stumbled upon the forum in my research into extracts and salves. Will hopefully be posting soon - am currently prepping for my first QWISO extraction and will have questions in future


----------



## Montuno (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello to everybody, ladies and gentelmen.
I'm an outdoor grower, too. 
Best wishes.


----------



## Jay G (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi all. Just signed up yestaday!!!! Lookn forward to gettin to kno some of u... im from PG County Maryland... just gettn back growin after bout 10yr break!!! Sooo excited, on a budget, just easin my way back n!!


----------



## Jay G (Jul 23, 2018)

bmiller said:


> Here I go, and can't believe it! I just recently got on facebook, also can't believe that. I really appreciate the knowledge, wisdom and experience I receive from this site. THANK YOU GROWERS !! I know you have saved me many of f--k ups! THANKS AGAIN! I've outside in/on Big Island for years. Without Internet! Last five years been growing inside, and with out a doubt...I'm hooked! Looking at Aero/stickbuds or there are so many ways to grow good bud. I'm just researching and trying to figure which way to go and of course...Money:"root of all evil" Gotta have it, damn it! This will determine which way! I'm new to all this socializing, and how to post/forums/threads. Please have patience! I no most of you do, I've read and read how you good people keep answering the same questions! WELL DONE FOLKS and Thanks again!


Whats up bmiller, u sound alot like me...havent got a Facebook yet.lol.but comin soon...also new to the socializing, how to post and whatever...just started growing again after a 10 yr break.. maybe we can help each other learn...


----------



## Jay G (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladysmokesalot said:


> Hey everyone! Me and my bf just moved we now reside in Mississippi and are trying to make some new friends  We are both laid back tokers and hoping to find some nice people in the area


Thats crazy... cause my wifes dad has been tryin to get us to move to Mississippi for years, thats where he lives... we live in Maryland and always figured we'd hate it out there, at least at first (not much to do). But we're still considering it.. maybe u can lemme kno how it goes for u guys, sway my opinion. Who knows maybe u can change our minds, we cld b neighbors one day! Her Dads in Beluxi... Where r u guys, and whered u move from, if u dont mind... best wishes. Jay


----------



## Jay G (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladysmokesalot said:


> Hey everyone! Me and my bf just moved we now reside in Mississippi and are trying to make some new friends  We are both laid back tokers and hoping to find some nice people in the area


Just realized how old ur post was...still curious how its wrkn out for u guys


----------



## pshann (Aug 4, 2018)

I just posted in diluted urine I took a test and was wondering what you all thought I live in west by god Virginia I have not smoked in a little while which sucks lol but ill live lol any input will be helpful thanks guys I also will be back with some growing ideas as I love to grow so again thanks


----------



## Jay G (Aug 4, 2018)

pshann said:


> I just posted in diluted urine I took a test and was wondering what you all thought I live in west by god Virginia I have not smoked in a little while which sucks lol but ill live lol any input will be helpful thanks guys I also will be back with some growing ideas as I love to grow so again thanks


Not sure where diluted urine is....whats th prob?


----------



## jaanshayari (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks Dear. 
i will follow the forum roles i promise to write good ideas and works


----------



## Flanging Scransom (Aug 16, 2018)

Greets, y'all. I haven't grown in ages (and then it was in a coffee can in a south facing window -- results were, uhh, unspectacular). Starting up again, but a little more serious this time. I cobbled together the makings of a primitive DWC setup and am gonna start the new adventure with some Jack Herer Auto seeds that found their way to me.


----------



## Jay G (Aug 16, 2018)

Flanging Scransom said:


> Greets, y'all. I haven't grown in ages (and then it was in a coffee can in a south facing window -- results were, uhh, unspectacular). Starting up again, but a little more serious this time. I cobbled together the makings of a primitive DWC setup and am gonna start the new adventure with some Jack Herer Auto seeds that found their way to me.


Welcome


----------



## Fishpoopgrower (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey peeps just a guy from bc growing in Alberta pretty new to all this been growing almost everything my whole life exotics to straight skunk joined the site cause have learned a lot from you peeps on my journey to perfection of course not there yet but everyday I get one day closer to my goal been doing aquaponics call my junk fish poop straight up vegan uplifting and enjoyable only doing it for me as my own satisfaction and I’ve made myself proud so saying hello and thanks to all you guys and your experiences it’s helped me out a lot


----------



## Jay G (Aug 20, 2018)

Hippiest intro ever!!! Lls!* Welcome bruh!*


----------



## Merica_Mike (Aug 23, 2018)

What's up fellow growers? This place is full of so much good information its insane! I love it!!!


----------



## Edgarheythere (Aug 28, 2018)

Heyyy.


----------



## explaura (Aug 28, 2018)

Awesome thank you! Excited to get acquainted


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2018)

explaura said:


> Awesome thank you! Excited to get acquainted





Edgarheythere said:


> Heyyy.





Fishpoopgrower said:


> Hey peeps just a guy from bc growing in Alberta pretty new to all this been growing almost everything my whole life exotics to straight skunk joined the site cause have learned a lot from you peeps on my journey to perfection of course not there yet but everyday I get one day closer to my goal been doing aquaponics call my junk fish poop straight up vegan uplifting and enjoyable only doing it for me as my own satisfaction and I’ve made myself proud so saying hello and thanks to all you guys and your experiences it’s helped me out a lot


Welcome to RIU!


----------



## MisterKister (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey what up peeps? New to this site but I've got more than a few grows under my belt. Far from a know it all when it comes to ganja. Right now I'm growing under a 1000watter with a scrog net The strain is mk ultra x bubblegum 20 some days into flower. Hit me up with questions if you want.


----------



## FunCatLady2017 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey there, got 3 seedlings of MK Ultra Fast. Looking forward to this grow.


----------



## FunCatLady2017 (Aug 31, 2018)

MisterKister said:


> Hey what up peeps? New to this site but I've got more than a few grows under my belt. Far from a know it all when it comes to ganja. Right now I'm growing under a 1000watter with a scrog net The strain is mk ultra x bubblegum 20 some days into flower. Hit me up with questions if you want.


Im just getting my seeds growing. I would love to have someone to talk to who has grown this before. I grew 3 last year and thought they were wonderful and so I am trying it again.

Yours look much larger than mine got. How much did you harvest from your plant?


----------



## MisterKister (Sep 1, 2018)

FunCatLady2017 said:


> Im just getting my seeds growing. I would love to have someone to talk to who has grown this before. I grew 3 last year and thought they were wonderful and so I am trying it again.
> 
> Yours look much larger than mine got. How much did you harvest from your plant?


 I don't know yet..lol Last time I grew it I had over 2 lbs from 6 plants


----------



## FunCatLady2017 (Sep 1, 2018)

MisterKister said:


> I don't know yet..lol Last time I grew it I had over 2 lbs from 6 plants


Any growing tips or advice?


----------



## MisterKister (Sep 1, 2018)

It handles nutrients really well.. Be sure to top them too


----------



## CrudeDude (Sep 9, 2018)

Havin a token good time reading the existing posts so far. LOTS of great info and experienced users here. Glad to be apart of the group. #leagalizeeverywhere


----------



## Gman21fun (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks for such a warm welcome iam looking forward to meeting many new people here and havinv some good session much love. "G"man


----------



## i'm_invisible (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm here and *i'm_invisible*

Socal baby, plunking away at my hobby with benefits. Hi everybody!


----------



## Earl Dean Smooter (Sep 21, 2018)

not new ... but here again after a hiatus...I usually didn't log in when visiting RIU


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 22, 2018)

i'm_invisible said:


> I'm here and *i'm_invisible*
> 
> Socal baby, plunking away at my hobby with benefits. Hi everybody!


Hey I know you LOL


----------



## i'm_invisible (Sep 22, 2018)

SoCal, growing since 74', pothead for life! I'm broken in every way and I'm happy with that! I always have more to learn!

With my green suit I am camo...


----------



## i'm_invisible (Sep 22, 2018)

STIGGY said:


> Hey I know you LOL



Ssshhhh! I'm_ivisible

Wheres the like button?


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 23, 2018)

i'm_invisible said:


> SoCal, growing since 74', pothead for life! I'm broken in every way and I'm happy with that! I always have more to learn!
> 
> With my green suit I am camo...
> 
> ...


ThisMan Grows Great weed


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 23, 2018)

Earl Dean Smooter said:


> not new ... but here again after a hiatus...I usually didn't log in when visiting RIU


Another Great Grower of the Ganja
Glad to see you Brother


----------



## TheBubbleGum (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi everyone. My name is Leo and I'm from Italy. I just started smoking a few months back and I'm looking for suggestions!


----------



## i'm_invisible (Sep 24, 2018)

TheBubbleGum said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Leo and I'm from Italy. I just started smoking a few months back and I'm looking for suggestions!



Hey bud


----------



## Lostcoastdoja (Oct 20, 2018)

What’s up all sentience! I’m Doja, born and raised here in Sohum, second generation medical grower /farmer and breeder well known here in the triangle. I’m strictly medical for my self, my friends and family who cannot grow themselves and then we donate cannabis to those living on the fring who need help and if possible anyone in need who simply can’t afford meds. I advocate for people to treat themselves knowledgeably and responsibley with high quality cannabis combined with meditation (a wholistic approach ) first before taking chemical drugs or narcatics and potentially destroying parts of there bodies or brain with pharmaceuticals designed to mask symptoms and not heal.
I am all about positivity, Buddhist philosophy as well as Rastafarian beliefs and reseoning, the power of the earth, Gaia , Jah andvthe extremely powerful magnetic energy effecting all of us do to the metals in the earth and the veins of it that run through other minerals, picture a iron mine or gold/silver. Those heady metals run inside other minerals(rocks or even other metals. ) we all are aware of the heavy metals in our bodies do to our diets and atmosphere which have a magnetic reaction with the earths energy. This is why some places give us strange or relaxing feelings when we’ve never been there. The remedy is collecting and positively charging crystals (I’ll talk more later on this) minerals, fossils, and working your chakra system so we are more conscious. When it comes down to it that’s my goal is becoming more conscious and helping others. No agenda. Just love that’s something you must always ask, what’s this persons agenda? Especially news. 

I own and run Doja Genetics Seed Co as well as CalifOregon seeds. Both are non profit focusing on breeding the best genetics in California and Oregon and making them available to the patients who need them most. I focus most on chem dawg/og/diesel family genetics since they are the ultimate expression of potency, quality, flavor (and a diversity among them as well as having everything from very sat dom to very indica/afghanica dom genotypes and phenotypes , plus quantity yields ... there’s no question in my mind why these genetics dominate the medical market and have been for 20 some years. Wheather it super diesel, star dawg, sour kush, gg#4 ( which I was sent clones from Josie whales and spread the freely amongst Humboldt and mendo grows for free. I got them for free and jw said it was cool to spread and now it’s in the top 3 most often grown strains in Humboldt and not one thank you besides the growers I gave he cuts I made to. I still pass cuts for free or extremely cheap. Just to cover my costs. I love doing it so it’s a labor of love and I feel like I should be paying you all for getting to do this the last 20 plus years. 

I also love hashish especially super terpy oil, live resin or even bubble if it’s full melt. Still got bags though and break em out every harvest for a run of beautiful trim collect the full melt (usually 73u But some Rhône’s the 45 if it’s a sativa) and turn the rest into shatter or honeycomb. Wow ok I’m gonna cut it off there. Stoked to be apart of the discussions and meeting some good open minded folks! #onetribeonelove
Jahnless!


----------



## beercan (Oct 21, 2018)

all I can say is wow! wicked cool site glad to be a part and chat with ya'll


----------



## blake9999 (Oct 21, 2018)

Gee... someone sounds crankey this morning.


----------



## CoolDiskoDan (Oct 23, 2018)

Hello RIU

Long time avid lurker on this site, had to join the fray. Medical patient here in PA just saying hello. There are a ton of great threads on this site, so just a thank you to those folks educating us from your experiences. I love how the herb allows you to continue to learn, year after year of continued passion, we are all still students to this unifying plant.

Peace. 

ps-
& f off trolls.


----------



## NorCalSlimmm (Nov 11, 2018)

Top of the morning! I have started a new venture into growing for myself and have been told that this is the place that I need to be. I am stoked to be here with all of you. Time to RIU!


----------



## Bushy Bill (Nov 16, 2018)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Hi there , I haven't been a member of a forum like this since Overgrow . Cant believe how things have changed . Decided to start growing again after 15 years just because I enjoyed growing so much back then and now its leagale


----------



## ISRA_ELITE (Dec 1, 2018)

Greetings people...!!

Been sitting on the fence for a while observing some of you great fo'2any growers...decided to step-up and be counted...been growing for a good 20 years (indoor) I ain't no master grower but I do have the ability to produce.

Been bean hoarding too...created some personal strains...pollen chucking once in a while...

I've got a grow on at the mo' (vertical)...

Gonna start a thread.....

Anyway glad to be part of the community...!!

Blessings to all...peace.


----------



## zzeroo (Dec 26, 2018)

sorry I didn't read before I posted


----------



## NightFlight (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello RIU and I am stoked to get started. I am in it for personal medical and I have been a lurker here for awhile and thought I would make it official and join the group. This site is an invaluable resource and thanks for having me.


----------



## TheScrant0nStrangl3r (Feb 10, 2019)

This is a great website! New for awhile but just finally saying hi!


----------



## TheScrant0nStrangl3r (Feb 10, 2019)

Does anyone know if you have to have the app to like posts or have i not yet posted enough?


----------



## zzeroo (Feb 10, 2019)

I can't find the rule for that but you gotta be here 48 hours and I believe be liked by a couple of people look around you will find it ...welcome to RIU...your gonna like it here


----------



## TheScrant0nStrangl3r (Feb 10, 2019)

Ahh, thank you! I don't post much so I'm sure that doesnt help me get enough likes.

I mostly creep/read through posts and would just like to be able to like an informative comment or something I agree with.

All in due time I suppose.


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome everyone


----------



## PoppaPuff (Feb 12, 2019)

Great website. Been out of the game for a decade but now i am allowed to grow 14 plants legally so I am starting up again. Already ordered seeds from a few places(using riu seed and review threads)as my medical clones will be a few months apparently. Thought about led but stuck with mh1000w as it's a proven winner. Going to use soil first time around but intend on going dwc soon


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 12, 2019)

PoppaPuff said:


> Great website. Been out of the game for a decade but now i am allowed to grow 14 plants legally so I am starting up again. Already ordered seeds from a few places(using riu seed and review threads)as my medical clones will be a few months apparently. Thought about led but stuck with mh1000w as it's a proven winner. Going to use soil first time around but intend on going dwc soon


Welcome to RIU and Congrats


----------



## zzeroo (Feb 12, 2019)

PoppaPuff said:


> Great website. Been out of the game for a decade but now i am allowed to grow 14 plants legally so I am starting up again. Already ordered seeds from a few places(using riu seed and review threads)as my medical clones will be a few months apparently. Thought about led but stuck with mh1000w as it's a proven winner. Going to use soil first time around but intend on going dwc soon


Welcome to RIU PoppaPuff cool name, I run 2 cmh for veg and I too ran MH in veg until I was turned on to CMH check it out there's a lot of new tech to help the game, it's not like it was for us back in the day.


----------



## PoppaPuff (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah I have just been reading up on cmh. I am very interested. Thanks for the welcome


----------



## ShartyWaffles (Feb 13, 2019)

New to this place but not to growing bud . West coaster water farmer and soil .
Bounced from Gavita DE to led boards / strips and cobs. 

Keeping it green !


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Mar 1, 2019)

Been here for a minute but skipped over this in my pursuit for knowledge. So officially, what's up RIU! This site has been where I've spent most of my time researching so far. Lots of great threads and helpful members. I dove head first into a 4x4 tent RDWC with a dual 315 cmh. A few problems along the way so far but they were all quickly solved with a little advice from the forums. Really enjoying the site so far.


----------



## morugawelder (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello my friends ! Honored to be part of the community ! If its like the "pepper club I belong to , I'm in for a real treat , been part of their community for 6 yrs. learned a ton and taught and shared a ton ! Made a lot of great long distance friends , not here to brag but to be educated and help when I can .

Thanks !


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2019)

morugawelder said:


> Hello my friends ! Honored to be part of the community ! If its like the "pepper club I belong to , I'm in for a real treat , been part of their community for 6 yrs. learned a ton and taught and shared a ton ! Made a lot of great long distance friends , not here to brag but to be educated and help when I can .
> 
> Thanks !


Welcome to RIU


----------



## morugawelder (Mar 23, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Welcome to RIU


Why Thank You !


----------



## Luxbird (Mar 27, 2019)

hello everyone~
glad to be here, Roll it up!!


----------



## New Age United (Mar 27, 2019)

Luxbird said:


> hello everyone~
> glad to be here, Roll it up!!


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Luxbird (Mar 27, 2019)

New Age United said:


> Welcome to RIU


Thank you so much! 
you guys avatars attracted me so much


----------



## New Age United (Mar 27, 2019)

Luxbird said:


> Thank you so much!
> you guys avatars attracted me so much


And theres your first like lol


----------



## Luxbird (Mar 27, 2019)

New Age United said:


> And theres your first like lol


ahahaha~


----------



## SnackPackGG (Apr 3, 2019)

Hello world! new to the forums, and new to growing. Im from canada where its now legal! Woot!


----------



## New Age United (Apr 3, 2019)

SnackPackGG said:


> Hello world! new to the forums, and new to growing. Im from canada where its now legal! Woot!


Welcome to riu


----------



## IDKany1 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi, I been coming here off n on for a year or two finding info... thought maybe I should just sign up so I can see some pics! Washington Medical grower and str8 up pothead... thanks for the join


----------



## Archie ooglie (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello all. I've been hanging out on another forum for over a year and figured it was time to expand, share, increase my knowledge of growing.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 28, 2019)

Archie ooglie said:


> Hello all. I've been hanging out on another forum for over a year and figured it was time to expand, share, increase my knowledge of growing.


Welcome to the neighborhood


----------



## Leef (May 1, 2019)

High folks...Using the place for info for years. Joined to ask some LED questions. Its about time(can view that all bud porn that was forbidden)


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 9, 2019)

Leef said:


> High folks...Using the place for info for years. Joined to ask some LED questions. Its about time(can view that all bud porn that was forbidden)


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Buddy707 (May 21, 2019)

Another newbie to the form…Started growing in the backyard of my South San Francisco home in 1978 in a lean to greenhouse I built next to my garage…although we never saw the sun because it’s always foggy in South City, it was around 80-90* everyday inside and we were able to produce some awesome flowers…we have since moved out more in the valley where we wish we could be in that fog every once in a while due to the abusive heat…but we also have a totally secluded pool in which swim suits are not required and we can lounge while our crops mature close by…

It doesn’t have to be 5 o’clock anywhere to enjoy 420…


----------



## bsett (May 22, 2019)

"Old Fart" here (be 71 in July). Just started smoking pot again after a 35 year hiatus. I am a former Humbolt grower from late 70's to mid-80's (lived up on Elk Ridge off of Perry Meadow Road in Briceland). I gave up on the whole scene after being "CAMPed" on (as a Vietnam combat vet the whole helicopters overhead got to be a little too much).

For the past several years my nephew has been trying to get me to smoke with him. Being a little curious as to how pot had evolved since "back in the day" I told him that if he got hold of some top of the line Humbolt pot I would give it a try.

When he showed up with what he insisted was the best there is I said what the heck and had my first smoke in over 35 years. Well I did get the old familiar buzz but to me the bud just didn't look as pretty or as fresh as I remembered. Also it seemed to burn more like hash then the leafy pot I remembered. It might be because of how marijuana is now processed do to legalization. Having been away from the game for so long I don't really know.

If I am going to resume pot smoking I should a least take control of what I smoke. So I'm back to growing (on a lot smaller scale . Since I already have an indoor grow setup for herbs and veggies the transition only required acquiring seeds. I was pleasantly surprised when I learned there are now "Feminized" seeds. Had to chuckle a bit when I saw they sold for $10 each recalling the time when I would germinate several thousand just to get the 100 or so female starts I required.

If there are any other Humbold "Old Timers" still out there I would love to hear from you. If you hung out in the Cellar bar and knew the owners (Jerry & Cheryl) chances are we either shot a game of pool together or lit one up out on the porch


----------



## min444 (Jun 15, 2019)

Hello everyone. Was reading quite some stuff. Now I'm here


----------



## StrongSeeds (Jun 21, 2019)

New here. 
I was already booted from THCFarmer for "spamming" today. 
So I just want to post here and ask prior to posting.
Will I get banned from this place if I talk about an All natural OMRI listed seed treatment that growers of cannabis, hemp, and row crops would benefit from? 
It makes mychorrizae look useless! 
Beauveria Bassiana is the scientific name. And this specific strain is extremely potent and concentrated. 
Fight off parasitic insects like mites. Elevated protection against pathogens like mold. And it increases yields!


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2019)

StrongSeeds said:


> New here.
> I was already booted from THCFarmer for "spamming" today.
> So I just want to post here and ask prior to posting.
> Will I get banned from this place if I talk about an All natural OMRI listed seed treatment that growers of cannabis, hemp, and row crops would benefit from?
> ...


It really depends 
Sometimes we get new people they come right out the gate repping companies and refuse to do anything else user like that’s pretty spammy 

You can like Netflix you don’t need to spam Netflix on every post comment and make 10 threads about it 
It doesn’t seem natural 

Does that make sense ?


----------



## blondebarbie420 (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello everyone! I live in the beautiful state of Oregon in the southern region to be more precise. Cant wait to explore the rollit up community


----------



## bg241ihc (Jun 30, 2019)

Hello, I'm a first time grower with 7 outdoor female plants. They are all super vigorous and hearty. But I have no idea as to lineage and I saw some posts regarding the breeder (KRE8 Genetics ) on another thread.

I bought 2 varieties, Orange Buttercream and Orange Twist, from a local vape shop as my first such purchase in my life. As a new grower, I didn't think about looking up the genetics or anything else about them since (amila) ; to paraphrase Eddie Murphy from his Delirious routine;, "I was just amazed I was fuckin."

So anyway, does anyone know where info on heritage or genetics for KRE8 Genetics can be found.

These plants, at this time, seem like they are going to be monsters and good producers . I just took 2 clones from each (also my first time) and just want some background on them.

Peace and best regards to all you growers and tokers out there. And everyone else for that matter.


----------



## johnparkers (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi everyone,
My name is John Parker I'm working in a Custom boxes packaging company here we customize the custom boxes of marijuana, CBD, cannabis or other any products.


----------



## I just grow (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi from NY city I just grow trees I’m here to learn I been in this game since the 1985 dad handed me the torch but like dad told me every day something new comes out and you need to stay on top of it love growing trees I’m all about compost teas I don’t like my soil salty I been in a few sites before looking for answer and as soon I had a problem within 1 day I got help from you guys the other sites well you can say I’m still waiting for answers so deleted my account and I’m here with the rollitup crew happy farming and cheers to every one


----------



## beercan (Aug 24, 2019)

Welcome, lots of helpful people here


----------



## Savvy1 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hello fellow gardeners I'm Savvygrower and I am setting up my very first grow here in Washington state under our medical laws. I've been setting up my grow tent over the last 2 months and have had lots of feedback from this forum. I plan on documenting my experience from start to finish and listing all the parts and pieces and ingredients i use. I've been a garden helper for many years but have never established my own setup. I would love to here any advice or feedback on my up coming progress. I will be uploading some progress videos to YouTube @Savvy grower and you can follow me on instagram @savvygrower. 

Keep growing on my dudes.


----------



## puffinonamarley (Sep 4, 2019)

Great Site/Forum Looking forward to the great read and help. Vancouver BC


----------



## Savvy1 (Sep 4, 2019)

puffinonamarley said:


> Great Site/Forum Looking forward to the great read and help. Vancouver BC


Just across the border from you my friend. Whatcom Co. Keep growing on


----------



## Trout2012 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hey everyone thanks for letting me join the group!! Seems like an awesome place to learn some things!! I've figured out how to make a thread, cant figure out how to like someone's yet I'm not the best at this technology stuff, but I'm spending more time reading these forums than watching tv!! Thanks for the add!!!


----------



## bigmikey86 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hey everyone,

New member here from Canada. Just completed my first outdoor grow of Dutch Passions PowerPlant and Auto Seeds Goriila Glue #4. Both turned out great but I’m ready to dive into the indoor growing experience. Looking forward to expanding my knowledge of this amazing plant we all love.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Oct 13, 2019)

I wish I could read


----------



## Dougnsalem (Oct 13, 2019)

SmokeyMcscrogin said:


> I wish I could read


Eye whish eye kuld spel


----------



## hockeye (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello all,
Well I guess I am a newbie here as well as newbie grower again as I used to grow many plants at one time and was used to getting big yields from each plant grew outdoors. So I started growing again with four clones. They end up needing some nursing as they were not even hardened off let alone ready for planting. So it was a big set back as I was at least 3 or 4 weeks behind in planting. I always started my own and had them ready to go when it was time. It was almost almost embarrassing the yield I got this first grow. I will say I forgot a lot of little tricks I used to do but I will learn a lesson from this year and try clones from a top notch growers clones my next grow as the the ones I had seem to have top growing way to soon. One of my grower friend said that they were made dwarf through genetics. He also said I should have topped more. The reason I did not top more was I was late getting them in and set back really was not an option other topping them twice. As I was pushing it at that I thought. I was always told and also read you get better results with seeds dunno how true that is feel free to tell me so I know for sure. 
Started using again after back injury a few years ago which has gotten much worse and several other conditions which I refuse to take pain medication as so many get hooked and truly I was never pain free until I went back to bud as I got my medical card. That was about a year before it was legalized here in Canada. I happen to be from Nova Scotia so it is sold in Nova Scotia Liquor Commission. They are fairly pricey and there top stuff is not as good as I get from a friend or my licensed producer which aw always good but could be great bud. I had some Bruce Banner that was the best I have ever had but hard to get now. Well I think I gave a long enough background.
Nice to be here.


----------



## Texagonian (Nov 10, 2019)

What’s up y’all, just cruising through and figured I’d introduce myself. People call me Tex. Been growing a little over ten years. Live in Potland (Portland), like to chill and chat with like minded peeps


----------



## tpdeharts (Nov 13, 2019)

hello im TP from Missouri love making canna oil have in my oats or coffee in mornings


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello @Texagonian and @tpdeharts and welcome to Roll It Up.


----------



## tpdeharts (Nov 15, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Hello @Texagonian and @tpdeharts and welcome to Roll It Up.


LITE UP!!


----------



## Mopeace (Nov 16, 2019)

Savvy1 said:


> Hello fellow gardeners I'm Savvygrower and I am setting up my very first grow here in Washington state under our medical laws. I've been setting up my grow tent over the last 2 months and have had lots of feedback from this forum. I plan on documenting my experience from start to finish and listing all the parts and pieces and ingredients i use. I've been a garden helper for many years but have never established my own setup. I would love to here any advice or feedback on my up coming progress. I will be uploading some progress videos to YouTube @Savvy grower and you can follow me on instagram @savvygrower.
> 
> Keep growing on my dudes. View attachment 4385396


Love it look right out your window and there she is.great work


----------



## Texagonian (Nov 17, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> Hello @Texagonian and @tpdeharts and welcome to Roll It Up.


Thank you @inDC4now , good to be here.


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello everyone! Just joined a few days ago, long time grower. Check out my 600W LED grow journal!


----------



## Rhodes55 (Nov 27, 2019)

Rhodes55 said:


> Hello everyone! Just joined a few days ago, long time grower. Check out my 600W LED grow journal!







__





Indoor 600W LED - NY Sour Diesel - Manifold - Detailed & Links


10/3/19 - Germinated a handful of seeds from the inventory of seeds I collected over the years. Separated “random seeds” from what I presume are sour diesel. After two days, 9 of them had tails coming out of them. Planted them in red solo cups, in shitty Walmart organic soil while I was waiting...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Canuck2463 (Nov 30, 2019)

Top of her afternoon. I'm here to check out this cool site and learn F.N.


----------



## inDC4now (Nov 30, 2019)

Canuck2463 said:


> Top of her afternoon. I'm here to check out this cool site and learn F.N.


Welcome to Roll It Up @Canuck2463


----------



## Groenegroeier (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi All, new here as well. Looking forward to start growing already!


----------



## MickAff (Dec 6, 2019)

G'day all. Just got my first seeds, and was sent here by a friend, to learn how to grow. Thanks for having me.

Melbourne , Australia


----------



## Texagonian (Dec 8, 2019)

MickAff said:


> G'day all. Just got my first seeds, and was sent here by a friend, to learn how to grow. Thanks for having me.
> 
> Melbourne , Australia


Welcome!


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 8, 2019)

MickAff said:


> G'day all. Just got my first seeds, and was sent here by a friend, to learn how to grow. Thanks for having me.
> 
> Melbourne , Australia


@MickAff welcome to Roll It Up. What are you growing first?


----------



## MickAff (Dec 9, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> @MickAff welcome to Roll It Up. What are you growing first?


G'day inDC4NOW, and thanks for the welcome.

I'm not sure.

3/10 seeds made it to me intact from a friend in Canada. All I know is that they are from Jordan of the island genetics. 
He says they should be fire.
I havent had the heart to tell him 7 were crushed.... 

And I got 25 seeds from an ex workmate.

He says they are blueberry?

I'm not set up to grow yet. 

Hoping to learn from this great site, first


----------



## Mildewman (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi everyone! Im Mildew and i have been off the weed for 3 1/2 years  Wanting to get back into it, so i have set up a 4x4 600w coco system with 4 GG#4 and 2 White Widows (photoperiod) . I did heaps of 400w MH/soil SOG growing about 15 years ago (great weed, terrible yields), but standards have clearly gone way up since then - seeing people yield 1KG in a 4x4 space is just incredible  Even though im out of practice i would like to use all the latest methods - LST / SCROG / cautious defoliate / extra red spectrum and UV LEDS. Got some questions about the 660/730/UV stuff that i will post in the advanced forum.


----------



## bigtreetron (Dec 14, 2019)

Whats good roll it up


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello @Mildewman and @bigtreetron -- welcome to Roll It Up!!


----------



## MisteryHaze (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello all! 
I am new on this forum, but i have been growin for about 7 years now.. 
Always used HPS/HID, but now i've got some LED lights and pretty happy with them.
I will post some grows over here too! 
Peacee


----------



## Partycypator (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi Guys! 

finnaly registered after so many years. Just wanted to say hello and thanks for all the informations posted here. 

Time for me to contribute as well


----------



## Bluemm (Jan 5, 2020)

Greenys said:


> Glad to be here ! Just posted thread about growing but afraid of smell. Seems like a great site & a great place 2 start !


Get some carbon filters.


----------



## Bluemm (Jan 5, 2020)

Yader said:


> Hello, everybody! I'm a grower from Ukraine, country near the Russia. I had a few indoor grow cycles, some was succesfull, some no. I'm glad to find this forum. Sorry for my English. I hope you understand I have written.


Welcome.


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey everybody
I ´m from far away in little Germany. 
Loving and enjoying plants for almost 20 years now that i finally thought it´s time to register to a solid forum like this one.
Would love to meet some people who love strainhunting with all its different colours,flavours and stuff as much as i do.

Peace, Intastella99


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 6, 2020)

Intastella99 said:


> Hey everybody
> I ´m from far away in little Germany.
> Loving and enjoying plants for almost 20 years now that i finally thought it´s time to register to a solid forum like this one.
> Would love to meet some people who love strainhunting with all its different colours,flavours and stuff as much as i do.
> ...


Welcome 

I'm from the opposite side of the world in New Zealand. I would love to visit your country and do a few laps of the Nuerburgring one day.

I hope you enjoy your time here and find some good friends and lots of knowledge.


----------



## Intastella99 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mitchician said:


> Welcome
> 
> I'm from the opposite side of the world in New Zealand. I would love to visit your country and do a few laps of the Nuerburgring one day.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your time here and find some good friends and lots of knowledge.


Thanks! 

Haha,nice. That´s one time around the world from here i guess?! 

If you ever come over here just let me know.

OF course New Zealand must be nice too. You definetly are having the better weather over there.


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes we have perfect weather here, I feel bad for saying it but we're even getting some nice shade and lower temperatures from the smoke drifting over from Australia.. Please send them some of your rain and snow, they really need it right now..

Thank you, if I ever do make it to Germany I will surely let you know.


----------



## inDC4now (Jan 20, 2020)

Partycypator said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> finnaly registered after so many years. Just wanted to say hello and thanks for all the informations posted here.
> 
> Time for me to contribute as well


Welcome to Roll It Up @Partycypator


----------



## SrRantanplan (Jan 23, 2020)

*Hi All...*
I'm from Portugal, just want to send good karma to all my brothers....


----------



## SunRunGun (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello all!! From Tulsa Oklahoma, been a long time in the back but now in the sunlight!
Plenty of good reading here.


----------



## inDC4now (Jan 31, 2020)

SunRunGun said:


> Hello all!! From Tulsa Oklahoma, been a long time in the back but now in the sunlight!
> Plenty of good reading here.


Indeed there is plenty of good reading here @SunRunGun -- welcome to Roll It Up!


----------



## ProNoobGrower (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey hello every one!!!I am from Greece and i am happy to be a member here.
I hope to learn some basic stuff for my indoor grow with you guyz.
Nice day to all of you.


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 27, 2020)

ProNoobGrower said:


> Hey hello every one!!!I am from Greece and i am happy to be a member here.
> I hope to learn some basic stuff for my indoor grow with you guyz.
> Nice day to all of you.


Welcome to Roll It Up @ProNoobGrower


----------



## angrybudcom (Mar 7, 2020)

Hey everybuds! I love weed like anyone else here   

I think the best weed in the world grows in *Sri Lanka*, second best - from *Chuy Valley*

It's mad in Cambodia, they pack it into happy pizza, and it's legal. Here's the inspiration (resto's logo is real)


----------



## Ulookinatmepal (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi all,
Firstly; **Disclaimer** - Cannabis cultivation is illegal here in the UK (like anyone has the right to a). tell somebody else what they can and can't do, or b). outlaw a completely natural process), so all my posts are referring to either hypothetical, fantasy or imagined situations and any images I may post are either digitally created by me or stock images used under license  

"Seasoned Novice" here, growing for 4 years, always from seed in soil, strictly organic (apart from the indoor, self-built environment!) and been toppin' and scroggin' from grow no. 3. Had ups and downs but always learning from and loving my little ladies.
Grateful for all the info shared here and looking forward to putting my 2p's worth in sometime soon!


----------



## saint0192 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi all,

This is the second time around as a grower - I used to do it with a small HPS and MH in a home built armoire/cabinet using deep water culture and a home built exhaust system. I managed to pull 3-4 ounces a month once I started cloning and ran a small scale SoG. I'm revisiting my favorite hobby years later with more money, better organization, and a lot more diverse skillset to make this go well.

I'll start to document my system shortly in the proper section of the forum, I have a full grow journal for this grow so far as well as a self-coded complete Raspberry Pi environmental control system that has been bomb so far. My current crop of ladies is about 1 month from planting seeds, and it is going shockingly better than I've ever seen - the new LED grow lights I'm using are amazing!

Anyway, I'm sure I'll catch up with y'all over time in the forums - glad to be here!


----------



## Kikismokes (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello! I'm a newbie grower. I love plants and I have a lot of them (regular house plants). I also love to smoke, so I decided to combine the two and grow my own smoke. 

I am starting with a small closet grow. I've been doing a lot of reading on this forum and there is so much good info here! I'm also a hands on type of gal, so here goes....


----------



## spek9 (Apr 7, 2020)

Kikismokes said:


> Hello! I'm a newbie grower. I love plants and I have a lot of them (regular house plants). I also love to smoke, so I decided to combine the two and grow my own smoke.
> 
> I am starting with a small closet grow. I've been doing a lot of reading on this forum and there is so much good info here! I'm also a hands on type of gal, so here goes....


It's nice to see more women entering the fray.

Welcome, and happy growing!


----------



## Kikismokes (Apr 7, 2020)

spek9 said:


> It's nice to see more women entering the fray.
> 
> Welcome, and happy growing!


Thanks! It's good to be welcomed! I have tons of confidence in caring for my other plants and I'm hoping that with time I'll feel the same about this.


----------



## Bigsmoker4204life (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey yall I'm a mi native grow up in Central now live in northing MI around the gaylord area. Im a 2ed year grower (legally) lol
Who all from Michigan here?


----------



## LikeANewbie (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi there!! I'm a newbie indoor grower. Love the content of this orum i'm reading it for a long time and now becoming to member. Excited to meet new people and masters so let's go on. Stay high stay healty.


----------



## Wangdoodler (Apr 24, 2020)

Wasssup, I got say, living in a state that highly encourages the growing and consumption of marijuana is a fine way to live. I’ve been growing for 3 years now and have referenced this site on a regular basis and has been a major influence on my results. So I’m looking forward making the plunge to become a new member.


----------



## MsKimmy (May 1, 2020)

Hi everyone. Newbie outdoor grower from NL Canada! This site is becoming invaluable as a prepare for my first grow (Northern Lights Auto).


----------



## CunningCanuk (May 3, 2020)

Hello everyone. 

I'm a new grower with one harvest under my belt. I'm having a great time on my quest to produce some quality chronic. This place has already been a big help.


----------



## Skyehigh13 (May 12, 2020)

Hi guys just just joined hope to get sone good advice thanks sunni growing keeps you going guys cheers


----------



## Skyehigh13 (May 12, 2020)

Thanks cunning canuk im just started so hope to do the same cheers


----------



## Afarah.86 (May 12, 2020)

Hi everyone, I already started talking on threads and didn't introduce myself here. I live in the Netherlands and starting my first grow ever in DWC. I'm excited to join this place to expand my knowledge from experienced growers and get to meet new ppl


----------



## subudai (May 17, 2020)

Hi everyone, long time lurker so i thought it time to be more active


----------



## Doug Dawson (May 24, 2020)

Hello everyone. I never realized this section was here, joined a couple months ago and have gotten some great advise from some fantastic people. I live in Ontario Canada, just cut down my first plant a couple days ago and my second is just starting to flower. Very greatful to find a place with so many helpful people willing to give advise.


----------



## Critical Canuck (Jun 8, 2020)

CunningCanuk said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm a new grower with one harvest under my belt. I'm having a great time on my quest to produce some quality chronic. This place has already been a big help.


I am a new grower as well, working on my first grow right now, sprouted seeds in late April and will be flipping to flower in the next week or two.
For the record, I don't know CunningCanuck, the similarities are a strange coincidence


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jun 8, 2020)

Critical Canuck said:


> I am a new grower as well, working on my first grow right now, sprouted seeds in late April and will be flipping to flower in the next week or two.
> For the record, I don't know CunningCanuck, the similarities are a strange coincidence


Welcome to Board.


----------



## Fax420 (Jun 18, 2020)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Thanka for invite


----------



## Fax420 (Jun 18, 2020)

Awesome ive smoked many strains but here in new york buffalo there is a huge market black market here to make money.


----------



## natwit1 (Jun 28, 2020)

New to the forum! I am a long time user, but new medical cardholder. My card should be here in a couple of weeks, however, our dispensaries in MO aren't open yet, so not sure where I can get a supply until they open. I am so excited about being able to "shop" for cannabis. My whole life, you got what was available, so this will be a new experience for me. I would eventually like to grow my own, however, I do not have a good space for it right now. I look forward to learning a lot on here.


----------



## LISBO4 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi I'm from Portugal lisboa my strain is a sativa dominant gorilla mothers from royalqueenseedsbank


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jun 29, 2020)

LISBO4 said:


> Hi I'm from Portugal lisboa my strain is a sativa dominant gorilla mothers from royalqueenseedsbank


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Jynx42 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey all beginner grower here just joined love the info you find on this site


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 9, 2020)

Cigarjacki said:


> Greetings from Florida, home of the rednecks of the Caribbean.


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 9, 2020)

Jynx42 said:


> Hey all beginner grower here just joined love the info you find on this site


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2020)

I wish that trying to talk on this thing was as easy as growing my pot is lol


----------



## Urei67 (Jul 29, 2020)

What’s Growin on everyone......started growing again after a long 8/9 year hiatus. Born and raised in Los Angeles California I am currently on the hunt for an old friend called Orange Crush, there is a specific phenotype I’m looking for in this strain any help to locate some seed would be gratefully appreciated and also rewarded with seed from the results of the pheno hunt!


----------



## bisleri (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello everyone. First-time grower from Ontario Canada. So far have received some very helpful advice.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Aug 21, 2020)

bisleri said:


> Hello everyone. First-time grower from Ontario Canada. So far have received some very helpful advice.


Welcome to RIU and welcome to the grow community. Always nice to see new growers. I am also in Ontario.


----------



## pookiepal (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi,
Another first timer here, happy to join the community.


----------



## Bagginski (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey, y’all - after hearing this site slammed by meth-heads and coke-mules, I *had* to come see for myself...and so far I like it! Looking forward to being around for a while...and I’m off to explore!


----------



## doug58 (Aug 31, 2020)

First post. Took a year and nine months to finally get a confirmation email?


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2020)

doug58 said:


> First post. Took a year and nine months to finally get a confirmation email?


some email companies had some issues a while back i wouldve just used a different email


----------



## doug58 (Aug 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> some email companies had some issues a while back i wouldve just used a different email


Here now. I can finally click and view pictures which makes the site more enjoyable.


----------



## sunni (Aug 31, 2020)

doug58 said:


> Here now. I can finally click and view pictures which makes the site more enjoyable.


welcome to the most patient user ever lol<3


----------



## doug58 (Aug 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> welcome to the most patient user ever lol<3


Yeah, I joined in January 2019. Been clicking on resend email confirmation every month and finally received one. I have to use free email as I went to an Internet provider that doesn't provide email accounts. Tried again last night and finally got the email.


----------



## Theman5 (Aug 31, 2020)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Just what i was looking for. Thanks


----------



## Make me one (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi everyone just joined after a friend recommended me to the site and it looks amazing, will take some time looking over everything but looking forward to it


----------



## El Chacal (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello gents. Short time lurker, first time poster. Ready to get stuck in. 

Immense amount of content on this site to get through. Lots to read!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2020)

Make me one said:


> Hi everyone just joined after a friend recommended me to the site and it looks amazing, will take some time looking over everything but looking forward to it


lol posted at 4:19 
Welcome


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 8, 2020)

El Chacal said:


> Hello gents. Short time lurker, first time poster. Ready to get stuck in.
> 
> Immense amount of content on this site to get through. Lots to read!


Don’t forget to ask questions


----------



## El Chacal (Sep 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t forget to ask questions


I plan on doing so! 

Long time UK based smoker getting tired of being let down my dealers, and considering growth options. Currently working my way through the FAQ's and such.


----------



## Make me one (Sep 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> lol posted at 4:19
> Welcome


Thank you


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 9, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Don’t forget to ask questions


Then ignore the response?


----------



## JohnnyCream (Sep 10, 2020)

Whats up boys and girls... happy to be here and learn from all yall! From SoCal....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2020)

Hydro is the desert that 702 NV. We have been marries 18 yrs stopped all pain medication and replaced with 420. We are 4204life


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Sep 28, 2020)

Greetings from Massachusetts! Happy to be aboard!


----------



## pnewf69 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi everyone, new to growing but not to consuming. I planted my first seeds last August, I have been doing a continual harvest, I put 1 or 2 plants into flower each week, and harvest 1 to 2 plants each week. I usually have 6 to 8 strains in the room at a time and have grown 14 strains since i started. I like this method because it gives me a steady supply, no massive harvests and most importantly variety. Most of my friends feel i should not be continually harvesting and should focus on a couple strains. I joined here to see what more experienced growers think of my methods and if i should switch or not. Picture of an outdoor bud for attention lol


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Oct 9, 2020)

pnewf69 said:


> Hi everyone, new to growing but not to consuming. I planted my first seeds last August, I have been doing a continual harvest, I put 1 or 2 plants into flower each week, and harvest 1 to 2 plants each week. I usually have 6 to 8 strains in the room at a time and have grown 14 strains since i started. I like this method because it gives me a steady supply, no massive harvests and most importantly variety. Most of my friends feel i should not be continually harvesting and should focus on a couple strains. I joined here to see what more experienced growers think of my methods and if i should switch or not. Picture of an outdoor bud for attention lolView attachment 4708197


Looks very tasty! 

I would say stick with whatever method works for you. Your friends can stick to whatever works for them, assuming that they even grow.


----------



## Ellement (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello everybody, I admit I have used your site for quite a bit of useful information. I decided I should join and share. I am hoping to be able to help others and share in what has been a passion and pleasure for me. I also decided to share a great CCTV clip of 'how not to stake a plant' the plant and farmer were not injured in the making of this clip.









received_709995063063004.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## Madmike79 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi I'm mike from UK joined forum yesterday it's a quality site with a mass of knowledge and experienced people so happy I came across this already have so much useful info thank you


----------



## PanJapa (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi Everybody!
I am new on this forum! Greetings from Netherlands!


----------



## J232 (Oct 23, 2020)

PanJapa said:


> Hi Everybody!
> I am new on this forum! Greetings from Netherlands!


Hey what’s up, welcome!


----------



## PanJapa (Oct 23, 2020)

J232 said:


> Hey what’s up, welcome!


I am fine thanks! I found that forum when I was looking for information how to build COB led panels to grow. COB`s are new for me, before I was growing under HPS`s. I hope you are fine as well!


----------



## J232 (Oct 23, 2020)

PanJapa said:


> I fine thanks! I found that forum when I was looking for information how to build COB led panels to grow. COB`s are new for me, before I was growing under HPS`s. I hope you are fine as well!


Alls good here, thanks.  Well you found the right place, there is some top diy led talent and great knowledge here.


----------



## kissmehardb4ugo (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello, new here...looking to meet some cool people, love smoking and hearing about new strains


----------



## HillBillyHerbGrower (Oct 30, 2020)

Finally joining the party. Nice to see an old school forum still killing it!


----------



## amicustoast (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks so much I literally just signed up on here and so far everything's been incredibly easy to navigate and people have been incredibly helpful. What a chill site this seems to be, thank you again


----------



## Noteboek (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi everyone just joined today, am a grower on industrial hemp( greenhouse ) in Ontario just started harvesting my first crop and it has been a very inte
resting grow so far


----------



## sfsdfuturegrower (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi, I just joined today. My state voted to approve med and rec at the same time. I am joining because of all the super knowledgeable growers here. I am looking forward to growing within my state laws and also hope to win a cultivation license.


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 17, 2020)

sfsdfuturegrower said:


> Hi, I just joined today. My state voted to approve med and rec at the same time. I am joining because of all the super knowledgeable growers here. I am looking forward to growing within my state laws and also hope to win a cultivation license.


Welcome to RIU


----------



## sfsdfuturegrower (Nov 17, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> Welcome to RIU


Thank you Doug.


----------



## Fedlerius (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi all from Atlanta! Smoking is just my Mickey Mouse habit, but it will be interesting to make some new friends that can take the view


----------



## Ausgezeichnet (Nov 25, 2020)

Here from AZ. We finally going REC. super beginner. my friend showed me this beautiful place of knowledge.


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 6, 2020)

Hey, here from NY. Moving to AZ soon Ausgezeichnet.... well when my husband retires.... NY for now. 
Just started growing to save $$ during Corona.... I'm on my second grow. here to learn..... 
Have a Blessed Day.....!!!!


----------



## Pebblesbambam (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi! Me and my hubs just moved, a lot more space now to grow. haven't grown in a while, so interested to see all the developments since then. Happy to be here with y'all!


----------



## Wastei (Dec 8, 2020)

Noteboek said:


> Hi everyone just joined today, am a grower on industrial hemp( greenhouse ) in Ontario just started harvesting my first crop and it has been a very inte
> resting grow so far


Just keep away from the Politics forum and you'll be just fine! Lol


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 8, 2020)

Noteboek said:


> Hi everyone just joined today, am a grower on industrial hemp( greenhouse ) in Ontario just started harvesting my first crop and it has been a very inte
> resting grow so far


I just joined too..... I'm just from South of you...... Can't wait for the boarder to open up again!!!!! I miss Canada


----------



## Rc51 (Dec 12, 2020)

Hello everyone! Of all the forums come across this one seems to have the chilliest of vibes. I like that and I appreciate that. About a year ago growing was practically prescribed to me for PTSD. And they were right. I wish I would have done this years ago. A lot of good info on here looking forward to learning more.


----------



## rembrandt100 (Dec 13, 2020)

Evening guys. I have been reading for a few days and decided to join. I am in Toronto Canada. I have had 2 grows of 4 plants each outside in last 2 summers. First summer it was unknown seed, second was 2 unknown and 2 White Widow. This season I will start the last 2 White Widow seeds and 2 other that will be auto's.


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 13, 2020)

rembrandt100 said:


> Evening guys. I have been reading for a few days and decided to join. I am in Toronto Canada. I have had 2 grows of 4 plants each outside in last 2 summers. First summer it was unknown seed, second was 2 unknown and 2 White Widow. This season I will start the last 2 White Widow seeds and 2 other that will be auto's.


Hey! I am from across the border from you... near Buffalo.


----------



## Muffinman4.20 (Dec 27, 2020)

Been reading for a while an decided to join - from Manchester, England - been at it for years an learning something new everyday !
Love growing and anything related - always searching for that new fire 
peace guys an girls thanks for having me


----------



## BasicBucket (Dec 28, 2020)

Hey all. I decided to make an account after all the very useful tips I've read from here. I am from Texas and am currently doing DWC as a first time grower. My father has been growing DWC for many years now and I finally decided to give it a try. 

Love from Texas, ya'll!


----------



## BooGuy84 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi Everyone. I have been reading here for a while now and decided to create an account. I am from Canada somewhere in Quebec and i have done couple Grow yet. Im happy to be here and sorry for my english, it can be a little bad sometime but i try not to.

Cheers


----------



## DiFabz (Jan 8, 2021)

Hey Everyone! Just a single dad residing in Niagara Falls Ontario, Canada. Cannabis cultivation, pheno hunting, and indoor garden design are my passions. I have previous cannabis cultivation experience, however, I wanted to wait until my kids were old enough (16 and 17) before I returned to my passion. 3 months in and loving every minute of it, I decided it was best to join a forum. Here I am, and thanks for having me. I have A LOT of info to catch up on. Cannabis cultivation has come some way since the early 2000's.


----------



## Bodah1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello! Just doing my dues, appreciate you guys and ty for all the posts. This website helps me learn so much, cant wait to start getting good enough to share. Nite!


----------



## MickeyFins (Jan 14, 2021)

I've been reading and researching these threads for a while. Great content in here. I'm joining to learn and contribute.


----------



## MadCap_Mcgivver (Jan 17, 2021)

What's up RIU, new member here. Looking forward to your replies!


----------



## EZHAZE (Jan 29, 2021)

This is the first forum that I have ever joined, but I plan to join a couple of others. I want to say thank you to all of the nameless and faceless people out there, who I will likely never meet, byt have learned so much from. I have been growing on a small scale for a few years now and these forums, along with actual experience, has taught me so much. I hope to be able to contribute by sharing some of what I have learned with others and continue to learn from others.


----------



## TheVirginGrower (Jan 29, 2021)

Hello everyone, good to finally join. Just posted in newbie central about my first ever grow. Thanks for having me and for all your help and camaraderie in advance.


----------



## TheVirginGrower (Jan 29, 2021)

TheVirginGrower said:


> Hello everyone, good to finally join. Just posted in newbie central about my first ever grow. Thanks for having me and for all your help and camaraderie in advance.


my apologies if anyone tried to lookup my post but i think, after having searched the forum that my post is awaiting approval as it may have got caught in the spam filter. please help when you can. the one comment made before it disappeared was that my post was too long and i should've put the pictures first. apologies if that was the reason.


----------



## whoaday (Jan 31, 2021)

merning RIU, glad to be here. hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 31, 2021)

whoaday said:


> merning RIU, glad to be here. hope everyone is having a great day!


Welcome to RIU


----------



## JimmyJackCorn (Feb 1, 2021)

Started my first real grow from seed in November, and I've been researching a lot. Research led me here a couple times, so I decided to join.

I've been gardening for years, starting herb and fruit seeds for fun. Since Montana lets me grow four weed plants now, the equipment has been repurposed--just had to pick up a few new toys (pH tester, second light for clones, etc.).

Seeyall around.


----------



## Txhellhound01 (Feb 2, 2021)

BasicBucket said:


> Hey all. I decided to make an account after all the very useful tips I've read from here. I am from Texas and am currently doing DWC as a first time grower. My father has been growing DWC for many years now and I finally decided to give it a try.
> 
> Love from Texas, ya'll!


Howdy fellow texan!!


----------



## Spdrwbr2.0 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello RIU, about ten years ago i discovered this community. I learned a whole lot from few great folks. In 2010 life forced me to give up my garden. Now im blessed enough to have a safe place and a job that will give me a little room for investment. Im super excited to be back. Im here to make a couple of like-minded friends, learn from their experiences and share my own.


----------



## Dorian2 (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi Rollitup. I've lurked here for a bit so I guess I should introduce myself. I'm in Edmonton Alberta and have been growing only for a couple of years. Currently on my 3rd grow....2nd indoors. Have a couple of Blue Mystic Auto's in their 6th week right now. I have outside growing experience with tomatoes, peppers etc so I have a good feel for the basics. Learned a lot in the 2 previous grows, along with the latest. Look forward to contributing something worthwhile to the forum. Here's a pic of where I am currently.


----------



## Elizabetha (Mar 3, 2021)

Nice to be here. Xx Reading and learning.


----------



## SnowyCrow_ (Mar 6, 2021)

Hiya! This is an awesome place with a wealth of information! Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 6, 2021)

This site is out of site.


----------



## Flowtrail55 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hey everyone.
New grower and smoker. 
Started messing with cannabis last June. After years of being peer pressured lol. Glad I waited till I was older to partake. 

Starting my first grow down in SoCal.
Space bucket with organics. 
I'm sure I'll post my grow soon enough!


----------



## Destroyer of chairs (Mar 10, 2021)

Flowtrail55 said:


> Hey everyone.
> New grower and smoker.
> Started messing with cannabis last June. After years of being peer pressured lol. Glad I waited till I was older to partake.
> 
> ...


Wish I started sooner and maybe my Alkohol habits as young wouldnt be as bad.


----------



## EFRS-LA (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello . New member here. Los Angeles area, “Mecca of cannabis” so they say . Grower, pheno hunter, cannabis connoisseur. Always eager to learn new things about the industry.


----------



## Dimitry (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello, i'm new member here trying to select some good females for outside and maybe for some cloning, advice always welcome


----------



## mojonz (Mar 26, 2021)

Hello from New Zealand.


----------



## burtmungus (Mar 26, 2021)

Hey greetings from Oregon everyone! I am starting up my first TLO grow, starting from seed, and then moving plants outdoorz. Today in the mail my org. soil, perlite, coconut coir, blood meal & all-purpose org. fertilizer arrived!!!


----------



## mojonz (Mar 26, 2021)

I need seed


----------



## Yande (Mar 29, 2021)

Hi All,
Yande= Though I'm a white fella, many many years ago I borrowed this Aboriginal term for Marijuana as my nick, and the name has stuck ever since. As in, smokin' some yande, Pron. Yarn- dee.
Main previous Interests/Forums have been Watches and Tropical Fish (both of which I still actively participate in) though have been banned from one or more of each of those over the years. You get that! Now lets see how far we get here. 
I'm 62, and well, tried most, and have had problems with most drugs over the past 5 decades. Life is now, well let's say, these days I'm responsible and productive with my own business, wife and house. Never been more content. How I ever achived that, well... hehe.. Fucking lucky and I just kept trying, plus met the right woman. 
Put in a small DWC system around 25 years ago which went quite well, since then my DOC's have varied. Not much of a smoker of late, but want to get back to it with the hope of drinking less. Had Hep C, liver Cancer etc. now all sorted, so yeah I am a pretty open sort of bloke, not many secrets here.
Presently been waiting on seeds (Amnesia Haze from Attitude) for the past 26 days. Those days spent preparing my space, 1m x 1m x 1.8 with a Mars hydro TSW2000. 6" carbon filter, External res, air-water pumps, nukes, meters etc. Just reading, researching and bidng my time until my beans arrive. Learning the lingo also!!
Speaking of Beans, I'm a Nut Roaster by trade, hence the Squirrell, with the watch!. Yeah, I "flog me nuts" for a living. Love it.


----------



## old_smoke (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi everyone. Oldish guy with youngish girlfriend who has teenage son totally into weed. Our “bonding” project is to grow a couple plants. We bought some feminized GSK and have some bag seed too. We’ll grow 3 to 5 plants with one in the ground and the rest in 5 gal pots. We live in the Northeast US.

The last time I grew weed was >30 years ago when I had a small farm. We planted beside the manure pile. Pulled the males and left the plants alone until before the first hard frost. Cut down the whole plant and laid them on top of the hay to dry. It wasn’t potent stuff, but super smooth.

I’ve been reading the forum for a couple weeks and have found a huge amount of great information. Thanks to everyone who shares their knowledge.


----------



## lilghost05 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi yall, looking to learn throughout the posting and finding great sources to understand growing this plant. Look forward to meeting more in group.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 3, 2021)

old_smoke said:


> Hi everyone. Oldish guy with youngish girlfriend who has teenage son totally into weed. Our “bonding” project is to grow a couple plants. We bought some feminized GSK and have some bag seed too. We’ll grow 3 to 5 plants with one in the ground and the rest in 5 gal pots. We live in the Northeast US.
> 
> The last time I grew weed was >30 years ago when I had a small farm. We planted beside the manure pile. Pulled the males and left the plants alone until before the first hard frost. Cut down the whole plant and laid them on top of the hay to dry. It wasn’t potent stuff, but super smooth.
> 
> I’ve been reading the forum for a couple weeks and have found a huge amount of great information. Thanks to everyone who shares their knowledge.





lilghost05 said:


> Hi yall, looking to learn throughout the posting and finding great sources to understand growing this plant. Look forward to meeting more in group.


Welcome to RIU


----------



## Jiminy_rickets (Apr 8, 2021)

Yoyo bless to all, just got signed up but have been reading threads on here for a few years now. hope I can be of help if needed and want to gain as much knowledge as possible. Thank you for having me.


----------



## Kooks.RedL (Apr 8, 2021)

Hello from the middle east, glad to know about the website. Peace


----------



## Hybridrex (Apr 10, 2021)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


What up. Newbie here to learn.


----------



## Budly McBudface (Apr 13, 2021)

Longtime lurker. Started growing in 2011 with a 2x2 Secret Jardin and an Advanced LED. Moved up to a Gorilla 3x3 with a couple of cheap Mars Hydro panels and some overpriced Kessils. Moved to non-legal state and sold the gear off. Now it's legal here (Arizona ) and I am getting back into the growing game.


Fun marijuana-related fact about me: I have now voted to legalize in three states (Washington, Oregon, and Arizona).


----------



## BeeAreBee (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello all. I Joined a while back. Just been lurking.
Im From Michigan. 
Im running a personal size notill soil bed.


----------



## Limoges Farmer (May 3, 2021)

Hello from Ottawa, Ontario.

Long time census smoker (over 40 years) and grower (first serious grow was in 1993).
I grow about 7 to 10 pounds of bud outdoor every year from 4 plants. My target is 12 pounds, but there's always one plant that lets me down.
My indoor setup: I have a 4 X 3 mother room with a 300 watt Mars Hydro quantum board.
The clippings are taken and placed into a 96 site Turbokloner. That is illuminated with a 240 watt Viparspectra quantum board. It's overkill light-wise, but with the dimmer function I get good coverage while not cooking the cuttings.

From there, they go into the flowering room. This is a 3x5 room with a 3x4 flowering table with aeroponics sprayers with room for 80 plants. These plants are flowered as soon as they are rooted and show signs of vegetative growth.

So there you have it.


----------



## I Am BONGHOLIO (May 15, 2021)

Hey everybody, Bongholio be me. Grew weed in the '90s and early 2000s.ten year sea of green. Took ten years off and a cple yrs ago started back up.


----------



## lanibuds (May 23, 2021)

Greetings to all from France. I am an older, lifelong consumer and a beginning grower, looking for like minded community. This seems to be the place. 
After 2 nervous (not yet legal here) outdoor grows that went smoothly I have moved the operations inside for security. Outside nature seemed to need no help with the magic but inside with me in charge...?

Presently have 2 gorillaglue4 and 1 cbd plant just entering the flowering stage. 

Personal buds and homemade medicinal oil, does not get much better than that.


----------



## I Am BONGHOLIO (May 23, 2021)

Good luck! @lanibuds


----------



## lanibuds (May 24, 2021)

I Am BONGHOLIO said:


> Good luck! @lanibuds


Thanks. So far this beloved plant seems to grow very easily in every attempt. Some beginners luck in play as well.


----------



## degenarteadorn (May 27, 2021)

Greetings from PA, hope to learn a bunch from reading here

Thanks!


----------



## Yande (May 27, 2021)

Bill_Nye said:


> Yooo what's up all?? Much Love!


Best of luck mate. Yeah, it's tough losing a sibling. Lost my younger brother 4 weeks ago, unexpectedly. Just don't know where my head is at with it. Grieving seems to have become greater as time has passed. "Grow on!"


----------



## Bill_Nye (May 28, 2021)

Yande said:


> Best of luck mate. Yeah, it's tough losing a sibling. Lost my younger brother 4 weeks ago, unexpectedly. Just don't know where my head is at with it. Grieving seems to have become greater as time has passed. "Grow on!"


My condolences goes out to you and your family.. I'm sure it's very hard to find peace right now.. It's been a year and 2months since I lost my brother and it still bothers me, his kids, his gf, my kids and our whole family badly.. but the grows must go on. Much love!


----------



## KC1985 (May 31, 2021)

Hey I'm from southern Oregon this is my third outdoor grow just looking for any good advice,started my grow early this year from seed in my green house just looking for good advice


----------



## KC1985 (May 31, 2021)

Those are either shishkaberry or lemon OG I got a mixture of seeds


----------



## KC1985 (May 31, 2021)

And this one is from the plant I grew last year that I found three seeds in evidently it went her me a little bit turning out to be a beautiful plant


----------



## Tracker (May 31, 2021)

KC1985 said:


> Hey I'm from southern Oregon this is my third outdoor grow just looking for any good advice,started my grow early this year from seed in my green house just looking for good adviceView attachment 4913275


Please post this on a separate, new thread.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 31, 2021)

KC1985 said:


> And this one is from the plant I grew last year that I found three seeds in evidently it went her me a little bit turning out to be a beautiful plant


Yer missing an oar in your canoe arnt you


----------



## Louis84 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi.  Thank you for having me be a part of these forums. I have already seen nice conversations and good pictures!


----------



## Voodoo Chile (Jun 2, 2021)

hey folks. Newbie grower, looong time enjoyer. Been benefiting from all the great info and opinions on this site for many months already. Just saw this thread! Thanks to all those who encourage and teach!


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello All!
Newbie here with four seedlings. First time. I planted 6, got 4.
They're about 9-10 days old.
2 of them have 3 cotyledons, and they're bigger than the other two.
The seeds are Klondike Cookies. I have no idea what kind of bud this is. No idea if its auto or photo.

Being that I planted them very late in AZ, I'm unsure how to proceed.
So in an attempt to get ahead of things and give these things a chance to grow properly, today I purchased a 4x2 grow tent, a timer, four T5's, and some nutrients, which should all be here next week.
I'm looking forward to seeing if I can get these things to harvest, since I have a tendency to kill everything I plant, especially trees.


----------



## Rebel71 (Jun 8, 2021)

tracyking said:


> Hey all I'm from the state were the bomb Hemp be California.... I resided in Northern California, so to all my 420 lovers and patients, smoke up an be merry!! Thank *&#8203;You*


Welcome to the site, also from Ca, Sac


----------



## Arkarius (Jun 11, 2021)

Greetings! New grower here from California. Well, I did a couple about 15 years ago, but mostly starting from scratch now and doing a rdwc setup instead of soil. Started a grow diary if anyone is interested.

Looking forward to learning as much as possible and improving my skills!


----------



## PapaDon (Jun 12, 2021)

Hey. PapaDon with aces high cannabis here. Oklahoma


----------



## Rayvnnmoon (Jun 14, 2021)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Hey everyone I'm Rayvnnmoon...I'm from somewhere in arkansas.... I love green and everything about it! I'm into making natural medicines and I grow all kinds of herbs and make all kinds of stuff....my goal is to find and make a medicine that can cure or slow down cancer!!! I lost my moma in 2018 from cancer!


----------



## Trfsrfr (Jun 14, 2021)

Rayvnnmoon said:


> Hey everyone I'm Rayvnnmoon...I'm from somewhere in arkansas.... I love green and everything about it! I'm into making natural medicines and I grow all kinds of herbs and make all kinds of stuff....my goal is to find and make a medicine that can cure or slow down cancer!!! I lost my moma in 2018 from cancer!


I'm hearing that Fenbendazole (dog de-wormer) kills cancer.
Also, cancer thrives in an acidic body, and cannot live in an alkaline body. 
Hemp oil (Rick Simpson), apricot seeds...


----------



## Vyadha (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi all. Newbie here, grew up in smoking family but never liked it/was ready for it until a year or so ago (in my 40s). Started with edibles but I’d be high for way too long. Then I tried some hash. Now I’m growing a few plants and bought some bubble bags.


----------



## JacksonStorm (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi All,
New to the forum after reading for a few years - finally decided to jump in deep and build my own atomizer aeroponics system. 

I have two goals really:
1) get good crops that I can grow with minimal effort in a small space (I'm thinking residential balcony) 
2) fully automate the system 

I've got to mostly set up as far as planning - but struggling with getting some fine details like a suitable air pump etc. 
Pretty handy with building systems like this, but have zero ideas with plants and almost never grown anything... Will take all your advice! 

Thanks Jack


----------



## thegrease (Jun 29, 2021)

Hello RIU. This place is a goldmine for grow journals! I have been lurking the Bodhi and CSI threads and look forward to reading more throughout the forum. I'm still a fledgling grower, with only a few years under my belt, hoping for guidance from some seasoned professionals. Thanks for having me!


----------



## Danita Skidmore (Jul 6, 2021)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


----------



## Danita Skidmore (Jul 6, 2021)

I am a New member, for a whole hour now…I’m going to begin growing with a few clones, I have…New at this, any helpful hints would be appreciated! Happy High!


----------



## Opizzi (Jul 10, 2021)

tracyking said:


> Hey all I'm from the state were the bomb Hemp be California.... I resided in Northern California, so to all my 420 lovers and patients, smoke up an be merry!! Thank *&#8203;You*


----------



## kanaga (Jul 10, 2021)

hey all.
been lurking for a while, but finally signed up so i can actually see the images everyone is posting 
first time grower here - might need some advice soon


----------



## ClosetAutos (Jul 15, 2021)

Been lurking but starting my first grow so wanted to introduce myself before I start bombarding with questions. Happy to join the group, you all seem like you know how to keep plants fat and happy.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 15, 2021)

Welcome to all of you newbies, glad to have you along! Good growing starts with you and we here will try to guide when asked. There be some very smart people here. Not me, but I'm getting a much better grow with the help and info on this site, so I am getting smarter. Best of luck...


----------



## Peace_N_Love (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey, my fellow smokers, growers, and cannabis lovers, I just want to say what's up!
Happy Tuesday... Peace N Love always!


----------



## Ryan Ng (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey everyone! Glad to be a new member of the Rollitup community!


----------



## hhl63 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi everyone! I am loving this forum so far! My state just went legal and so now I got a new hobby. I am currently growing some indoors and out, in soil but I will probably try hydroponics at some point. Cloning as well. Looking forward to the adventure!


----------



## Beeper (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi .. Humanoid here. It's so very nice to meet you.


----------



## NORMANREH41 (Aug 29, 2021)

I need assistance on the right bloom boost to use?


----------



## Meeferadness (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi!

I am a full time Dad, part time grower. I grow using flood tables, have about 4450 usable ppfd over 3 4x4's. Run Jacks 2 part with Power Bloom. Lights are all Kingbrites and photontek. Perpetual system that relies on mothers and clones. Will post pictures when the new grow kicks into gear in the fall. Current genetics (mothers) are Slurricane, Peanut Butter Breath (thug), Weeding Kush and White Wedding by Ethos and Cactus Breath x C99 by Le Chef.

I do stream trimming too. I don't get into that much, its a more of a mental health thing for me than anything but some people find it relaxing to watch. Can if you want to, or not. I could care less! I am more here for the community and am very pleased to have found it. There seems quite an abundance of useful information here.

thewaybackmachine / meeferadness


----------



## Packing guru (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi there, Recently joined . I'm a weed packaging manufacturer. Glad to answer all kind of questions about customized packaging.


----------



## McMoor (Sep 17, 2021)

thegrease said:


> Hello RIU. This place is a goldmine for grow journals! I have been lurking the Bodhi and CSI threads and look forward to reading more throughout the forum. I'm still a fledgling grower, with only a few years under my belt, hoping for guidance from some seasoned professionals. Thanks for having me!


Just be yahself


----------



## LateNightGardner (Sep 22, 2021)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome. I’m a novice grower and trying to better my grow and pass on if I can.


----------



## WashingtonGrower (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm back on this site after being away for many years. I finally moved to a state where it's legal to participate in growing and purchasing recreationally. I was cleaning out my closet and found a crystalized bottle of Tiger Bloom and a little blue bag with some beans in it. My God they must be at least 10 years old. No telling what strain they actually are as they were not named. So I did they ol soak overnight in some tap water and then the paper towels and they actually popped. Its been going on two months of pot luck growing and they are really doing pretty well with just some Fox Farm soil and a couple of Jobe plant spikes and plain old tap water out of the tub. See photo on my thread here at RIU, WashingtonGrower. Have been planning a new grow and prepping the materials for per grow. Will be doing 4 autos, 2 GG#4 and 2 Skittles. Will post weekly photos of the grow once its under way. We will be testing a combination of 2 Parfactworks RA1000 LED left and right and 1 Vivosun VS2000 LED centered. Nutes will be Complete Crop, Mycro+ and Flower Fuel. Medium is going to be a mix of 50% Fox Farms 25% clay rock and 25% coco.


----------



## Danja-83 (Sep 28, 2021)

New to this vast knowledge canna forum - from England UK. Love growing karma , DNA Reserva, humboldt seeds in coco. Love sherbert and bakery dough cookie strains and strong OG selections with sour diesel gas. Thank you for having me.


----------



## Ritabonita420 (Oct 5, 2021)

Happy to be here! Just created my account yesterday. About to do my introduction and start my grow journal.


----------



## thats_mighty_tasty (Oct 11, 2021)

Hello all, just signed up! Finishing up my first grow (outdoors and what a cluster) and going to start my first indoor. Hopefully it will be less stressful. I'm starting to piece my indoor grow together and I'm wondering do lights, tents, etc., go on sale during Black Friday/Prime days? If so, are prices better than the discounts Tubers give out on their sites?


----------



## Youngpeach42 (Oct 19, 2021)

Good Morning All. Just signed up. I started growing about a month ago via Aerogarden. I am looking to transition to indoor soil grow. Just here to learn as much as I can and then of course contribute.


----------



## LuvmethemQts (Nov 6, 2021)

Hey everyone...coming to you from Cali. This past summer my uncle gave me 2 seedlings (unknown strains) to see what I can do with them. BTW I work at a growing media plant, so I have some knowledge in regards to soils, pH, etc. Yet in regards to cannabis...it was all new to me. Especially since *(please don't hate me)* I don't smoke. That didn't stop me from watching countless youtube videos and reading numerous blogs/forums to obtain as much info as possible. One of the two seedlings ended up being a male and therefore was disposed of. I just finished harvesting the female a few weeks ago and even though I made numerous mistakes, I enjoyed the whole process. I've already ordered my 1st batch of feminized seeds (https://www.swarleyseeds.com/) with the hopes that I've learned from my mistakes & will be able to provide peeps with some legit stuff. I just don't know if I can wait till next season or if I should give indoor growing a try.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2021)

LuvmethemQts said:


> Hey everyone...coming to you from Cali. This past summer my uncle gave me 2 seedlings (unknown strains) to see what I can do with them. BTW I work at a growing media plant, so I have some knowledge in regards to soils, pH, etc. Yet in regards to cannabis...it was all new to me. Especially since *(please don't hate me)* I don't smoke. That didn't stop me from watching countless youtube videos and reading numerous blogs/forums to obtain as much info as possible. One of the two seedlings ended up being a male and therefore was disposed of. I just finished harvesting the female a few weeks ago and even though I made numerous mistakes, I enjoyed the whole process. I've already ordered my 1st batch of feminized seeds (https://www.swarleyseeds.com/) with the hopes that I've learned from my mistakes & will be able to provide peeps with some legit stuff. I just don't know if I can wait till next season or if I should give indoor growing a try.


Indoor and you are Mother Nature 
Better weed guaranteed 
WELCOME to RIU


----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 16, 2021)

Happy Growing from the state of Virginia.


----------



## Burn & Crash (Nov 18, 2021)

New to rollitup!
Been Burning and Crashing since 1969!

Finally moved to a Legal state in 2019, 50 years later! Come one, come all to Michigan! Pure Herb-in Michigan!

"Dope will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no dope!"
Freewheelin Franklin of the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers
!


----------



## Sparkey224 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello,
Just signed up on RIU. Been growing since 2008 and wanted to join since im on this site reading all the time. hope to see you guys around the site.


----------



## justasimpledragon (Dec 6, 2021)

Just joined up and I'm from Australia. Unfortunately, almost everything weed-based is illegal here. We have a very dumb government. A relative recently gave me a couple of ounces of dried leaf that I'm currently trying to convert into cannabutter. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MountVisionPharms (Jan 7, 2022)

Morning All , I think today is the last day I can say HAPPY NEW YEAR ! For those of you in the freeze, stay warm and keep those plants alive ! -MVP


----------



## Bareback (Jan 7, 2022)

MountVisionPharms said:


> Morning All , I think today is the last day I can say HAPPY NEW YEAR ! For those of you in the freeze, stay warm and keep those plants alive ! -MVP


Check your calendar…. You may be off by a little. Or maybe it’s me.


----------



## McShnutz (Jan 13, 2022)

Greetings all!! Just signed up but been lurking for some time now. 20 yrs experience under my belt but always open to learning. Big on water only and living soil.


----------



## beercan (Jan 13, 2022)

Welcome!


----------



## GrowBoxBudGuy (Jan 30, 2022)

Greetings from Southwestern New York...!!! I am back growing after a 20+ year hiatus, and legally this time... Still stealth growing using a small 2 x 2 x 4 grow cabinet... Loving LED's (primarily SIL's) compared to the Fluorescent's, HPS, and MH lighting I was using years ago... Currently using nylon rope wicking pots and soil, my preferred watering method, but have also used inert mediums as well as ebb and flow hydroponics...


----------



## McShnutz (Jan 30, 2022)

GrowBoxBudGuy said:


> Greetings from Southwestern New York...!!! I am back growing after a 20+ year hiatus, and legally this time... Still stealth growing using a small 2 x 2 x 4 grow cabinet... Loving LED's (primarily SIL's) compared to the Fluorescent's, HPS, and MH lighting I was using years ago... Currently using nylon rope wicking pots and soil, my preferred watering method, but have also used inert mediums as well as ebb and flow hydroponics...


Welcome back! Once it's in your blood... it's there for life.


----------



## GrowBoxBudGuy (Jan 30, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> Welcome back! Once it's in your blood... it's there for life.


Thanks... Very true... Been missing growing... Have picked up a few new hobbies but the calling was too great and had to return...


----------



## McShnutz (Jan 30, 2022)

GrowBoxBudGuy said:


> Thanks... Very true... Been missing growing... Have picked up a few new hobbies but the calling was too great and had to return...


I hear ya with the "other" hobbies. I dabbled with cubensis mushrooms for some time and then went full blown into medicinal and gourmet. Same thing with craft beer.
I never stopped growing tho. The mycology side has bulk substrates that are spent and turned into compost for the garden, and the brewing has malted grains, hopsfor the worm farms and yeast for a powerhouse nitrogen addition in AACT. 
And just the money saved by DIY of those three is immense.


----------



## CADMAN (Feb 3, 2022)

Hey 

I'm new here, I know I've got some old friends kicking around here someplace...

I'm no stranger to growing, but I'm new to RIU in general... 

If you know me, you already know 

I'll check out some threads, meet some people & check out my many friends threads here. Just wanted to say Hey ya to all for now. Chat soon


----------



## Autoflowersmountup (Feb 14, 2022)

Hello!

I am still relatively newish to homegrowing my own and just wanted to pop in to say hey!
Im on the lookout for a welcoming, warm forum to park and chat some growing and autoflowers in particular.
thanks for having me and i look forward to diving into the forums here and meeting some good growmies!


----------



## Stoner507 (Mar 29, 2022)

Socalrob said:


> Hey everybody, I'm 59 years old and going to retire in a couple years and I just found out I have glaucoma. I smoked and grew inside and outside in the 70's and 80's. I live in Southern California and will be getting a medical m card. I have
> n't smoked since 97' and the reason being I'm a truck driver and we have DOT drug testing. I plan to start growing in 1 year so I'm trying to get current on indoor growing. I have money to invest and I wanted to try a good led system like maybe grow pro in a 4x4 tent. With soil. Also looking for good medical strain for glaucoma.


Don't buy a 4x4 .too small.you will only fit one plant.always get more than you need then you won't be wishing you did.
Good luck with your gro.


----------



## lucas mollfin (Apr 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> Hi!
> 
> First and foremost welcome to RIU!  We hope you have a pleasant time here !
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot.


----------



## oilboy66 (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi All,

On my 2nd grow ever and have ran into an autoflower white widow mutation that is supposedly very rare (no idea). It grows like a vine and has turned into something resembling rosemary (sort of). Will be posting photos but wanted to say hi. This mutation has made me finally join a forum because I would like to know a) what y'all think and b) how should I harvest this thing? Trichomes coat so much more surface area. Don't want to screw this up.


----------



## Seedcracker320 (Apr 22, 2022)

Hello everyone. New to the site but have been growing for a couple years. I’m an organic gardener who mainly came here to get info on bodhi strains and possibly some tips on growing in a Earthbox which is new to me.


----------



## growinlinda (May 8, 2022)

Hi, my name is Linda. Since it is now legal to grow 4 plants in Virginia, I am ready to grow some. There are so many stains, it’s mind boggling. I purchased from Doc’s Dank Seeds, Bear Creek Kush F2.  I really didn’t know what to pick.
I’m growing mainly for my brother, he’s been wanting to grow pot for years in my vegetable garden. I soaked the seeds and just put them in dirt today. My brother has glaucoma and arthritis, so maybe it will help him with it. He is going to be 61 years old on May 22, and I am 58. I think I could use a little for my mild arthritis too. My brother is not new to pot. We grew up in Southern California, so it was everywhere in the 80’s. My main mission is to find which strain would be best to grow for my bro. He did say he likes stativa.


----------



## OhNo555 (May 14, 2022)

Hey just wanted to let all know that I am a master electrician of 40+ years and all can direct their electrical questions to me (OhNo555) as I have seen a lot of dicey answers to electric questions that will only cause a much worse problem. Some people only know a enough to be dangerous. LMAO


----------



## aheopsis (May 27, 2022)

Hey every one.
I suppose do this long time ago, but was luck of time and my job.
I hope now I will have more time. I am growing in tropics - mostly outside, so you will see plants in full glory.


----------



## rocketdog1989 (Jun 13, 2022)

What's going on everyone? I grew on and off and had been busted over it and it costed me thousands of dollars and had a record over it and now its legal here. I learned a new way of growing and started using this technique and had been 100% successful at it. I just wanted to join a group of fellow growers. When it's all said and done the bottom line is we grow together.


----------



## budsgrower (Jun 29, 2022)

Hello, everyone! 

I`m Arthur and I`m living in Europe. I`m 32 years old. I`m a professional grower because my first experience with growing was a long time ago. Let`s say like 9 years ago.

I joined here to share my knowledge with other people and also to learn something new(maybe).


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 29, 2022)

budsgrower said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I`m Arthur and I`m living in Europe. I`m 32 years old. I`m a professional grower because my first experience with growing was a long time ago. Let`s say like 9 years ago.
> 
> I joined here to share my knowledge with other people and also to learn something new(maybe).


WELCOME TO RIU


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jun 29, 2022)

Welcome @budsgrower, welcome to RIU. Show us what Ya got!


----------



## budsgrower (Jul 1, 2022)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Welcome @budsgrower, welcome to RIU. Show us what Ya got!





Herb & Suds said:


> WELCOME TO RIU


Thank you, guys!


----------



## Bajamaja (Jul 13, 2022)

Hallo everyone i am a medical patient from Europe I use the herb I grow to help me with insomnia and lack of appetite.


----------



## buckaclark (Jul 13, 2022)

Bajamaja said:


> Hallo everyone i am a medical patient from Europe I use the herb I grow to help me with insomnia and lack of appetite.


Welcome,come right on in !


----------



## Bajamaja (Jul 13, 2022)

buckaclark said:


> Welcome,come right on in !


Thank you


----------



## GIRBLES (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi All
A first-time grower from the UK, Auto seedlings just getting real leaves and moving into the tent at weekend, going for a Biobizz grow using 2x4 tent and LED, fingers crossed they give the reward.


----------



## buckaclark (Jul 20, 2022)

GIRBLES said:


> Hi All
> A first-time grower from the UK, Auto seedlings just getting real leaves and moving into the tent at weekend, going for a Biobizz grow using 2x4 tent and LED, fingers crossed they give the reward.


Welcome ,there is a nice UK growers thread here.Or you can hob nob with the North Americans.


----------



## CannaRed (Aug 7, 2022)

Hello
I'm new to the site. Been lurking for years.
Born and raised in Va, USA 
I have this Freakshow growing outside.
Indoors I have a few tents, just chopped Nl5 from Agseedco
I popped a bunch of seeds yesterday, mostly crosses of my plant I call PurpAl.
Indoors I'm in coco/perilite mix autowatered 5 times a day.
For lights I have Mars fc3000's LEDs, a cmh 315, Bestvas LEDs and an older model California Lightworks Led.
Anyways.. hello everyone!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 7, 2022)

Welcome to RIU


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 7, 2022)

CannaRed said:


> Hello
> I'm new to the site. Been lurking for years.
> Born and raised in Va, USA
> I have this Freakshow growing outside.
> ...


Welcome aboard.. im really digging the freakshow.( i want one) i was just talking about this plant to some buddies of mine..


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 8, 2022)

CannaRed said:


> Hello
> I'm new to the site. Been lurking for years.
> Born and raised in Va, USA
> I have this Freakshow growing outside.
> ...


Welcome to RIU. What is the plant in the final photo? It looks familiar, but I'm blanking.


----------



## CannaRed (Aug 8, 2022)

That's Freakshow bred by ShapeShifter. Looks like a cross of tomato, fern and cannabis.
It's actually smelling stanky for it to only be in veg


----------



## TeeBee89 (Aug 11, 2022)

Hi fellow earthlings 

TeeBee 89 here from the land down under, New to this awesome site, so much great information on here I love it !


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 11, 2022)

TeeBee89 said:


> Hi fellow earthlings
> 
> TeeBee 89 here from the land down under, New to this awesome site, so much great information on here I love it !


 Welcome, step right up and enjoy!


----------



## RustyChem (Sep 5, 2022)

Hello everyone, new here but been reading through the site for the past couple days, love all the great information here


----------



## TimTamTimTam (Sep 12, 2022)

DJsmokz310 said:


> What up everybody I'm learning a lot of good new stuff.. couldn't be happier this is one of the best sites ever glad theres a lot of cool peps on here i will be posting a lot more from now


Made to Stick


----------



## TimTamTimTam (Sep 19, 2022)

Friendly_Grower said:


> ??
> 
> What post where? bitcoin otc exchange you have posted is a fantasy skirmish miniature game list.
> 
> Congrats on being a Cannabis Science student.


 think you guys may know more than my school books so I want to see what else I can learn... I posted a question asking for help for a school project that's due tomorrow by midnight. Hopefully someone can help me out. My FECO is green. What kind of things do you do that are just for you? Today I read 20 pages of my book after work and it was pure bliss


----------



## BremenBadger (Oct 24, 2022)

Hello! Newbie to the hobby, and have been lurking and soaking in the tons of information on these forums. I have chronic pain and PTSD, so my primary interest is medical, especially strains that don't put me to bed. I spend more than enough time stuck in bed already! I like plants and gardening in general, so growing has been therapeutic in and of itself, though I'm still figuring it all out.


----------



## doughper (Oct 25, 2022)

CannaRed said:


> That's Freakshow bred by ShapeShifter. Looks like a cross of tomato, fern and cannabis.
> It's actually smelling stanky for it to only be in veg


TY for the interesting pic. 
I remember in my teens, looking up "serrations" from reading about descriptions
of a plant of which i'd yet to have ever seen a pic, cannabis. Since then i've seen thousands.
So, this thing can't be cannabis, can it? Where are the "serrated leaves"?


----------



## Thundersnow477 (Nov 13, 2022)

Hello. Glad to be here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 13, 2022)

Welcome to the mad house known as RIU just remember to have a great time


----------



## 420star420 (Dec 14, 2022)

hello


----------



## Dorian2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Hello!


----------

